# Lazio - Milan: 10 settembre 2017 ore 15. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (28 Agosto 2017)

La Serie è in pausa per le partite di qualificazioni ai mondiali di Russia 2018. Il campionato ripartirà tra due settimane ed il big match di giornata sarà quello tra la Lazio ed il Milan.

Lazio - Milan si disputerà domenica 10 settembre 2017 alle ore 15 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.

Dove vedere Lazio - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno tutte le news ed i commenti.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Agosto 2017)

Prima "big". Fuori casa sarà davvero dura. Per me anche un pareggio sarebbe positivo, ma bisogna andare là per vincere


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Agosto 2017)

Partita fondamentale. Se si portano a casa i 3 punti poi ci sarebbero due partite di fila in casa contro Udinese e Spal. Doveroso chiudere questo ciclo almeno a 13 punti in classifica


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Agosto 2017)

non iniziamo a perdere punti per l'amor di dio...senza Keita e Felipe Anderson valgono pochino...

Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Musacchio Rodriguez
Kessiè Biglia Bonaventura
Suso ??
Kalinic

sperando che al posto dei punti di domanda ci sia un giocatore di buon livello...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Agosto 2017)

Difficilissima ragazzi. Questo sarà il nostro banco di prova.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Agosto 2017)

Durissima.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Serie è in pausa per le partite di qualificazioni ai mondiali di Russia 2018. Il campionato ripartirà tra due settimane ed il big match di giornata sarà quello tra la Lazio ed il Milan.
> 
> Lazio - Milan si disputerà domenica 10 settembre 2017 alle ore 15 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> ...



La lazio può farci male solo in ripartenza.
Se giochiamo compatti e attenti li asfaltiamo.


----------



## Casnop (28 Agosto 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La lazio può farci male solo in ripartenza.
> Se giochiamo compatti e attenti li asfaltiamo.


Condivisibile. Un Milan consapevole delle proprie capacità può far male ad una Lazio inferiore a quella dello scorso anno. Chiediamo solo la salute dei nostri giocatori.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non iniziamo a perdere punti per l'amor di dio...senza Keita e Felipe Anderson valgono pochino...
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Musacchio Rodriguez
> ...



Gigio 
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli 
Conti Kessie Biglia Rodriguez 
Suso Silva/kalinic/cutrone bonaventura/calhanoglu


----------



## Schism75 (28 Agosto 2017)

Se riesco vado a vederla


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2017)

Montolivo mezzala, Jack alto e ce la giochiamo


----------



## fra29 (28 Agosto 2017)

Banco di prova importante per testare il nostro reale upgrade.
I 90 minuti di Roma Dello scorso anno sono stati i più bassi e deprimenti. Presi a pallate per 90 minuti con Super99 e pareggio fortuito.
Vediamo un po' che partita verrà fuori..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Agosto 2017)

La Lazio quest'anno è più debole dell'anno scorso, secondo me non è così scandaloso pensare di andare là a vincere.


----------



## Dieg (28 Agosto 2017)

Scusate, domanda di tipo tecnico: perché fate un post per annunciare che la partita sarà alle 15.00 quando non sono ancora stati svelati date e orari degli anticipi e dei posticipi? Così, giusto per capire.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Agosto 2017)

Probabilmente andrò a vederla allo stadio. Almeno l'intenzione era questa prima di agosto.

ci sarà qualcuno del forum?


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Agosto 2017)

Dieg ha scritto:


> Scusate, domanda di tipo tecnico: perché fate un post per annunciare che la partita sarà alle 15.00 quando non sono ancora stati svelati date e orari degli anticipi e dei posticipi? Così, giusto per capire.



Sul sito ufficiale della Lega, viene indicato come orario le 15.00 (come tutte le altre partite). Ma è indicativo. Ovviamente se l'orario esatto sarà un altro, aggiorneremo con l'orario giusto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Agosto 2017)

Questa partita è fondamentale per capire quanto realmente vale questa squadra al momento attuale


----------



## andrèsilva95 (28 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Probabilmente andrò a vederla allo stadio. Almeno l'intenzione era questa prima di agosto.
> 
> ci sarà qualcuno del forum?



io .. da milano con la sud


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non iniziamo a perdere punti per l'amor di dio...senza Keita e Felipe Anderson valgono pochino...
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Musacchio Rodriguez
> ...



Chalanoglu sono sicuro che rientrerà dalla sosta in modo ottimale. Deve giocare lui esterno.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Probabilmente andrò a vederla allo stadio. Almeno l'intenzione era questa prima di agosto.
> 
> ci sarà qualcuno del forum?



Io al 90 %.. quest'anno mi sono prefissato l'obiettivo di almeno 15 trasferte tra campionato e europa


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

andrèsilva95 ha scritto:


> io .. da milano con la sud



Al 99% anche io.. sono andato anche l'anno scorso ed eravamo tantissimi sebbene fosse una sera della settimana


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Agosto 2017)

al momento le quote ci portano leggermente sfavoriti.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

Io sono tanto fiducioso in chalanoglu; sono sicuro che rientrerà dalla sosta un chalanoglu diverso da quello visto ultimamente.

4-3-3 con tutti i titolari.
Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessiè Biglia Bonaventura
Suso Silva Chalanoglu


----------



## patriots88 (28 Agosto 2017)

Importante non perdere


----------



## patriots88 (28 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Io sono tanto fiducioso in chalanoglu; sono sicuro che rientrerà dalla sosta un chalanoglu diverso da quello visto ultimamente.
> 
> 4-3-3 con tutti i titolari.
> Donnarumma
> ...



Con biglia penso renderanno meglio un po' tutti.
Già ieri quando è entrato si è vista la differenza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Chalanoglu sono sicuro che rientrerà dalla sosta in modo ottimale. Deve giocare lui esterno.



Si con la nazionale turca riposerà moltissimo

Meglio che giochi in EL per ora va la...


----------



## URABALO (28 Agosto 2017)

Donnarumma 
Conti
Musacchio 
Bonucci 
Rodriguez 
Kessie 
Biglia 
Bonaventura 
Suso
Cutrone 
Kalinic 

Da qui non si scappa e mi sorprenderei di vedere a Roma una formazione iniziale diversa da questa infortuni permettendo.


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Agosto 2017)

Partita difficilissima, la Lazio ancora non ha vinto davanti al suo pubblico e farà di tutto per vincere. Ma noi non dobbiamo perdere, certo che se giochiamo come abbiamo fatto contro il Cagliari sarà difficilissimo non perdere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2017)

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez 
Kessiè Biglia Montolivo
Suso Kalinic Bonaventura​
Anche se lo spettro di Borini aleggia sempre, ma avere più sostanza in mezzo è necessario in una partita così


----------



## The Ripper (28 Agosto 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La lazio può farci male solo in ripartenza.
> Se giochiamo compatti e attenti li asfaltiamo.



per dire "asfaltiamo" dobbiamo prima vedere bene sta squadra
in questo momento asfaltiamo al massimo il crotone in 10 e lo Skehndja


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti
> Musacchio
> Bonucci
> ...



che modulo è? 4 2 2 2 ?


----------



## koti (28 Agosto 2017)

Bonaventura non giocherà mai dal primo minuto.


----------



## Carlino (28 Agosto 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Bonaventura non giocherà mai dal primo minuto.



Bene rivediamo Borini


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

Carlino ha scritto:


> Bene rivediamo Borini



si potrebbe alzare hakan..


----------



## Carlino (28 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> si potrebbe alzare hakan..



Si Montolivo mezzala forse tra i due mali è quasi meglio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Agosto 2017)

Durissima ma da vincere. 
I punti vanno accumulati ora. Poche parole e più fatti. 
Il pareggio lo lascio alle medio squadre, io questa partita voglio vincerla.
Spero che la partita brutta contro il Cagliari sia stato solo un incidente di percorso, credo penso e spero sia così.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Agosto 2017)

Giocherei così: 4-3-2-1, considerando jack non ancora pronto..
Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci musacchio(o Romagnoli) rodriguez 
Kessie biglia (nuovo acquisto?.. Rafinha?sanches?)
Suso hakan
Silva


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Giocherei così: 4-3-2-1, considerando jack non ancora pronto..
> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci musacchio(o Romagnoli) rodriguez
> Kessie biglia (nuovo acquisto?.. Rafinha?sanches?)
> ...



Cosa cambia rispetto al 433? Nulla..
Jack non si sa bene in che condizioni è.. aspettiamo il bollettino medico di domani, magari è già pronto


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Cosa cambia rispetto al 433? Nulla..
> Jack non si sa bene in che condizioni è.. aspettiamo il bollettino medico di domani, magari è già pronto


Cambia...
Hakan mezz'ala purtroppo non ce la fa, o comunque sembra non farcela. Esterno secondo me non è neanche il suo ruolo, perché è molto statico e lento... in serie A sugli esterni c'è bisogno di gente alla insigne, Perisic e keita.. molto rapida... Meglio da trequartista vicino Suso.. con Suso magari più largo e hakan quasi da seconda punta


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Cambia TUTTO.
> Hakan mezz'ala purtroppo non ce la fa, o comunque sembra non farcela. Meglio da trequartista vicino Suso



Suso da trequartita rende la metà della metà, lo ha già dimostrato. Lui deve assolutamente partire dall esterno. 
Hakan sa benissimo fare l'esterno visto che al leverkusen lo ha fatto tantissimo. 433 e via. CHalanoglu meno compiti difensivi ha meglio è. Si deve concentrare solo dalla metacampo in su


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Suso da trequartita rende la metà della metà, lo ha già dimostrato. Lui deve assolutamente partire dall esterno.
> Hakan sa benissimo fare l'esterno visto che al leverkusen lo ha fatto tantissimo. 433 e via. CHalanoglu meno compiti difensivi ha meglio è. Si deve concentrare solo dalla metacampo in su


Ho modificato il messaggio perché non avevo capito intendessi mettere hakan sulla fascia. Per capirci meglio.


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ho modificato il messaggio perché non avevo capito intendessi mettere hakan sulla fascia. Per capirci meglio.



Guarda, io hakan lo seguo da anni in bundes ed ha giocato in egual modo da trequartista e esterno sinistro. Ha solo bisogno di trovare la miglior condizione e poi sarà un'altro giocatore.. Io comunque sogno il 4231 con suso hakan e jack sulla trequarti.

Sono d'accordo su quello che hai detto a riguardo dell'esterno, io keita ho sempre sostenuto che andasse acquistato perchè è un mix di goal e velocità


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2017)

Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci romagnoli
Conti Kessie Biglia R. Rodriguez
Suso Cutrone Kalinic 

Con il Croato che si sacrifica alla Mandzukic


----------



## elpacoderoma (29 Agosto 2017)

Formazione scontatissima di Montella:

Donna
Conti Bonu Musa RR
Biglia
Kessie Monto
Suso Cutrone Borini


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> per dire "asfaltiamo" dobbiamo prima vedere bene sta squadra
> in questo momento asfaltiamo al massimo il crotone in 10 e lo Skehndja



Dipende cosa intendi tu per 'asfaltare'.
Lasciando da parte il tennis che abbiamo praticato contro lo Skehndja che è appunto un altro sport io credo che uno 0-2 classico con pochissime occasioni concesse ai laziali possa essere catalogato come tale.
Dire che possiamo asfaltare giusto il crotone è da parte tua molto pessimistico come pronostico, visto il livello infimo di 2/3 buoni di questa serie A.


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Agosto 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Formazione scontatissima di Montella:
> 
> Donna
> Conti Bonu Musa RR
> ...



Uno tra jack e chalanoglu gioca sicuro per me


----------



## zlatan (29 Agosto 2017)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti
> Musacchio
> Bonucci
> ...



Non ho capito Suso trequartista o 4-3-3 con Kalinic a destra? Sono entrambe ipotesi fantasiose, la prima perchè mai provata, la seconda percè nè Kalinic nè Cutrone possono giocare esterni.
Io proverei il 3-4-3 con Gigio Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli Conti Biglia Kessie R2 Suso Cutrone Jack
Ma non avendo tempo di provare questo nuovo modulo, spero nella formazione titolare finalmente e cioè il 4-3-3 con Gigio Conti Musacchio Bonucci R2 Biglia Kessie Jack Suso Cutrone Chala


----------



## zlatan (29 Agosto 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Formazione scontatissima di Montella:
> 
> Donna
> Conti Bonu Musa RR
> ...



Ma va non schrziamo Jack e Chala se stanno bene giocano loro.


----------



## elpacoderoma (29 Agosto 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma va non schrziamo Jack e Chala se stanno bene giocano loro.



Il problema appunto è che non credo che stiano bene


----------



## Miracle1980 (29 Agosto 2017)

L'orario è confermato? Perchè su un altro sito dice che giocano domenica sera alle 20:45...


----------



## Tobi (29 Agosto 2017)

Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia Bonaventura
Suso Silva Calhanoglu

Comunque guardando i nomi quanta qualità c'è in questa formazione? ancora non riesco a capire come abbiamo fatto a soffrire cosi contro il Cagliari


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessie Biglia Bonaventura
> Suso Silva Calhanoglu
> ...



Beh... mancavano 2/3 del centrocampo... inanzitutto...

Poi mettici il caldo.. metti che veniamo da 6 partite... metti che siamo una squadra nuova.. e metti che abbiamo vinto cmq 

Non è che Donnarumma abbia fatto tutte queste parate dai.. io sono ottimista


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Agosto 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessie Biglia Bonaventura
> Suso Silva Calhanoglu
> ...



mancava Biglia , Conti e Kessiè erano in una giornata super no, sembravano non tenere proprio fisicamente rispetto alle prime uscite. Calhanoglu idem impalpabile si incespicava nel pallone perchè imho non era proprio lucido. In avanti c'era Cutrone che qui dentro è intoccabile, ma non tocca palla se non per metterla in rete, e poi ci si lamentava di Bacca che non giocava con la squadra. 

"Eh il gioco di Montella gne gne prevede un attaccante che giochi con la squadra gne gne " e poi a Cutrone che a sa fare una sola cosa gli farebbe scopare pura la madre.


----------



## Black (29 Agosto 2017)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> L'orario è confermato? Perchè su un altro sito dice che giocano domenica sera alle 20:45...



non sono ancora usciti gli anticipi/posticipi della terza giornata per cui non si sa ancora l'orario


----------



## zlatan (29 Agosto 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessie Biglia Bonaventura
> Suso Silva Calhanoglu
> ...


Le assenze di Biglia Jack e Chala (che è come se non avesse giocato), si sono fatte senitre. Se mai riusciremo a schierare la formazione titolare, cidivertiamo quest'anno...


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Le assenze di Biglia Jack e Chala (che è come se non avesse giocato), si sono fatte senitre. Se mai riusciremo a schierare la formazione titolare, cidivertiamo quest'anno...



vebbé però se per giocare in maniera convincente contro il Cagliari dobbiamo avere TUTTI i titolari, non è un buon segnale...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Agosto 2017)

L'orario è stato confermato alle 15. La lega ha reso noto elenco di anticipi e posticipi e durante la terza giornata il Milan non risulta tra questi.


----------



## zlatan (29 Agosto 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> L'orario è stato confermato alle 15. La lega ha reso noto elenco di anticipi e posticipi e durante la terza giornata il Milan non risulta tra questi.



Che strano è una partita da serale. Si vede che hanno paura di incidenti, ma negli ultimi anni non ricordo un Lazio Milan di pomeriggio..
Bello a me piace comunque


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessie Biglia Bonaventura
> Suso Silva Calhanoglu
> ...



Siamo una squadra nuova.. infatti contro il Crotone il più decisivo è stato Suso, l'unico praticamente che è rimasto della "vecchia" guardia.
Già dalla partita contro la Lazio vedremo qualcosa di diverso.. Il Cagliari comunque ha messo in crisi anche la Juventus, allo stadium, andavano 1-1 anche loro.. Non sono così drammatico, in un modo o nell'altro erano anni che non partivamo con 2 vittorie su 2 in campionato.. lasciando perdere l'annus horribilis con pippo


----------



## King of the North (30 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non iniziamo a perdere punti per l'amor di dio...senza Keita e Felipe Anderson valgono pochino...
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Musacchio Rodriguez
> ...



Credo che la formazione sarà quella che hai riportato tu con Suso largo a destra, mentre sul lato opposto ci sarà o Jack con Calhanoglu nei 3 del cc o viceversa. L'unico ballottaggio credo sia per il posto al centro dell'attacco con 3 opzioni per un posto.


----------



## King of the North (30 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Io sono tanto fiducioso in chalanoglu; sono sicuro che rientrerà dalla sosta un chalanoglu diverso da quello visto ultimamente.
> 
> 4-3-3 con tutti i titolari.
> Donnarumma
> ...



Con una difesa a 4 il posto a Musacchio non credo sia facile toglierlo. Ad oggi è lui il titolare insieme a Bonucci.


----------



## panteganus (30 Agosto 2017)

spero cutrone titolare. con kalinic punta perdiamo sicuro ma se volete metterlo esterno sinistro ok


----------



## zlatan (30 Agosto 2017)

panteganus ha scritto:


> spero cutrone titolare. con kalinic punta perdiamo sicuro ma se volete metterlo esterno sinistro ok



Non perdiamo certo se gioca Kalinic o vinciamo se gioca Cutrone. Esterno Kalinic non ha senso, non l'ha mai fatto, comunque sono d'accordo su Cutrone titolare, perchè è la prima partita difficile per lui, e vediamo di che pasta è fatto, e perchè finchè segna con questa regolarità, non va asssolutamente tolto.


----------



## Aron (30 Agosto 2017)

Mi piacerebbe vedere Cutrone e Andrè Silva insieme, con Suso trequartista (ruolo che l'anno scorso era inadatto a ricoprire, ma ora sembra un giocatore più completo e duttile).


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo di recuperare bene sia Romagnoli che Bonaventura, speriamo davvero. Io comunque farei questa formazione:
4-3-2-1 Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Musacchio Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia Bonaventura/Montolivo
Suso Calhanoglu
Cutrone/Silva


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2017)

Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Musacchio Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia Bonaventura
Suso Kalinic Calhanoglu

vediamo se per la prima volta riusciamo a schierare i top 11


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Musacchio Rodriguez
> Kessie Biglia Bonaventura
> Suso Kalinic Calhanoglu
> ...



Non la scambierei mai con quella della Lazio. ma per niente.

(secondo me gioca Montolivo al posto di uno dei due a sinistra)


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

cmq Bonaventura recuperato...almeno si va al completo...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Settembre 2017)

Torniamo al campo per favore. Speriamo di vincere questa: sarebbe molto importante! Abbiamo praticamente recuperato tutti tra l'altro!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2017)

Voglio 18 punti nelle prime 6 gare, nulla di meno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vebbé però se per giocare in maniera convincente contro il Cagliari dobbiamo avere TUTTI i titolari, non è un buon segnale...


Io la metterei al contrario: non abbiamo convinto col Cagliari e abbiamo vinto lo stesso, segnandocelo praticamente da soli il goal.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessie Biglia Bonaventura
> Suso Silva Calhanoglu
> ...


Abbiamo sofferto perché Hakan ancora non c'è fisicamente, né c'era Biglia. Vediamo dopo la sosta cosa ne viene fuori.


----------



## Aron (1 Settembre 2017)

Per me si giocherà così:

Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
Conti Kessie Biglia Rodriguez
Suso Cutrone Borini

o così 

Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
Conti Kessie Biglia Rodriguez
Calhanoglu
Suso Cutrone


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2017)

Sapete che Borini giocherà sicuramente vero?
Spero almeno che giochi Kalinic e Montolivo mezzo sinistro, badiamo al sodo


----------



## Schism75 (1 Settembre 2017)

Ho preso i biglietti. Torno a vedere il Milan. L'ultima volta è stato... Quando abbiamo vinto l'ultimo scudetto... Hai visto mai che sia di buon auspicio


----------



## RickyB83 (1 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Musacchio Rodriguez
> Kessie Biglia Bonaventura
> Suso Kalinic Calhanoglu
> ...



Leggere questa formazione rispetto agli altri anni da un senso almeno al momento di sollievo impressionante..


----------



## zlatan (1 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sapete che Borini giocherà sicuramente vero?
> Spero almeno che giochi Kalinic e Montolivo mezzo sinistro, badiamo al sodo



E va bè Montolivo e Borini??? E allora mettiamoci anche Abate e Zapata in difesa....
Mi aspetto i titolarissimi a Roma, quindi Jack interno Chala alto e ti concedo Cutrone ma solo perchè non smette di segnare e non si può togliere per ora...


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> E va bè Montolivo e Borini??? E allora mettiamoci anche Abate e Zapata in difesa....
> Mi aspetto i titolarissimi a Roma, quindi Jack interno Chala alto e ti concedo Cutrone ma solo perchè non smette di segnare e non si può togliere per ora...


Jack sta rientrando, Chala si deve riprendere, entrambi in campo è una follia

Ne vorrei uno dei due ma Borini viene da due settimane di riposo, giocherà 

Con Cutrone abbiamo il deserto sulla trequarti, col Cagliari la sfanghi, in casa della Lazio...


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Madonna che strazio sta pausa per le nazionali.

Mai come quest'anno è maledetta. Gli anni scorsi era una liberazione...


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Settembre 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ho preso i biglietti. Torno a vedere il Milan. L'ultima volta è stato... Quando abbiamo vinto l'ultimo scudetto... Hai visto mai che sia di buon auspicio



Complimenti!

Secondo me sarà molto importante fare la differenza a centrocampo..

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez
Kessiè Biglia Montolivo
Suso Kalinic Borini o Jack​


----------



## Black (2 Settembre 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ho preso i biglietti. Torno a vedere il Milan. L'ultima volta è stato... Quando abbiamo vinto l'ultimo scudetto... Hai visto mai che sia di buon auspicio


Coincidenza interessante. Se non ricordo male pure quella stagione lazio milan si giocò alla terza giornata


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

*Corriere dello Sport: contro il Milan non ci saranno nè Nani (andrà in panchina) nè Felipe Anderson ancora infortunato. Milinkovic Savic non si sta allenando per precauzione ma non ci sono problemi. Giocherà.*


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

Qualcuno verrà a Roma con la sud?


----------



## Tobi (3 Settembre 2017)

oltre il risultato spero di vedere una prova convincente


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno verrà a Roma con la sud?



.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: contro il Milan non ci saranno nè Nani (andrà in panchina) nè Felipe Anderson ancora infortunato. Milinkovic Savic non si sta allenando per precauzione ma non ci sono problemi. Giocherà.*



ottima notizia


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Settembre 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ho preso i biglietti. Torno a vedere il Milan. L'ultima volta è stato... Quando abbiamo vinto l'ultimo scudetto... Hai visto mai che sia di buon auspicio



Settore ospiti o tribuna?


----------



## Schism75 (3 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Settore ospiti o tribuna?



Tribuna tevere, il settore ospite mi avrebbe costretto a rimanere parecchio dentro lo stadio


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Settembre 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Tribuna tevere, il settore ospite mi avrebbe costretto a rimanere parecchio dentro lo stadio



Peccato, non ci becchiamo allora


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Settembre 2017)

Questo Bonucci nella difesa a 4 è un suicidio contro Ciruzzo, passiamo al 352 dai.


Donnarumma 
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli 
Conti Kessie Biglia Montolivo Rodriguez 
Suso Kalinic​


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Settembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> Coincidenza interessante. Se non ricordo male pure quella stagione lazio milan si giocò alla terza giornata



No. Era la quarta 
Milan Lecce
Cesena Milan
Milan Catania
Lazio Milan


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Questo Bonucci nella difesa a 4 è un suicidio contro Ciruzzo, passiamo al 352 dai.
> 
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Dai ragazzi, non passeremo mai a 3 senza averla praticamente mai provata. Con la Lazio fuori casa poi..


----------



## Djici (3 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, non passeremo mai a 3 senza averla praticamente mai provata. Con la Lazio fuori casa poi..



Poco ma sicuro. Sarebbe un suicidio.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Settembre 2017)

Mettere Suso seconda punta significa essere autolesionisti però..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Settembre 2017)

Pensate che Biglia giocherà titolare visto che rientrerà in Italia solo Giovedì?


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Pensate che Biglia giocherà titolare visto che rientrerà in Italia solo Giovedì?



Infatti, difficile possa essere titolare ma è troppo importante per noi, quindi..



emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mettere Suso seconda punta significa essere autolesionisti però..



Forse cosi siamo contenti tutti..

Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
Conti Kessiè Biglia Rodriguez
Suso Bonaventura
Kalinic​


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Pensate che Biglia giocherà titolare visto che rientrerà in Italia solo Giovedì?



E Montolivo rientra mercoledì


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E Montolivo rientra mercoledì



Giocano entrambi


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Giocano entrambi



Sicuro, Kessié Biglia Montolivo

Calha è ancora troppo fuori forma


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sicuro, Kessié Biglia Montolivo
> 
> Calha è ancora troppo fuori forma



E pure Jack non è a posto, se non si fa 352 parte Borini


----------



## Black (4 Settembre 2017)

non vedo l'ora che si giochi di nuovo. Odio la pausa per le nazionali.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Settembre 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Infatti, difficile possa essere titolare ma è troppo importante per noi, quindi..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



343 e con Silva titolare.


----------



## koti (4 Settembre 2017)

Biglia viene da un infortunio e torna giovedì stanco dalla nazionale, non sono sicuro che sarà in campo. Calhanoglu ha fatto schifo ogni volta che ha giocato, probabilmente metterà Montolivo che è più in forma. Jack un altro che si strappa a guardarlo, non credo proprio lo rischierà.

Probabilmente sarà:

Donnarumma
Conti - Bonucci - Musacchio - Rodriguez
Kessiè - Biglia - Montolivo
Suso - Kalinic - Borini

Anche se mi piacerebbe:

Donnarumma
Romagnoli - Bonucci - Musacchio
Conti - Kessiè - Biglia - Montolivo - Rodirguez
Suso - Kalinic

Ma non è da escludere Locatelli al posto di Biglia.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Settembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Romagnoli - Bonucci - Musacchio
> Conti - Kessiè - Biglia - Montolivo - Rodirguez
> Suso - Kalinic



No per favore, il 3511 è il modulo peggiore che si possa usare. Suso farebbe una fatica assurda.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Settembre 2017)

L'importante è che Silva giochi titolare.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Settembre 2017)

Se sarà 4-3-3 ancora.. (purtroppo):
Donnarumma
Conti musacchio bonucci rodriguez 
Kessie biglia jack 
Suso Silva calha


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Settembre 2017)

La formazione migliore sarebbe il *433 *con questi interpreti 

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia Bonaventura
Suso Silva Chalanoglu

Ma anche un *343*/*3421 *non mi dispiacerebbe, anzi forse sarebbe l'ideale per affrontare il modulo laziale.

Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
Conti Kessie Biglia Rodriguez
Suso Silva Chalanoglu


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> No per favore, il 3511 è il modulo peggiore che si possa usare. Suso farebbe una fatica assurda.



Sai che fatica stare più vicino alla porta


----------



## elpacoderoma (5 Settembre 2017)

Sicuramente adotterà il 4-2-4 venturiano :

Donna
Conti Bonu Roma Rr
Biglia Kessie 
Suso Silva Cutrone Jack


----------



## Cizzu (5 Settembre 2017)

Spero che Andrè Silva sia titolare.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Settembre 2017)

Qualcuno viene nel settore ospiti?


----------



## elpacoderoma (5 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno viene nel settore ospiti?



Ciao, io forse ma non ho capito se serve ancora la tessera del tifoso, che non ho.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Settembre 2017)

Biglia in panchina contro la Venezuela.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Settembre 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Biglia in panchina contro la Venezuela.


Meglio così! Si riposa per domenica


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Settembre 2017)

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia Bonaventura
Suso Silva Chalanoglu


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez
> Kessie Biglia Bonaventura
> Suso Silva Chalanoglu



Conti credo che non ci sarà, anche fosse una sciocchezza non credo recuperi per domenica.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Settembre 2017)

Penso che sarà questa:


Donnarumma 
Abate Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez 
Kessie Biglia Montolivo 
Suso Silva Borini ​
Silva è rientrato prima dalla Nazionale, la cosa giocherà a suo favore


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Penso che sarà questa:
> 
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



Kalinic non ci è proprio andato... a rigor di logica dovrebbe giocare Kalinic.. altrimenti scelte insensate sul mercato.

Non puoi' spendere 70 milioni per Kalinic/Silva e poi far giocare Cutrone. 
Altrimenti tra loro e Bonucci hai speso 110 milioni che potevi spendere in altra maniera.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Settembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Kalinic non ci è proprio andato... a rigor di logica dovrebbe giocare Kalinic.. altrimenti scelte insensate sul mercato.
> 
> Non puoi' spendere 70 milioni per Kalinic/Silva e poi far giocare Cutrone.
> Altrimenti tra loro e Bonucci hai speso 110 milioni che potevi spendere in altra maniera.



È andato eccome, entrato 15' nella prima e sostituito al 65' nella seconda partita


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È andato eccome, entrato 15' nella prima e sostituito al 65' nella seconda partita



Scusa, avevo letto qui sul forum qualcuno che lo perculava perchè per il fatto non fosse nemmeno stato convocato...


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Settembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scusa, avevo letto qui sul forum qualcuno che lo perculava perchè per il fatto non fosse nemmeno stato convocato...



Ma che scusa  sereno

In EL spero si provi il 352 invece con Kalinic-Cutrone


----------



## zlatan (6 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Penso che sarà questa:
> 
> 
> Donnarumma
> ...



No dai già gioca Abate per forza, almeno Montolivo risparmiamocelo... Gioca sicuro Jack recuperato, e secondo me anche Chala al posto di Borini almeno questo lo spero. Poi non capisco perchè continuate a non dare credito a Cutrone, almeno in questo momento di grazia, poi finirà sicuramente ma in questo momento è lui che deve giocare almeno all'inizio...


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Settembre 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> No dai già gioca Abate per forza, almeno Montolivo risparmiamocelo... Gioca sicuro Jack recuperato, e secondo me anche Chala al posto di Borini almeno questo lo spero. Poi non capisco perchè continuate a non dare credito a Cutrone, almeno in questo momento di grazia, poi finirà sicuramente ma in questo momento è lui che deve giocare almeno all'inizio...



Chala lasciamolo perdere per ora, che metta minuti in EL, abbiamo già giocato in 10 contro il Cagliari.
E Jack non sta bene, meglio a partita in corso


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

.
[MENTION=3647]JohnDoe[/MENTION] evita questi post. Ultimo richiamo.


----------



## LukeLike (6 Settembre 2017)

Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
Abate Kessie Biglia Rodriguez
Suso Jack/Chala
Cutrone​


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Settembre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
> Abate Kessie Biglia Rodriguez
> Suso Jack/Chala
> Cutrone​



Leggo molti proporre la difesa a tre. Secondo me non è opportuno provare la difesa a tre per la prima volta a Roma contro la Lazio, considerando poi Romagnoli ancora da recuperare al 100% e come primo ricambio Zapata. Poi data la mancanza di Conti sinceramente mettere Abate in quella posizione non mi ispira per nulla fiducia.


----------



## Otto (6 Settembre 2017)

Quindi sarà

Donnarumma
Abate Bonucci Musacchio Rodriquez
Kessie Biglia Montolivo
Suso Cutrone Borini

Io preferirei tutt'altro, ma Montella non credo voglia cambiare


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

4-3-3

Donnarumma
Abate(Calabria)
Musacchio
Bonucci
Rodriguez
Kessie
Biglia
Calhanoglu
Suso
Cutrone
Borini. *


----------



## cris (6 Settembre 2017)

Montella reitera con Borini, scandaloso.


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Ancora sto Borini. Fortuna che non doveva fare il titolare...


----------



## koti (6 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...


Il turco si dia una svegliata altrimenti meglio mettere Montolivo.

Speriamo di passare al 3-5-2 che a vedere Borini titolare inamovibile mette tristezza.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Il turco si dia una svegliata altrimenti meglio mettere Montolivo.
> 
> Speriamo di passare al 3-5-2 che a vedere Borini titolare inamovibile mette tristezza.



Il che vuol dire togliere Borini per mettere un difensore.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (6 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Di nuovo Chalanoglu mezzala no. Piuttosto Montolivo.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Io farei questo...

Donnarumma
Calabria Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez
Kessiè Biglia Montolivo
Suso Cutrone Calhanoglu​
Calabria in questo momento mi sembra più pronto di Abate e poi con Montolivo a centrocampo Calhanoglu sarebbe più libero davanti e forse cosi approfittare di più la sua qualità sopratutto il tiro di quella posizione, tutto con Jack pronto al rientro, 60 minuti per Calha e 30 per Jack.

Ps. Cutro non si tocca.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...


Ma basta sto borini dai. Metti jack, se non si sente pronto piuttosto metti due punte! Silva e cutrone! 
Basta sto borini dio mio.


----------



## Crox93 (6 Settembre 2017)

Borini 

Madonna santa Montella ci farà saltare tutti gli obbiettivi stagionali


----------



## LukeLike (6 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Leggo molti proporre la difesa a tre. Secondo me non è opportuno provare la difesa a tre per la prima volta a Roma contro la Lazio, considerando poi Romagnoli ancora da recuperare al 100% e come primo ricambio Zapata. Poi data la mancanza di Conti sinceramente mettere Abate in quella posizione non mi ispira per nulla fiducia.



Abate non ispira fiducia in fase difensiva, mentre in quella offensiva può dire la sua. Secondo me, alla fine, che sia difesa a 3 o difesa a 4, sarà quella la posizione che occuperà Abate in fase di possesso. Mentre in fase di non possesso, abbassandosi Abate e Rodriguez diventerebbe una linea a 5. Anche Kessie e Biglia sono due giocatori ordinati e che danno equilibrio. Secondo me è il giusto compromesso tra una formazione spiccatamente offensiva e una spiccatamente difensiva. Risolve anche il problema Borini.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Settembre 2017)

La combo Montolivo Abate in campo sarebbe tragicomica. Chiunque ma non loro due 

Borini se Bonaventura non è ancora in condizione è ahimè la scelta migliore. Quando ci lamentavamo per il mercato ad agosto...


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Ancora il turco?
Di nuovo in 10 dobbiamo giocare?


----------



## cris (6 Settembre 2017)

Comincio a preoccuparmi di Montella... Sembra bacato come Inzaghi


----------



## cris (6 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ancora il turco?
> Di nuovo in 10 dobbiamo giocare?



Il problema vero è ancora il turco mezzala? Ancora Borini esterno? Che si fuma Montella?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



1) Benissimo restare sul 4-3-3 togliere un attaccante/ala per mettere un difensore come chi propone la difesa a 5 é follia.
2) Bene insistere con Chalanoglu mezz'ala, in nazionale ha giocato bene avviando come spesso gli capita l'azione del gol. La nostra stagione andrá dove andrá il turco. É la nostra vera stella, dobbiamo integrarla.
3) Borini a sinistra mi trova d'accordo, attualmente é il migliore nel ruolo in rosa e se trova qualche gol grazie a Kalinic puó diventare la sorpresa della stagione. 7 polmoni cinfa giocare in 12 é ovunque. Al momento imprescindibile.
4) non concordo con Cutrone centravanti a meno di rilevanti problemi di ritardo di condizione di Kalinic. Il croato é quello che fará quadrare tutto del nostro gioco, con lui al centro la squadra puó esplodere definitivamente. 

Quindi per me formazione perfetta se Kalinic al posto di Cutrone


----------



## 7vinte (6 Settembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> 1) Benissimo restare sul 4-3-3 togliere un attaccante/ala per mettere un difensore come chi propone la difesa a 5 é follia.
> 2) Bene insistere con Chalanoglu mezz'ala, in nazionale ha giocato bene avviando come spesso gli capita l'azione del gol. La nostra stagione andrá dove andrá il turco. É la nostra vera stella, dobbiamo integrarla.
> 3) Borini a sinistra mi trova d'accordo, attualmente é il migliore nel ruolo in rosa e se trova qualche gol grazie a Kalinic puó diventare la sorpresa della stagione. 7 polmoni cinfa giocare in 12 é ovunque. Al momento imprescindibile.
> 4) non concordo con Cutrone centravanti a meno di rilevanti problemi di ritardo di condizione di Kalinic. Il croato é quello che fará quadrare tutto del nostro gioco, con lui al centro la squadra puó esplodere definitivamente.
> ...



Per il momento di forma che sta vivendo, non si può panchinare cutrone


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Settembre 2017)

Ma non riusciamo a far giocare Kalinic al posto di Borini con Cutrone in mezzo? Secondo voi è così impossibile?


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Settembre 2017)

cris ha scritto:


> Il problema vero è ancora il turco mezzala? Ancora Borini esterno? Che si fuma Montella?



Borini non lo tollero ma almeno è in campo.
Ad oggi purtroppo Çalhanoglu non ci sta capendo nulla, che si svezzi in EL


----------



## 7vinte (6 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Borini non lo tollero ma almeno è in campo.
> Ad oggi purtroppo Çalhanoglu non ci sta capendo nulla, che si svezzi in EL



Vedrete calhanoglu farà un partitone


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma non riusciamo a far giocare Kalinic al posto di Borini con Cutrone in mezzo? Secondo voi è così impossibile?



È un opzione ma nel tempo. Non certo contro la Lazzie


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma non riusciamo a far giocare Kalinic al posto di Borini con Cutrone in mezzo? Secondo voi è così impossibile?



Secondo me non é impossibile, ma richiede Kalinic al massimo della,forma e disposto al sacrificio assoluto, inoltre toglie kalinic dalla posizione di regista avanzato del gioco che é bravissimo a fare allungando e accorciando la difesa avversaria secondo le necessitá.
É una mia idea che ho postato un mese fa, ma non saprei se può funzionare o meno.

Io sono convinto che Borini faccia un lavoro incredibile, se guardi attentamemte dove gli altri pressano andando sul difensore a mezza velocitá, lui ci va a tutta, scombinando tutta l'impostazione della,squadra avversaria, inoltre parte largo ma lo ritrovi sempre in area come seconda punta. Ha fisico (é 1,80) , grandissima corsa e buona tecnica (ottimi alcuni stop). Certo é tutt'altro che un Bomber, ma in una squadra che crea e apre gli spazi, con lui che vi si getta può fare buone cose. Se trova un pò di fiducia in zona gol può essere una grande sorpresa della stagione.

Intanto sosteniamolo senza approcciarci alla partita pronti ad addosargli tutti i mali del Milan (a lui e a Montella che lo mette) al primo stop sbagliato.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Settembre 2017)

jack è pienamente recuperato.. cosa ci vuole a sposare Hakan ala e mettere jack mezz'ala?????


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Settembre 2017)

Per quel che ho capito io 
calhanoglu rende da mezzala quando sono a 4 a centrocampo
o per lo meno ha giocato lì solo in quella maniera 
a 3 si corre di + 

cmq io spero che lo mettano nella trequarti 
al massimo come esterno e poi fa come Suso che si accentra 
Santo Dio.. possiamo fare 1000 moduli 
sorprendiamo Inzaghi con un'altro modulo


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Settembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> 1) Benissimo restare sul 4-3-3 togliere un attaccante/ala per mettere un difensore come chi propone la difesa a 5 é follia.
> 2) Bene insistere con Chalanoglu mezz'ala, in nazionale ha giocato bene avviando come spesso gli capita l'azione del gol. La nostra stagione andrá dove andrá il turco. É la nostra vera stella, dobbiamo integrarla.
> 3) Borini a sinistra mi trova d'accordo, attualmente é il migliore nel ruolo in rosa e se trova qualche gol grazie a Kalinic puó diventare la sorpresa della stagione. 7 polmoni cinfa giocare in 12 é ovunque. Al momento imprescindibile.
> 4) non concordo con Cutrone centravanti a meno di rilevanti problemi di ritardo di condizione di Kalinic. Il croato é quello che fará quadrare tutto del nostro gioco, con lui al centro la squadra puó esplodere definitivamente.
> ...



1. D'accordo.
2. Calhanoglu tatticamente non è ancora pronto per fare quel ruolo in Italia, il perche lo abbiamo tutti visto contro l'Cagliari, per ora io gli darei fiducia come SX più libero nella fase di non possesso con Montolivo o Bonaventura dietro come mezzala.
3. Borini atleticamente senza dubbio è la opzione migliore ma in quel ruolo ci vuole assolutamente più creatività è capacita di tiro.
4. Cutro finora è il 9 del Milan.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Settembre 2017)

cris ha scritto:


> Comincio a preoccuparmi di Montella... Sembra bacato come Inzaghi


Infatti...


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Settembre 2017)

Jack ha detto di essere pronto e di preferire il ruolo di mezz'aala.. cosa ci vuole ad alazare hakan ad ala e mettere jack mezz'ala?


----------



## Otto (7 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Jack ha detto di essere pronto e di preferire il ruolo di mezz'aala.. cosa ci vuole ad alazare hakan ad ala e mettere jack mezz'ala?



Secondo me è un problema di equilibrio della squadra. Di solito, quando un esterno d'attacco si accentra, il terzino di quella fascia si sovrappone mentre il terzino della fascia opposta rimane sotto la linea del pallone e insieme ai centrali di difesa si accentra leggermente per coprire il più possibile (è come se diventasse una specie di difesa a tre). Ancelotti, anche se con un modulo diverso, lo faceva sempre, infatti raramente hanno giocato contemporaneamente Cafù e Serginho, entrambi poco propensi alla fase difensiva.
Calhanoglu, non essendo abituato a fare l'esterno, probabilmente starebbe sempre troppo centrale, lasciando costantemente la fascia scoperta visto che sulla sinistra Rodriguez non è abituato a salire come fa Conti sulla destra.
Secondo me 4321 rimane il modulo migliore per questa rosa , ma anche in questo caso dovrebbero cambiare i compiti delle due mezz'ala e risiamo da capo.
Spero di aver interpretato bene i grattacapi di Montella. In ogni caso ci vuole tempo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Settembre 2017)

Fa tutta la differenza del mondo il fatto che Borini sia riposato, abbiamo visto contro il Cagliari cosa succede se non corri.
Per questo motivo trovo giusto che giochino Monto e Borini, con Jack e Çhala pronti a entrare quando i ritmi si abbassano


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fa tutta la differenza del mondo il fatto che Borini sia riposato, abbiamo visto contro il Cagliari cosa succede se non corri.
> Per questo motivo trovo giusto che giochino Monto e Borini, con Jack e Çhala pronti a entrare quando i ritmi si abbassano



Tanto credo che neanche si giochi. Fa talmente brutto tempo che potrebbero rinviare il turno.


----------



## de sica (7 Settembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tanto credo che neanche si giochi. Fa talmente brutto tempo che potrebbero rinviare il turno.



Il meteo mi dice che piove solo domenica. Sicuro?


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2017)

La soluzione migliore è quella di #GB5 e #HC10 insieme, così si può passare dal 433 al 4231 o 4321 very easy a seconda di come si evolve il match... se invece gioca borini va tutto a farfalle


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Settembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tanto credo che neanche si giochi. Fa talmente brutto tempo che potrebbero rinviare il turno.



Sarebbe magnifico


----------



## Cizzu (7 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La soluzione migliore è quella di #GB5 e #HC10 insieme, così si può passare dal 433 al 4231 o 4321 very easy a seconda di come si evolve il match... se invece gioca borini va tutto a farfalle



Bonaventura lo conosciamo bene, sappiamo come può posizionarsi in campo. L'incognita è Hakan: io continuo a ripetere che il suo ruolo congeniale è il trequartista centrale in un 4231, libero da compiti di copertura. M Montella insiste con il 433...


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



*
Designato Rocchi per Lazio - Milan.*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Designato Rocchi per Lazio - Milan.*


Un altro che soffre di protagonismo..


----------



## Aron (7 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



_Squadra che vince non si cambia_

Se non vedremo la difesa a tre contro la Lazio, la vedremo contro l'Austria Vienna.


----------



## patriots88 (7 Settembre 2017)

Il turco 90 minuti non li ha.
Io lo farei partire dalla panchina ed entrare a partita in corso


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> _Squadra che vince non si cambia_
> 
> Se non vedremo la difesa a tre contro la Lazio, la vedremo contro l'Austria Vienna.



Poi se non la vedremo con l'Austria Vienna la vedremo con l'Udinese
Poi se non la vedremo con l'Udinese la vedremo con la Spal.....

Per me per vedere la difesa *a 5 !* dall'inizio (a metá partita succederá) o succederá in amichevole oppure se perdimao 3 partite in fila con il 4-3-3 per tavitare i mugugni di chi ha la soluzione in tasca con il modulo.

Sono convinto che la difesa a 5 non sia nei piani come modulo base.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Settembre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Il turco 90 minuti non li ha.
> Io lo farei partire dalla panchina ed entrare a partita in corso



Ha appen afatto 90' contro la Croazia. Se non é stanco per la partita di martedí é da mettere.

Tra lui e Montolivo nettamente meglio il turco per me.


----------



## koti (7 Settembre 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la Gazzetta dello sport:

4-3-3

Donnarumma
Abate
Romagnoli
Bonucci
Rodriguez
Kessie
Biglia
Montolivo
Suso
Cutrone
Calhanoglu*


----------



## The P (7 Settembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo la Gazzetta dello sport:
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



secondo me Jack la gioca.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Settembre 2017)

*cm.com:Calabria favorito a Abate*


----------



## Superpippo80 (7 Settembre 2017)

Borini o Mortovivo dentro e Jack fuori non si può tollerare


----------



## Superpippo80 (7 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Designato Rocchi per Lazio - Milan.*



"Vedo rigori per la Juve ovunque"


----------



## Moffus98 (7 Settembre 2017)

*Sky: Biglia oggi non ha potuto partecipare alla sessione di allenamento per problemi di coincidenza aerea. Assente all'allenamento anche Gustavo Gomez.*


----------



## Moffus98 (7 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Sky: Biglia oggi non ha potuto partecipare alla sessione di allenamento per problemi di coincidenza aerea. Assente all'allenamento anche Gustavo Gomez.*



E' incredibile, tutte a noi ci capitano.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Settembre 2017)

*La formazione secondo Mediaset

Donnarumma
Abate
Bonucci
Musacchio
Rodriguez 
Kessie 
Biglia 
Montolivo 
Suso 
Cutrone 
Bonaventura 
*


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *La formazione secondo Mediaset
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Mister Montella


----------



## Moffus98 (7 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mister Montella



Ironico o serio?


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Settembre 2017)

Donnarumma

Abate Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez

Kessie Biglia Bonaventura

Suso Silva Chalanoglu


----------



## Crox93 (7 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Sky: Biglia oggi non ha potuto partecipare alla sessione di allenamento per problemi di coincidenza aerea. Assente all'allenamento anche Gustavo Gomez.*



Si va beh ma cristo..


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ironico o serio?



Ma che ironico, la Lazio gioca 361, con il turco ne prendiamo 5


----------



## Aron (7 Settembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Poi se non la vedremo con l'Austria Vienna la vedremo con l'Udinese
> Poi se non la vedremo con l'Udinese la vedremo con la Spal.....
> 
> Per me per vedere la difesa *a 5 !* dall'inizio (a metá partita succederá) o succederá in amichevole oppure se perdimao 3 partite in fila con il 4-3-3 per tavitare i mugugni di chi ha la soluzione in tasca con il modulo.
> ...



Questa squadra è fatta apposta per adottare un modulo con tre difensori

-Bonucci è un maestro della difesa a tre (mentre ha dimostrato di essere meno a suo agio in una difesa a quattro)
-Conti è esploso nell'Atalanta con la difesa a tre, ed è un giocatore che spinge tantissimo e poco abituato a difendere
-Rodriguez è un po' più disciplinato rispetto a Conti, ma anche lui è uno che pensa di più ad attaccare che a difendere
-La linea difensiva Musacchio, Romagnoli e Bonucci è abbastanza solida da permettere libertà di spinta a Conti e Rodriguez

Hanno preso i giocatori sbagliati se l'idea fosse quella di giocare con la difesa a quattro.


----------



## Moffus98 (7 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma che ironico, la Lazio gioca 361, con il turco ne prendiamo 5



Infatti non avevo dubbi


----------



## Tobi (7 Settembre 2017)

Cutrone è in forma, sta segnando ed è giusto giochi ma attenzione a mettere troppa pressione, soprattutto in partite cosi ostiche. Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere A.Silva dall'inizio sinceramente


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Questa squadra è fatta apposta per adottare un modulo con tre difensori
> 
> -Bonucci è un maestro della difesa a tre (mentre ha dimostrato di essere meno a suo agio in una difesa a quattro)
> -Conti è esploso nell'Atalanta con la difesa a tre, ed è un giocatore che spinge tantissimo e poco abituato a difendere
> ...



La cosa che non é chiara a chi parla di difesa a 3 (che poi é a 5) é che questa non libera affatto i terzini. In fase difensiva la linea é schierata a 5 (altrimenti contro gli attacchia 3 ti aprono come una scatoletta) quindi in Fase difensiva sia Conti che Rodriguez devono ripiegare. In fase offensiva la palla sta da un lato, quindi avere entrambe i terzini alti non serve, quando la palla cambia lato l'altro terzino sale e quello dell'ex lato forte scende. Questi meccanismi si fanno tranquillissimamente con lo schieramento a 4, sono movimenti standard.
L'unico vantaggio di schierarsi a 5 é quello di avere una difesa maggiormente coperta centralmente, quindi é piú difficile segnargli, ma davanti o ti schieri a 2 a centrocampo (quello che chiamano il 3-4-3............) e vai sotto clamorosamente in quella zona, oppure fai un fronte di attacco a due che non permette di aprire la difesa su tutto il fronte di attacco, restringe gli spazi e rende piú difficile attaccare. I terzini sono piú bloccati in quanto togliendo un uomo davanti non riesci a garantire la catena di tre giocatori per costruire il gioco da entrambi i lati.

Insomma , il 5-3-2 va bene se ti vuoi difendere e colpire di rimessa o contando sulla giocata individuale davanti. Se vuoi attaccare é un pessimo modulo.

Non esiste che una grande squadra che si schieri con questo modulo..


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Settembre 2017)

RickyMonto e Igna Frecciarossa in campo assieme. Ossignùr, Inzaghi abbi pietà di noi


----------



## Otto (8 Settembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La cosa che non é chiara a chi parla di difesa a 3 (che poi é a 5) é che questa non libera affatto i terzini. In fase difensiva la linea é schierata a 5 (altrimenti contro gli attacchia 3 ti aprono come una scatoletta) quindi in Fase difensiva sia Conti che Rodriguez devono ripiegare. In fase offensiva la palla sta da un lato, quindi avere entrambe i terzini alti non serve, quando la palla cambia lato l'altro terzino sale e quello dell'ex lato forte scende. Questi meccanismi si fanno tranquillissimamente con lo schieramento a 4, sono movimenti standard.
> L'unico vantaggio di schierarsi a 5 é quello di avere una difesa maggiormente coperta centralmente, quindi é piú difficile segnargli, ma davanti o ti schieri a 2 a centrocampo (quello che chiamano il 3-4-3............) e vai sotto clamorosamente in quella zona, oppure fai un fronte di attacco a due che non permette di aprire la difesa su tutto il fronte di attacco, restringe gli spazi e rende piú difficile attaccare. I terzini sono piú bloccati in quanto togliendo un uomo davanti non riesci a garantire la catena di tre giocatori per costruire il gioco da entrambi i lati.
> 
> Insomma , il 5-3-2 va bene se ti vuoi difendere e colpire di rimessa o contando sulla giocata individuale davanti. Se vuoi attaccare é un pessimo modulo.
> ...



Amen.
Fate un monumento a quest'uomo.


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2017)

*La probabile formazione secondo La Gazzetta

Donnarumma
Abate
Musacchio
Bonucci
Rodriguez
Kessie
Biglia
Montolivo
Suso
Cutrone
Calhanoglu*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (8 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Praticamente la formazione titolare a parte Conti per Abate e Jack per Montolivo.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Praticamente la formazione titolare a parte Conti per Abate e Jack per Montolivo.



mah.. ne mancano almeno 3 di titolari: Conti, Bonaventura, Kalinic. Senza contare Romagnoli


----------



## zlatan (8 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Finche non vedo davvero Jack non giocare, non ci credo. E vedere Abate e Montolivo insieme in campo mi fa venire la nausea, ma va bè cerco di non pensarci


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Al momento Montolivo per Calha è una scelta sensata e da maggiore equilibrio, visto che la Lazio gioca in pratica con 3 centrocampisti, più i 2 terzini alti a centrocampo, in aggiunta a Luis Alberto dietro Immobile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Al netto delle assenze gran bella formazione, rispondiamo a 4 centrocampisti centrali della Lazio con 3 belli solidi più due esterni che vengono in. mezzo a giocare, proveremo a fare la partita

Forza Milan!


----------



## distinti (8 Settembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La cosa che non é chiara a chi parla di difesa a 3 (che poi é a 5) é che questa non libera affatto i terzini. In fase difensiva la linea é schierata a 5 (altrimenti contro gli attacchia 3 ti aprono come una scatoletta) quindi in Fase difensiva sia Conti che Rodriguez devono ripiegare. In fase offensiva la palla sta da un lato, quindi avere entrambe i terzini alti non serve, quando la palla cambia lato l'altro terzino sale e quello dell'ex lato forte scende. Questi meccanismi si fanno tranquillissimamente con lo schieramento a 4, sono movimenti standard.
> L'unico vantaggio di schierarsi a 5 é quello di avere una difesa maggiormente coperta centralmente, quindi é piú difficile segnargli, ma davanti o ti schieri a 2 a centrocampo (quello che chiamano il 3-4-3............) e vai sotto clamorosamente in quella zona, oppure fai un fronte di attacco a due che non permette di aprire la difesa su tutto il fronte di attacco, restringe gli spazi e rende piú difficile attaccare. I terzini sono piú bloccati in quanto togliendo un uomo davanti non riesci a garantire la catena di tre giocatori per costruire il gioco da entrambi i lati.
> 
> Insomma , il 5-3-2 va bene se ti vuoi difendere e colpire di rimessa o contando sulla giocata individuale davanti. Se vuoi attaccare é un pessimo modulo.
> ...



Tutto corretto, il problema è quando giocando a 3 davanti sei costretto, oggi, a mettere sulla sinistra Borini e a lasciare in panchina i nostro cosiddetti grandi colpi dell'estate: Kalinic e Silva. E allora qualcosa non torna più...ma ripeto, l'analisi tecnica è perfetta, poi bisognerebbe fare un distinguo da partita a partita perchè con il Crotone, la Spal ecc ecc a SanSiro difficilmente si vedrà la linea a 5 dietro, con Il Barcellona la Juventus al Camp Nou erano in 6...
Se invece il terzo esterno sinistro è Calhaloglu vedremo finalmente le potenzialità del turco!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Settembre 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Cutrone è in forma, sta segnando ed è giusto giochi ma attenzione a mettere troppa pressione, soprattutto in partite cosi ostiche. Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere A.Silva dall'inizio sinceramente



se è così in forma è anche giusto che dimostri di esserlo contro una squadra all'altezza.


----------



## cris (8 Settembre 2017)

distinti ha scritto:


> Tutto corretto, il problema è quando giocando a 3 davanti sei costretto, oggi, a mettere sulla sinistra Borini e a lasciare in panchina i nostro cosiddetti grandi colpi dell'estate: Kalinic e Silva. E allora qualcosa non torna più...ma ripeto, l'analisi tecnica è perfetta, poi bisognerebbe fare un distinguo da partita a partita perchè con il Crotone, la Spal ecc ecc a SanSiro difficilmente si vedrà la linea a 5 dietro, con Il Barcellona la Juventus al Camp Nou erano in 6...
> Se invece il terzo esterno sinistro è Calhaloglu vedremo finalmente le potenzialità del turco!



in tal caso non credo che la soluzione sia un centrocampo a 5, ma un 4-2-3-1 oppure un 4-3-1-2. I colpi dell'estate non si legano bene con Suso, in pratica purtroppo o ci priviamo di una o dell'altra cosa. mi spiace che non si sia fatto mercato pensando a un modulo ben definito, possiamo fare molti moduli ma in ogni opzione c'è un giocatore importante che non gioca.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione secondo La Gazzetta
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate
> ...



Dispiace dirlo ma tra Montolivo e Calha, meglio partire con il capitone. Poi a partita in corso si vedrà.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Settembre 2017)

cris ha scritto:


> in tal caso non credo che la soluzione sia un centrocampo a 5, ma un 4-2-3-1 oppure un 4-3-1-2. I colpi dell'estate non si legano bene con Suso, in pratica purtroppo o ci priviamo di una o dell'altra cosa. mi spiace che non si sia fatto mercato pensando a un modulo ben definito, possiamo fare molti moduli ma in ogni opzione c'è un giocatore importante che non gioca.



Il mercato é stato fatto certamente con chiara quale sia l'idea di gioco e quale quasta sia lo ha mostraro chiaramente Montella. L'unica variabile imprevista é Cutrone


----------



## elpacoderoma (8 Settembre 2017)

distinti ha scritto:


> Tutto corretto, il problema è quando giocando a 3 davanti sei costretto, oggi, a mettere sulla sinistra Borini e a lasciare in panchina i nostro cosiddetti grandi colpi dell'estate: Kalinic e Silva. E allora qualcosa non torna più...ma ripeto, l'analisi tecnica è perfetta, poi bisognerebbe fare un distinguo da partita a partita perchè con il Crotone, la Spal ecc ecc a SanSiro difficilmente si vedrà la linea a 5 dietro, con Il Barcellona la Juventus al Camp Nou erano in 6...
> Se invece il terzo esterno sinistro è Calhaloglu vedremo finalmente le potenzialità del turco!



Quoto, però noi quest' anno raramente giocheremo contro squadre del calibro del Barcellona.
Per una o due partite (Juve o Europa League) non conviene secondo me cambiare il modulo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2017)

Io ho ancora tantissimi spettri degli ultimi 10 anni , non ci riesco a credere ad una vittoria . 

Mi sembra quasi impossibile andare a Roma a vincere .


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io ho ancora tantissimi spettri degli ultimi 10 anni , non ci riesco a credere ad una vittoria .
> 
> Mi sembra quasi impossibile andare a Roma a vincere .



Come ti capisco, anche a me pare un ostacolo insormontabile


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io ho ancora tantissimi spettri degli ultimi 10 anni , non ci riesco a credere ad una vittoria .
> 
> Mi sembra quasi impossibile andare a Roma a vincere .



stessa sensazione anche io. La partita con il Cagliari mi ha fatto tornare in mente brutti ricordi.


----------



## zlatan (8 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io ho ancora tantissimi spettri degli ultimi 10 anni , non ci riesco a credere ad una vittoria .
> 
> Mi sembra quasi impossibile andare a Roma a vincere .



Si è vero e nessuno credo sia veramente convinto di vincere tranquillamente qui dentro, anche se tutti ci speriamo. La differenza con gli altri anni, è che stavolta andiamo a ROma e ce la giochiamo, per 5 anni siamo andati a fare ridere e a sperare in un punto. Ma io quest'anno anche a Napoli conto di giocarmela, ed esagero anche allo stadium spero. Quello che mi auguro non succeda, è che in caso di sconfitta che purtroppo ci può stare, non cominci la caccia alle streghe e si cominci a parlare di cambio di allenatore. E' utopia lo so, e per primo qua dentro cominceranno a farlo, ma sarebbe davvero deleterio alla terza giornata e con una squadra da assemblare...


----------



## kipstar (8 Settembre 2017)

partiamo per vincere.
se non si vince (ovvio che le attenuanti esistono) meritatamente bisogna rivedere alcune valutazioni...


----------



## Gatto (8 Settembre 2017)

Tutti sembrate preoccupati di non riuscire a vincere all' Olimpico ma ricordatevi che anche lo scorso anno, con la squadra che ci ritrovavamo, anche con avversari di maggior caratura davamo l' impressione di giocarcela..
Io invece a prescindere dal risultato, importantissimo si capisce, spero di vedere una squadra che controlli il gioco e faccia vedere parte delle proprie qualita'. Questa squadra mi da la sensazione di avere enormi potenzialita' che andremo scoprendo un po' alla volta.
Sul modulo inutile dire che spero sia 4-3-3 perche' lo ritengo piu' equilibrato invece del 3-5-2 che e' un modulo di chiara concezione catenacciara. Va bene per una squadra come la Juventus che non ha mai avuto la cultura del gioco ma per noi e' qualcosa di aberrante.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Settembre 2017)

io ho ancora negli occhi la bruttissima partita vinta col cagliari. 

speriamo di fare dei passi avanti, soprattutto per quanto riguarda il gioco.


----------



## cris (8 Settembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il mercato é stato fatto certamente con chiara quale sia l'idea di gioco e quale quasta sia lo ha mostraro chiaramente Montella. L'unica variabile imprevista é Cutrone



Quindi il mercato è stato fatto considerando Borini come titolare e Calhanoglu fuori ruolo?


----------



## Roger84 (8 Settembre 2017)

Partita molto complicata: andiamo per vincere ovviamente ma non mi metterei a piangere per un pareggio soprattutto se giocato bene. Poi abbiamo 2 partite "semplici" quindi la cosa fondamentale è non uscire da Roma con un risultato negativo!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2017)

cris ha scritto:


> Quindi il mercato è stato fatto considerando Borini come titolare e Calhanoglu fuori ruolo?



352, sono rimasti solo 7 centrocampisti contando Calhanoglu...


Chiaramente però era rischioso cominciare la stagione così, già da giovedì cominceremo a vederlo seconod me.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2017)

Voglio vedere miglioramenti sul piano del gioco e della condizione.


----------



## zlatan (8 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere miglioramenti sul piano del gioco e della condizione.



Si ma anche vincere 1-0 giocando come con il cagliari, non mi farebbe proprio schifo. Magari pure su autorete...


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2017)

Probabilmente verrà rinviata.

Per domenica alle 15 a Roma è previsto il diluvio universale.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabilmente verrà rinviata.
> 
> Per domenica alle 15 a Roma è previsto il diluvio universale.



Già. Secondo me rinviano tutta la giornata.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Settembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Già. Secondo me rinviano tutta la giornata.



Secondo me si gioca.


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2017)

*Secondo ilmeteo.it, domenica, dalla mattina alle ore 15, orario d'inizio della partita, sono previsti oltre 20 mm di pioggia. Continuerà a piovere anche dopo le ore 15.

Stando così le cose, la partita tra la Lazio e Milan è a serio rischio rinvio.*


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Settembre 2017)

Uno aspetta due settimane per la pausa delle Nazionali di sto cazoz e poi manco si gioca

Uccido qualcuno, giuro


----------



## Gekyn (8 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo ilmeteo.it, domenica, dalla mattina alle ore 15, orario d'inizio della partita, sono previsti oltre 20 mm di pioggia. Continuerà a piovere anche dopo le ore 15.
> 
> Stando così le cose, la partita tra la Lazio e Milan è a serio rischio rinvio.*



Non so che dire, forse è meglio per noi......un po più di allenamenti per trovare condizione ed affiatamento non sarebbe male.


----------



## Moffus98 (8 Settembre 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non so che dire, forse è meglio per noi......un po più di allenamenti per trovare condizione ed affiatamento non sarebbe male.



E' sicuramente meglio. Conti avrebbe il tempo di recuperare, mentre Kalinic, Bonaventura e Biglia potrebbero recuperare la condizione ottimale. Vediamo il lato positivo.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo ilmeteo.it, domenica, dalla mattina alle ore 15, orario d'inizio della partita, sono previsti oltre 20 mm di pioggia. Continuerà a piovere anche dopo le ore 15.
> 
> Stando così le cose, la partita tra la Lazio e Milan è a serio rischio rinvio.*



Anche se a roma il campo regge bene grazie a un ottimo drenaggio e sono stati pochi i casi di rinvio per pioggia.
O sbaglio?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2017)

In questa fase della stagione per me la condizione si migliora solo giocando.
Oltretutto noi abbiamo nelle gambe una mole di lavoro che in pochi hanno, visto il nostro inizio anticipato per la coppa, e sarebbe il caso di spingere ora sull'acceleratore.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Settembre 2017)

Contate che dipende esclusivamente dal grado di allerta che verrà deciso dalla protezione civile, non dipende dalle previsioni meteo dei vari siti, né da altro


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Contate che dipende esclusivamente dal grado di allerta che verrà deciso dalla protezione civile, non dipende dalle previsioni meteo dei vari siti, né da altro



Io faccio fatica a ricordare partite rinviate a roma per... pioggia.
Ma magari è corta la mia memoria...
Mi ricordo un roma-parma di 3 anni fa e poi??


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo ilmeteo.it, domenica, dalla mattina alle ore 15, orario d'inizio della partita, sono previsti oltre 20 mm di pioggia. Continuerà a piovere anche dopo le ore 15.
> 
> Stando così le cose, la partita tra la Lazio e Milan è a serio rischio rinvio.*



viste le previsioni per me salta al 90%

probabilmente un bene 
siamo famosi per cannare le partite che si giocano alle 15


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E' sicuramente meglio. Conti avrebbe il tempo di recuperare, mentre Kalinic, Bonaventura e Biglia potrebbero recuperare la condizione ottimale. Vediamo il lato positivo.



Stesso discorso per la Lazio. Domenica saranno ancora senza Felipe Anderson e Nani


----------



## Moffus98 (8 Settembre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Stesso discorso per la Lazio. Domenica saranno ancora senza Felipe Anderson e Nani



Certo, giova sia a noi che a loro, ovvio.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io faccio fatica a ricordare partite rinviate a roma per... pioggia.
> Ma magari è corta la mia memoria...
> Mi ricordo un roma-parma di 3 anni fa e poi??



Lo scorso anno di questi tempi Roma Sampdoria (guarda caso la stessa partita che salta domani a campi invertiti) fu interrotta e ripresa dopo 45', perché smise di piovere... ma domenica è prevista acqua dal pomeriggio fino a lunedì mattina


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Stesso discorso per la Lazio. Domenica saranno ancora senza Felipe Anderson e Nani



lasciando perdere chi è fuori a oggi (noi siamo quasi in formazione tipo) il rischio giocando su un campo di patate è quello di altri infortuni in vista delle partite successive


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo ilmeteo.it, domenica, dalla mattina alle ore 15, orario d'inizio della partita, sono previsti oltre 20 mm di pioggia. Continuerà a piovere anche dopo le ore 15.
> 
> Stando così le cose, la partita tra la Lazio e Milan è a serio rischio rinvio.*



Sapete che vi dico? Che tifo per il rinvio, rodiamoci ancora un po' con avversari più abbordabili


----------



## Djici (8 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sapete che vi dico? Che tifo per il rinvio, rodiamoci ancora un po' con avversari più abbordabili



Concordo completamente.
Una sconfitta ora con un 2-0 ci taglierebbe subito le ali.

Andiamo a vincere in EL.
Con qualche settimana in più saremo molto più forti di oggi


----------



## robs91 (8 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo ilmeteo.it, domenica, dalla mattina alle ore 15, orario d'inizio della partita, sono previsti oltre 20 mm di pioggia. Continuerà a piovere anche dopo le ore 15.
> 
> Stando così le cose, la partita tra la Lazio e Milan è a serio rischio rinvio.*



Beh se devo vedere Montolivo,Borini e Calabria titolari(ultima formazione sky)meglio il rinvio.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (8 Settembre 2017)

Speriamo di no dai.. Un'altra settimana senza partita non ce la posso fare.


----------



## koti (8 Settembre 2017)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport, Borini in vantaggio su Calhanoglu.*


----------



## VonVittel (8 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Speriamo di no dai.. Un'altra settimana senza partita non ce la posso fare.



Resisti fino a giovedì che ci sta l'EL. 
Meglio così se si rinvia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si ma anche vincere 1-0 giocando come con il cagliari, non mi farebbe proprio schifo. Magari pure su autorete...


Ovvio, non ho mica detto di preferire il pareggio o la sconfitta ad una vittoria risicata per 1-0


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Settembre 2017)

No ma che rinvio dai... Speriamo si giochi regolarmente.


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Speriamo di no dai.. Un'altra settimana senza partita non ce la posso fare.



.


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Settembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport, Borini in vantaggio su Calhanoglu.*



Spero sia uno scherzo

Se davvero finisce così Montella si conferma quello che sbaglia sempre formazione e cambi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Settembre 2017)

Ma poi non ho capito: è proprio necessario sto cavolo di 4-3-3? A me questi allenatori che conoscono un solo modulo non piacciono per niente. È il modulo che deve adattarsi ai giocatori, non il contrario.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (8 Settembre 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Resisti fino a giovedì che ci sta l'EL.
> Meglio così se si rinvia.



Giovedì non la posso vedere :'(


----------



## Mc-Milan (8 Settembre 2017)

Domenica è la prima vera sfida...
Basta scherzi,bisogna andarci convinti,con il meglio che abbiamo da offrire!
Spero parta jack col turco avanti a sinistra,e silva o kalinic come punta!
Cominciamo a capire di che pasta siamo fatti....
FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Settembre 2017)

cris ha scritto:


> Quindi il mercato è stato fatto considerando Borini come titolare e Calhanoglu fuori ruolo?



Evidentemente tu e la societá avete idee diverse.


----------



## Ambrole (8 Settembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Spero sia uno scherzo
> 
> Se davvero finisce così Montella si conferma quello che sbaglia sempre formazione e cambi


Ma le hai viste le partite di calhanoglu finora????! Secondo te merita di giocare titolare in na partita così difficile??? Lo proveranno in EL per fargli ritrovare la condizione è capire dove farlo giocare. Per ora sia borini davanti che Montolivo mezzala sono più avanti di lui


----------



## Zani (8 Settembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma poi non ho capito: è proprio necessario sto cavolo di 4-3-3? A me questi allenatori che conoscono un solo modulo non piacciono per niente. È il modulo che deve adattarsi ai giocatori, non il contrario.



Di tutti gli allenatori proprio Montella fissato con un solo modulo? Alla Fiorentina era famoso per cambiarli sempre.


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2017)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*


----------



## ignaxio (9 Settembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Spero sia uno scherzo
> 
> Se davvero finisce così Montella si conferma quello che sbaglia sempre formazione e cambi



Hahah.. già sbagliato formazione e cambi 2 giorni prima della partita! 
In ogni caso se il campo sarà pesante la potenza di borini sarà fondamentale.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Spero sia uno scherzo
> 
> Se davvero finisce così Montella si conferma quello che sbaglia sempre formazione e cambi



Ricordo che alcuni dicevano la stessa cosa prima della partita di Crotone...
sarete mica tutti figli di Ruiu?


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Settembre 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ma le hai viste le partite di calhanoglu finora????! Secondo te merita di giocare titolare in na partita così difficile??? Lo proveranno in EL per fargli ritrovare la condizione è capire dove farlo giocare. Per ora sia borini davanti che Montolivo mezzala sono più avanti di lui


Ma quando la trova la condizione se non gioca???
Deve giocare e sentire la fiducia..punto
Non esiste presentarsi a Roma con Calabria, Montolivo e Borini titolari dai non scherziamo!


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Settembre 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ricordo che alcuni dicevano la stessa cosa prima della partita di Crotone...
> sarete mica tutti figli di Ruiu?


Dite cosa volete ma questo non azzecca mai una formazione


----------



## elpacoderoma (9 Settembre 2017)

Sarà una bella partita aperta, spero non la rimandino.
Partiamo sfavoriti ma possiamo stupire tutti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Settembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Sarà una bella partita aperta, spero non la rimandino.
> Partiamo sfavoriti ma possiamo stupire tutti.


Se partiamo sfavoriti con la Lazio ritiriamo tutto e smettiamo pure di pensare alla Champions


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Dite cosa volete ma questo non azzecca mai una formazione



Punti di vista, 
io è da inizio settimana che ripeto che solo un incompetente totale domani non schiererebbe Borini,

comunque io azzecco quasi sempre a inizio settimana le formazioni di Montella, perché hanno sempre una sua logica

fra l'altro visto che fino a oggi ha sempre vinto, direi che ha sempre avuto ragione Montella, 
come diceva un comico, fatti non pugnette


----------



## Lambro (9 Settembre 2017)

A sentire le previsioni del tempo, diluvierà come dio la manda, molto a rischio la partita, molto. Che peccato dopo due settimane la voglia di milan é tantissima


----------



## robs91 (9 Settembre 2017)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ma le hai viste le partite di calhanoglu finora????! Secondo te merita di giocare titolare in na partita così difficile??? Lo proveranno in EL per fargli ritrovare la condizione è capire dove farlo giocare. Per ora sia borini davanti che Montolivo mezzala sono più avanti di lui


E le partite di Borini tu le hai viste?


----------



## The P (9 Settembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Dite cosa volete ma questo non azzecca mai una formazione



Ma ci vuole tanto a capire che alla terza giornata di campionato giochino quelli più in forma?

Ma avete visto o no che la preparazione è stata spezzata da mercato in entrata e uscita, ferie, tourne intercontinentali, infortuni, nazionali. Ad oggi il gruppo completo avrà fatto si e no 3 allenamenti insieme.

E poi qui abbiamo giocatori in uno stato di forma pietoso come Bonucci, Kalinic, Chalanoglu, ma anche Bonaventura e Romagnoli per via degli infortuni. Beh... Bonucci te lo rischi pure, gli altri direi proprio di no.

Chiudiamo con Borini: avete visto come gioca la Lazio sul piano della corsa? Questi corrono come matti per una partita intera, Borini in questa partita è doveroso (in questo momento di scarsa condizione fisica).


----------



## Guglielmo90 (9 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



Il nostro attacco non si può vedere


----------



## danjr (9 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Il nostro attacco non si può vedere



Fanno abbastanza ribrezzo pure loro però


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Settembre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma ci vuole tanto a capire che alla terza giornata di campionato giochino quelli più in forma?
> 
> Ma avete visto o no che la preparazione è stata spezzata da mercato in entrata e uscita, ferie, tourne intercontinentali, infortuni, nazionali. Ad oggi il gruppo completo avrà fatto si e no 3 allenamenti insieme.
> 
> ...


Aldilà di tutti i discorsi tecnico - tattici che ci possono anche stare 

Dopo aver speso 230 milioni non puoi presentarti alla terza di campionato con Borini titolare dopo che ha giocato da schifo anche le prime 2

Siamo il Milan e che cavolo! Non il Benevento con tutto il rispetto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



loro comunque con tutto il rispetto ma hanno una rosa abbastanza mediocre. Se avessimo noi un centrocampo con Basta, Parolo, Lucas Leiva e Lulic oh mamma apriti cielo, staremmo qui ad insultare la società dalla mattina alla sera. Hanno qualche elemento di ottima qualità come De Vrij , Milinkovic-Savic e il sempre discreto Immobile, ma il resto è veramente poca roba.


----------



## Maximo (9 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> loro comunque con tutto il rispetto ma hanno una rosa abbastanza mediocre. Se avessimo noi un centrocampo con Basta, Parolo, Lucas Leiva e Lulic oh mamma apriti cielo, staremmo qui ad insultare la società dalla mattina alla sera. Hanno qualche elemento di ottima qualità come De Vrij , Milinkovic-Savic e il sempre discreto Immobile, ma il resto è veramente poca roba.



Non sottovaluterei il centrocampo della Lazio, oltre alla tecnica di alcuni elementi, in quella zona di campo hanno anche giocatori di corsa. Se le formazioni dovessero essere confermate, la Lazio giocherà con cinque uomini a centrocampo in fase di non possesso e per contrastare la loro superiorità numerica dovremo essere bravi a tenere la squadra corta facendo densità a metà campo e giocando massimo due tocchi. Il lavoro degli esterni d'attacco sarà fondamentale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Settembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Aldilà di tutti i discorsi tecnico - tattici che ci possono anche stare
> 
> Dopo aver speso 230 milioni non puoi presentarti alla terza di campionato con Borini titolare dopo che ha giocato da schifo anche le prime 2
> 
> Siamo il Milan e che cavolo! Non il Benevento con tutto il rispetto



Se l'alternativa è giocare in 10 devi, non è che puoi


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se l'alternativa è giocare in 10 devi, non è che puoi



Calhanoglu più avanti e libero come SX non sarebbe giocare in 10, anzi..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se l'alternativa è giocare in 10 devi, non è che puoi



Qual'è il tuo pensiero su Calhanoglu? Non sono sicuro sia tu (e non è un attacco), ma noto spesso un po di diffidenza e astio verso il turco. Pensi sia stato un acquisto sbagliato perchè non collocabile in modo giusto nello schieramento tattico oppure ti piace ma aspetti che sia più in forma?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Settembre 2017)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Non sottovaluterei il centrocampo della Lazio, oltre alla tecnica di alcuni elementi, in quella zona di campo hanno anche giocatori di corsa. Se le formazioni dovessero essere confermate, la Lazio giocherà con cinque uomini a centrocampo in fase di non possesso e per contrastare la loro superiorità numerica dovremo essere bravi a tenere la squadra corta facendo densità a metà campo e giocando massimo due tocchi. Il lavoro degli esterni d'attacco sarà fondamentale.



Si questo sicuramente. Dico solo che moltissime squadre posseggono "giocatori di corsa" perchè quello possono dare visto che tecnicamente non sono dotatissimi. Ecco la Lazio possiede giocatori abbastanza mediocri a mio avviso tecnicamente e non dovremmo spaventarci di una rosa di questo genere, altrimenti al terzo/quarto posto non ci arriviamo. Detto questo ogni partita fa storia a se, e in questo caso particolare giochiamo fuori casa, siamo solo alla terza giornata, il tempo non sarà dalla nostra e partiamo con lo sfavore dei pronostici.


----------



## Raryof (9 Settembre 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Fanno abbastanza ribrezzo pure loro però



Non c'è Keita, Biglia è nostro, non c'è Felipe Anderson....
Però hanno due giocatori che io non posso proprio vedere, Parolo ed Immobile, l'anticalcio.
Montella qui si gioca tanto, se toppa partite come questa vuol dire che non è cambiato nulla, nonostante la squadra sia più forte e gli avversari siano piuttosto mediocri dobbiamo sempre avere quella mentalità che ci porta a pensare alle trasferte impossibili, Torino Lazio Roma Atalanta, finché sarà così e faticheremo in certe partite per mancanza di personalità (dell'allenatore) non avremo fatto quel passo in più che dovrebbe avere una squadra che ha investito così tanto.
Quanto le altre squadre torneranno a cagarsi addosso quando dovranno ospitare il diavolo avremo fatto il nostro.
E' tutta questione di testa ormai, nessuno lo ha detto, ma come rose (noi senza alcuni titolari e in rodaggio) non c'è paragone tra queste due.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Settembre 2017)

A vedere le previsioni è rinvio sicuro.

Dopo la nazionale anche il maltempo ci si mette, che due palle... almeno recupereremo Conti, mettiamola così.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A vedere le previsioni è rinvio sicuro.
> 
> Dopo la nazionale anche il maltempo ci mette, che due palle... almeno recupereremo Conti, mettiamola così.



Secondo me si gioca. Poi abbiamo grandi ricordi sotto la pioggia


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Secondo me si gioca. Poi abbiamo grandi ricordi sotto la pioggia



se si giocasse sotto la pioggia non dico che la partita sarà a caso ma probabilmente quasi. Il livello tecnico della partita non sarebbe molto alto, e diciamo che a livello tecnico certamente siamo superiori.


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se l'alternativa è giocare in 10 devi, non è che puoi



Con Borini giochi in nove perché uno che corre ma non sa cosa sia il calcio non serve a nulla.

Il Turco invece può inventare anche giocando da fermo e la condizione la trovi giocando e acquisendo fiducia


----------



## 7vinte (9 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> se si giocasse sotto la pioggia non dico che la partita sarà a caso ma probabilmente quasi. Il livello tecnico della partita non sarebbe molto alto, e diciamo che a livello tecnico certamente siamo superiori.



Se piove ci pensa Kessie a rubare palloni servire Suso che fa gol e poi 2-0 Cutrone assist suso


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Settembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Con Borini giochi in nove perché uno che corre ma non sa cosa sia il calcio non serve a nulla.
> 
> Il Turco invece può inventare anche giocando da fermo e la condizione la trovi giocando e acquisendo fiducia



Si inventa per la Lazio, dai su


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si inventa per la Lazio, dai su



Vabbe ormai è un partito preso il tuo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Settembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Vabbe ormai è un partito preso il tuo.



Semmai il tuo, Borini è mediocre ma fa il suo, Çalhanoglu sara tecnico ma ha sbagliato tutti i passaggi se pressato perché poco lucido e non ha ancora capito come stare in campo

Non è che deve sempre per forza giocare chi è tecnico


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



.


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Semmai il tuo, Borini è mediocre ma fa il suo, Çalhanoglu sara tecnico ma ha sbagliato tutti i passaggi se pressato perché poco lucido e non ha ancora capito come stare in campo
> 
> Non è che deve sempre per forza giocare chi è tecnico



Col Cagliari Chalanoglu ha fatto pietà..e' palese

Detto questo credo che un giocatore deve trovare fiducia e condizione fisica giocando..quindi può solo migliorare col tempo..Borini è quello..mediocre..scarso e sarà sempre quello..per quello che credo che bisogna insistere su chi ha qualità.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Settembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Col Cagliari Chalanoglu ha fatto pietà..e' palese
> 
> Detto questo credo che un giocatore deve trovare fiducia e condizione fisica giocando..quindi può solo migliorare col tempo..Borini è quello..mediocre..scarso e sarà sempre quello..per quello che credo che bisogna insistere su chi ha qualità.



Bisogna insistere su chi ti dà di più, per recuperare i giocatori c'è l'Europa League


----------



## Smarx10 (9 Settembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Col Cagliari Chalanoglu ha fatto pietà..e' palese
> 
> Detto questo credo che un giocatore deve trovare fiducia e condizione fisica giocando..quindi può solo migliorare col tempo..Borini è quello..mediocre..scarso e sarà sempre quello..per quello che credo che bisogna insistere su chi ha qualità.


Il discorso non può basarsi unicamente sulla qualità, ci sono molti altri fattori da considerare. Far giocare Calhanoglu domenica in un ruolo in cui non si è ambientato, contro una squadra come la Lazio, su un campo che molto probabilmente lo penalizza a livello tecnico può solo peggiorare la situazione. Se ci aggiungiamo che lui e Suso insieme non fanno un movimento che sia uno senza palla capisci che non puoi permetterti di avere due giocatori del genere contemporaneamente sulla trequarti. Poi che Borini non sia Hazard lo sa anche lui, ma detto ciò è molto meno peggio di quanto venga fatto passare qui dentro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Col Cagliari Chalanoglu ha fatto pietà..e' palese
> 
> Detto questo credo che un giocatore deve trovare fiducia e condizione fisica giocando..quindi può solo migliorare col tempo..Borini è quello..mediocre..scarso e sarà sempre quello..per quello che credo che bisogna insistere su chi ha qualità.



Io condivido la parte su Chalanoglu che và aiutato a inserirsi, ma sei totalmente fuori strada quando lo metti in competizione con Borini,
domani Montella gli preferirà semplicemente Montolivo, vista la difficoltà della partita io sono d'accordo,
il Turco avrà prestissimo le sue occasioni viste le 7 partite ravvicinate.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Settembre 2017)

La colpa non è del tecnico che fa giocare Borini ma della società che non gli ha dato alternative nel ruolo con le caratteristiche che lui richiede. Se pensa che Suso e cala non possono giocare assieme nel tridente e lo ha detto a noi in conferenza pensate che non lo abbia detto alla società a suo tempo?


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Settembre 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io condivido la parte su Chalanoglu che và aiutato a inserirsi, ma sei totalmente fuori strada quando lo metti in competizione con Borini,
> domani Montella gli preferirà semplicemente Montolivo, vista la difficoltà della partita io sono d'accordo,
> il Turco avrà prestissimo le sue occasioni viste le 7 partite ravvicinate.



E mi sta anche bene che giochi Montolivo mezz'ala, ma con un centrocampo a 3 di quel tipo secondo me si potrebbe osare Il turco più avanti anche se in ritardo di condizione..chiaramente sarebbe più un 4321 mascherato più che un 433


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



Borini e non.. non me ne frega nulla. Voglio la vittoria e basta. Questi qui della Lazie hanno perso i loro 2 migliori giocatori. Uno sta da noi. Abbiamo la difesa più forte in Italia.

Le scusanti tipo mancano aquisti ecc non reggono più. L'anno scorso con una rosa scadente non abbiamo mai perso contro la Lazie. Ora voglio la vittoria. 

E non voglio più vedere partite ORRENDE contro il ridicolo Cagliari. Basta!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> E mi sta anche bene che giochi Montolivo mezz'ala, ma con un centrocampo a 3 di quel tipo secondo me si potrebbe osare Il turco più avanti anche se in ritardo di condizione..chiaramente sarebbe più un 4321 mascherato più che un 433



Modulo assolutamente sterile con questi interpreti, l'ha ribadito anche Montella,
Magari quando riavremo Kaka Sheva e Seedorf ci riproveremo 

PS comunque anche con loro, ricordo magnifiche partite in Champions con squadre di pari livello,
ma in campionato eravamo spesso aridi, infatti Carletto ha vinto un solo scudetto.


----------



## de sica (9 Settembre 2017)

Ma si gioca o si rinvia? Onestamente mi cadono le braccia che nel 2017, si rinviino ancora le partite per "pioggia".


----------



## The P (9 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> loro comunque con tutto il rispetto ma hanno una rosa abbastanza mediocre. Se avessimo noi un centrocampo con Basta, Parolo, Lucas Leiva e Lulic oh mamma apriti cielo, staremmo qui ad insultare la società dalla mattina alla sera. Hanno qualche elemento di ottima qualità come De Vrij , Milinkovic-Savic e il sempre discreto Immobile, ma il resto è veramente poca roba.



giocaano benissimo però. Sono messi in campo alla perfezione anche se il loro inizio per ora è stentato.


----------



## admin (9 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



.


----------



## Crox93 (9 Settembre 2017)

Prendiamoci un punto che sarebbe già oro va


----------



## Zenos (9 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



Niente ha solo questo modulo e questa formazione in testa.
Se non dovessimo ancora convincere in gioco e risultato MiraFax farebbero bene a guardarsi un po' attorno alla ricerca di un allenatore da Milan.


----------



## Raryof (9 Settembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Niente ha solo questo modulo e questa formazione in testa.
> Se non dovessimo ancora convincere in gioco e risultato MiraFax farebbero bene a guardarsi un po' attorno alla ricerca di un allenatore da Milan.



La realtà è che se i tuoi avversari tecnicamente sono inferiori e tu prendi sotto malamente bisogna farsi due domande... spero che Montella abbia capito che non è più il Giannino con l'obbiettivo sesto posto e quest'anno non credo che l'obbiettivo sia arrivare quinti tranquilli con una speranzella per il quarto posto raccattato a stento.


----------



## Smarx10 (9 Settembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Niente ha solo questo modulo e questa formazione in testa.
> Se non dovessimo ancora convincere in gioco e risultato MiraFax farebbero bene a guardarsi un po' attorno alla ricerca di un allenatore da Milan.



6 partite, 6 vittorie. Non oso immaginare cosa succederà alla prima sconfitta. Se pensavate che per mettere insieme una squadra con 11 giocatori nuovi bastassero due partite e che diventassimo a livello di gioco il miglior Barcellona immediatamente mi sa che avete sbagliato previsioni. E' normale che il gioco possa latitare all'inizio: siamo una squadra in costruzione, possono capitare passaggi a vuoto. Se però chiediamo già il cambio allenatore dopo 6 partite in cui abbiamo sempre vinto non penso che faremo tanta strada.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Prendiamoci un punto che sarebbe già oro va



Scherzi? Dobbiamo vincere


----------



## Zenos (9 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> 6 partite, 6 vittorie. Non oso immaginare cosa succederà alla prima sconfitta. Se pensavate che per mettere insieme una squadra con 11 giocatori nuovi bastassero due partite e che diventassimo a livello di gioco il miglior Barcellona immediatamente mi sa che avete sbagliato previsioni. E' normale che il gioco possa latitare all'inizio: siamo una squadra in costruzione, possono capitare passaggi a vuoto. Se però chiediamo già il cambio allenatore dopo 6 partite in cui abbiamo sempre vinto non penso che faremo tanta strada.



Si ma chiediti anche con chi hai giocato e soprattutto da Luglio ad oggi hai notato miglioramenti?No perché io ho visto solo un Suso in splendida forma ed un Cutrone che ci ha salvato il sedere.Per il resto il nulla,con Borini titolare che vale quanto un Poli,due centravanti da 70 milioni in panchina ed un Chalanoglu fuori ruolo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



Tutto perfetto meno la prima punta, però ci sta


----------



## Smarx10 (9 Settembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Si ma chiediti anche con chi hai giocato e soprattutto da Luglio ad oggi hai notato miglioramenti?No perché io ho visto solo un Suso in splendida forma ed un Cutrone che ci ha salvato il sedere.Per il resto il nulla,con Borini titolare che vale quanto un Poli,due centravanti da 70 milioni in panchina ed un Chalanoglu fuori ruolo.



Opinioni condivisibili. Ma io onestamente non mi sento di fare critiche dopo 2 partite di campionato. Due, non 20. Le altre partite se vuoi puoi non considerarle. Siamo agli inizi della stagione, e la squadra è andata sempre in crescendo di condizione e qualità di gioco. L'unica partita veramente oscena è stata quella con il Cagliari, ma c'è anche da dire che era la quarta partita in 10 giorni a fine agosto con 30 gradi. Se Suso è in splendida forma e Cutrone gioca meglio degli altri attaccanti non vedo quale sia il problema: giocano loro e amen. Borini che vale Poli solo perchè su questo forum si è prevenuti nei suoi confronti. I due centravanti in panchina: avranno tempo di giocare e segnare. Se al loro posto gioca qualcun altro che fa gol non vedo dove sia il probelma, sarebbe diverso se invece Cutrone stesse giocando male, in quel caso capirei il tuo punto di vista. Calhanoglu non gioca da 5 mesi. 
Penso che purtroppo l'euforia del grande mercato abbia causato in tutti la necessità impellente di vedere un Milan stellare subito e contro ogni avversaria, portando ad una mancanza di pazienza. E' giusto che si possa essere delusi in alcune cose, ma azzardare valutazioni che portano all'esonero di Montella dopo due partite mi sembra un po' masochista.


----------



## Lambro (9 Settembre 2017)

ma perchè vi ostinate a discutere, tanto il calcio è assolutamente la materia più aleatoria del pianeta, dove tutti potranno dire la loro convinti di avere indiscutibilmente ragione 

io dico solo che domani si spera di fare buon risultato, perchè la lazio è meno forte come qualita' complessiva ma è molto piu' squadra di noi al momento.
poi noi soffriamo molto il pressing alto e la lazio è maestra in questo. (ma quest'anno con l'asse bonucci biglia mi sento abbastanza sicuro nel poter uscire dal pressing in modo efficace)
se uscisse un pareggiotto con discreto calcio, mi riterrei felice


----------



## Ambrole (9 Settembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Niente ha solo questo modulo e questa formazione in testa.
> Se non dovessimo ancora convincere in gioco e risultato MiraFax farebbero bene a guardarsi un po' attorno alla ricerca di un allenatore da Milan.[/QUOTE
> 
> Mi sa che hai una conoscenza molto approssimativa della storia di Montella, che di moduli nella sua vita ne ha proposti parecchi. A me non piace il suo concetto di possesso palla, a mio parere sterile, ma non si può negare che sia un tecnico estremamente preparato sul modo di mettere e far muovere in campo i giocatori


----------



## Cizzu (9 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*




Ancora Borini.
Panchina per Çalhanoğlu e Bonaventura. Queste scelte hanno dell'incomprensibile.


----------



## LukeLike (9 Settembre 2017)

A leggere certi giudizi sull'allenatore, sembra che le abbiamo perse tutte, dalla prima all'ultima, in questo inizio stagione. Invece è l'esatto contrario, le abbiamo vinte tutte 

"Ma come si fa a mettere Cutrone a Crotone? Questo è pazzo, esonerooooh!" E intanto finora ha sempre avuto ragione lui. Insomma, è così difficile capire che un allenatore manda in campo i giocatori che in quel momento gli danno più garanzie? Noi non li vediamo allenarsi tutti i giorni e ne seguiamo i miglioramenti atletici e tecnici. In una partita del genere non puoi concedere due giocatori all'avversario schierando Jack, Calhanoglu o chi altro volete mettere. Possiamo discutere sulle nostre preferenze circa la prima punta, ma anche in quel caso non puoi togliere dal campo un calciatore che fa gol ad ogni alito di vento. Tra l'altro, non è così difficile capire che Jack e Hakan non possono reggere i ritmi partita dal primo minuto, mentre nella seconda parte della gara la loro freschezza e la loro qualità potrebbero fare la differenza quando subentrerà la stanchezza e i ritmi potrebbero essere un po' più bassi. Ovviamente, si spera di non essere già sotto 3-0 in quel momento, ma con la difesa che abbiamo non dovrebbe capitare. 

Io non sono un accanito sostenitore o difensore di Montella, ma concediamogli il beneficio del dubbio. Vediamo come va la partita prima di farlo passare per pazzo o per genio. Finora i risultati gli hanno dato ragione e questi sono fatti. Tutto il resto sono nostre seghe mentali.


----------



## The P (9 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> 6 partite, 6 vittorie. Non oso immaginare cosa succederà alla prima sconfitta. Se pensavate che per mettere insieme una squadra con 11 giocatori nuovi bastassero due partite e che diventassimo a livello di gioco il miglior Barcellona immediatamente mi sa che avete sbagliato previsioni. E' normale che il gioco possa latitare all'inizio: siamo una squadra in costruzione, possono capitare passaggi a vuoto. Se però chiediamo già il cambio allenatore dopo 6 partite in cui abbiamo sempre vinto non penso che faremo tanta strada.



tralaltro critica senza alcun presupposto. 

Chalanoglu è in ritardo
Kalinic è in ritardo
Silva è in Ballottaggio con Cutrone che però le sta azzeccando tutte
Bonaventura si sta riprendendo dall'infortunio
Dopo anni di critiche ad Abate si paventa l'ipotesi Calabria, dopo una gran prestazione in Under, e subito delirio.

La verità è che Montella non è un allenatore da via di mezzo, dal campo alle conferenze, è uno che o piace o non piace.

A molti non piace e giudicano spinti da questo feeling.

A me per esempio non piace Allegri, stavo guardando la Juve poco fa e l'unica cosa che mi veniva da pensare era "che spreco di squadra per un mediocre del genere". La Juve vince 2 a 0, ma signori miei... il gioco è vergognoso. Uno spreco di talenti e di campioni.


----------



## Djici (9 Settembre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> tralaltro critica senza alcun presupposto.
> 
> Chalanoglu è in ritardo
> Kalinic è in ritardo
> ...



Molti utenti stanno solo aspettando per criticare in modo feroce Montella e non solo (le scelte di Mirabelli e i nuovi arrivati).
Non dico che sperano che ci vada male, ma almeno se ci va male potranno sfogarsi (pure se non sara colpa del Allenatore).

Le scelte che ha fatto Montella in questa partita sono tutte scelte obbligate come lo hai molto bene scritto.


----------



## Eziomare (9 Settembre 2017)

Checche' se ne dica vedere Calha panchinato in favore di Montolivo e Borini fa un pochino impressione.
Spero si tratti solo di una questione di adattamento.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



Raccapricciante, lo dico senza mezze parole. E non sono del partito anti Montella.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Settembre 2017)

Io sono fiducioso per la partita di domani, credo possiamo vincere e sopratutto fare molto meglio di quunto visto contro l'Cagliari.


----------



## Smarx10 (9 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Raccapricciante, lo dico senza mezze parole. E non sono del partito anti Montella.



Posso chiederti onestamente cosa cambieresti?


----------



## Gatto (9 Settembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Molti utenti stanno solo aspettando per criticare in modo feroce Montella e non solo (le scelte di Mirabelli e i nuovi arrivati).
> Non dico che sperano che ci vada male, ma almeno se ci va male potranno sfogarsi (pure se non sara colpa del Allenatore).
> 
> Le scelte che ha fatto Montella in questa partita sono tutte scelte obbligate come lo hai molto bene scritto.



Quegli stessi utenti dovrebbero anche dirci che allenatore avrebbero scelto al posto di Montella, sempre che non abbiano avanzato un' autocandidatura loro stessi a Fassone.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Posso chiederti onestamente cosa cambieresti?



Borini e Montolivo, dopo l'euforia di quest'estate, sono stufo di vederli titolari. Ok che siamo all'inizio e le alternative non sono in forma, ma ho il sospetto che piano piano stiano assumendo l'etichetta di insostituibili. Etichette che poi si fanno fatica a rimuovere, specialmente per il secondo.
E darei anche una possibilità a Silva o Kalinic, nel primo big match. Il primo ha bisogno di un po' di fiducia. Magari fanno un tempo, chissà.

Poi ho ancora il dente avvelenato con la nazionale per l'infortunio di Conti. Ma lì c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Settembre 2017)

Intanto ilmeteo.it mette 52 millimetri di pioggia dalle 10 di mattina fino alle 15 di pomeriggio su Roma. Come dovrebbe giocarsi la partita? Secondo me al 90% la rinviano.


----------



## Djici (9 Settembre 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Quegli stessi utenti dovrebbero anche dirci che allenatore avrebbero scelto al posto di Montella, sempre che non abbiano avanzato un' autocandidatura loro stessi a Fassone.



Ma sai che in parte li capisco pure.
Per esempio a me non e andato giu l'acquisto di Kalinic e Calha (anzi si, Calha mi andava benissimo quando si parlava di lui come di un arma tattica per passare dal 433 ad un modulo con il trequartista... un po come Serginho poteva farci cambiare modulo prima che diventasse un terzino e basta). 
Probabilmente che quando inizierano a giocare e faranno schifo avro una voglia matta di scrivere che sono bidoni e che ha sbagliato chi li ha comprati...
Ma poi cosa cambierebbe a parte "lo sfogo" (che ripeto e pure una cosa abbastanza naturale).

La cosa che non capisco e che stiamo ottenendo i risultati giusti (anche se il modo non e sempre stato perfetto).
Se Kalinic inizia a segnare 2 gol a partita anche se sono brutti non e che mi viene da scrivere a tutti quanto e scarso.
Montella per ora sta centrando tutti li obbietivi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Settembre 2017)

In molti non capiscono che il problema non è Montella o le sue scelte ma che Montella sia costretto a mettere Borini titolare dopo tutti quei soldi spesi sul mercato e lo dico pur non essendo fan sfegatato del tecnico napoletano. Mercato sicuramente buono, ma qualcosa è andato storto sul finale, mi pare evidente. Speriamo di passarla liscia lo stesso.


----------



## Gatto (9 Settembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma sai che in parte li capisco pure.
> Per esempio a me non e andato giu l'acquisto di Kalinic e Calha (anzi si, Calha mi andava benissimo quando si parlava di lui come di un arma tattica per passare dal 433 ad un modulo con il trequartista... un po come Serginho poteva farci cambiare modulo prima che diventasse un terzino e basta).
> Probabilmente che quando inizierano a giocare e faranno schifo avro una voglia matta di scrivere che sono bidoni e che ha sbagliato chi li ha comprati...
> Ma poi cosa cambierebbe a parte "lo sfogo" (che ripeto e pure una cosa abbastanza naturale).
> ...



Criticare Montella per evidenti errori tattici e' esercizio che faremo quando si presenteranno. Partire invece prevenuti nei suoi confronti per non si sa che cosa lo trovo e' da biasimare.
Borini non e' stato preso per fare il titolare e questo dovrebbe capirlo chiunque ma per le sue caratteristiche. Chalanoglu nel Leverkusen ha giocato da esterno, seconda punta, rifinitore, etc etc. Nessuno puo' dire con certezza se sia un trequartista perche' in precedenza ha fatto molti ruoli. Kalinic idem come Borini. Per molti Borini e Kalinic sono fisse di Montella ma l' aeroplanino ha chiesto giocatori per caratteristiche. Anche nella confernza stampa di oggi ha rimarcato il fatto che Chala puo' fare l' interno o l' attaccante esterno ma giustamente ha poi aggiunti che metterlo con Suso che e' un altro che vuole la palla sui piedi non e' producente e da questo si dovrebbe capire che Montella non predilige un possesso palla fine a se stesso ma giocatori che possano costituire un mix di caratteristiche.


----------



## Gatto (9 Settembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> In molti non capiscono che il problema non è Montella o le sue scelte ma che Montella sia costretto a mettere Borini titolare dopo tutti quei soldi spesi sul mercato e lo dico pur non essendo fan sfegatato del tecnico napoletano. Mercato sicuramente buono, ma qualcosa è andato storto sul finale, mi pare evidente. Speriamo di passarla liscia lo stesso.



Ma l' intervista in cui in modo sornione diceva che la societa' forse gli avrebbe regalato qualcuno a fine calciomercato( Kalinic era stato preso) me la ricordo solo io o no?


----------



## Lambro (9 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Intanto ilmeteo.it mette 52 millimetri di pioggia dalle 10 di mattina fino alle 15 di pomeriggio su Roma. Come dovrebbe giocarsi la partita? Secondo me al 90% la rinviano.



This. Purtroppo ho visto pure io il meteo e le previsioni sono di pioggia battente dalle 7 di mattina in poi, non avrà neanche il tempo di drenare, credo che verrà sospesa al 99%


----------



## Guglielmo90 (9 Settembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> In molti non capiscono che il problema non è Montella o le sue scelte ma che Montella sia costretto a mettere Borini titolare dopo tutti quei soldi spesi sul mercato e lo dico pur non essendo fan sfegatato del tecnico napoletano. Mercato sicuramente buono, ma qualcosa è andato storto sul finale, mi pare evidente. Speriamo di passarla liscia lo stesso.



Concordo. Nemmeno io critico Montella e la formazione mi sembra quasi obbligata. Alla fine lui vede i giocatori allenarsi tutti i giorni, noi no. Quello che da fastidio è trovarsi quell'attacco dopo oltre 200 milioni spesi sul mercato.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Settembre 2017)

*Lavori all'Olimpico contro il rischio rinvio*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Settembre 2017)

Domani, andiamo a Roma, vinciamo e convinciamo. 
Cominciamo a diventare una grande squadra, su. Basta avere mentalità da squadretta che si accontenta del pari.
Il pari me lo farei andare bene solo con Juve Napoli Roma, e magari nel derby.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Settembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Lavori all'Olimpico contro il rischio rinvio*


Se la rinviano è uno scempio assurdo. 
Ancora nel 2017 per della pioggia si rinviano partite, assurdo. 
Invece di fare gli stadi a tetto mobile come in premier! Mah..


----------



## Guglielmo90 (9 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Domani, andiamo a Roma, vinciamo e convinciamo.
> Cominciamo a diventare una grande squadra, su. Basta avere mentalità da squadretta che si accontenta del pari.
> Il pari me lo farei andare bene solo con Juve Napoli Roma, e magari nel derby.



Si infatti. Ma anche tutti questi commenti da "speriamo che la rinviano". Dagli ultimi anni ne siamo usciti straridimensionati...


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si infatti. Ma anche tutti questi commenti da "speriamo che la rinviano". Dagli ultimi anni ne siamo usciti straridimensionati...



Purtroppo gli ultimi anni hanno segnato la mentalità di migliaia di tifosi.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (9 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo gli ultimi anni hanno segnato la mentalità di migliaia di tifosi.



Cavolo ma nemmeno fossimo l'Atalanta a sperare che rinviino la partita con la Lazio perché manca Conti, dai.

Iniziamo a dimostrare di essere tornati.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Cavolo ma nemmeno fossimo l'Atalanta a sperare che rinviino la partita con la Lazio perché manca Conti, dai.
> 
> Iniziamo a dimostrare di essere tornati.



Giusto!!!! Forza Milan!!!!


----------



## Sotiris (9 Settembre 2017)

Borini ancora titolare?
Fortuna che doveva essere l'ultimo dei rincalzi.


----------



## cris (9 Settembre 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente tu e la societá avete idee diverse.



Quali idee diverse?


----------



## Aron (10 Settembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Borini ancora titolare?
> Fortuna che doveva essere l'ultimo dei rincalzi.



Ovviamente è una cosa temporanea. 
Borini nella migliore delle ipotesi può essere lo Iaquinta di Marcello Lippi, ma ci sono delle gerarchie e un equilibrio da rispettare e Borini a breve farà il rincalzo come giusto (sempre meglio di Ocampos e Niang).


----------



## Eziomare (10 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Se la rinviano è uno scempio assurdo.
> Ancora nel 2017 per della pioggia si rinviano partite, assurdo.
> Invece di fare gli stadi a tetto mobile come in premier! Mah..



E' prevista una pioggia quasi alluvionale, non un semplice acquazzone...speriamo bene, non solo per la partita.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Settembre 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Ma l' intervista in cui in modo sornione diceva che la societa' forse gli avrebbe regalato qualcuno a fine calciomercato( Kalinic era stato preso) me la ricordo solo io o no?





Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Nemmeno io critico Montella e la formazione mi sembra quasi obbligata. Alla fine lui vede i giocatori allenarsi tutti i giorni, noi no. Quello che da fastidio è trovarsi quell'attacco dopo oltre 200 milioni spesi sul mercato.



Eh sì, infatti lui qualcuno sul finire del mercato se l'aspettava, anche perchè non se ne parla molto ma manca pure un'alternativa a Suso sulla destra, cioè Borini si trova a fare contemporaneamente il titolare a sinistra e la riserva di Suso sulla destra. E Montella ha ragione quando dice che per caratteristiche gli serve sulla sinistra qualcuno che faccia movimenti da seconda punta diversi da quelli di Suso e nella conferenza di ieri ha detto chiaramente che di quella tipologia di giocatore ha solo Borini, non Calhanoglu né tanto meno Bonaventura che poi ci lascerebbe pure scoperti a centrocampo. Come a dire "guardate che se gioca Borini la colpa non è mia".


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Settembre 2017)

Stanotte ho sognato un 2-0 per noi nel primo tempo, speriamo sia di buon auspicio. Incrociamo le dita dai!


----------



## Liuke (10 Settembre 2017)

Ragazzi qui gia diluvia da una mezz'oretta...secondo me c'e' il serio rischio di rinvio


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2017)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Ragazzi qui gia diluvia da una mezz'oretta...secondo me c'e' il serio rischio di rinvio



No speriamo di no


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola:


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2017)

Secondo me la spostano in serale


----------



## Butcher (10 Settembre 2017)

Speriamo la rinviino perché con questa formazione le prendiamo sulle orecchie.


----------



## Gatto (10 Settembre 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Speriamo la rinviino perché con questa formazione le prendiamo sulle orecchie.



Eh ne', d' altronde affrontiamo il Real Madrid...E se la rinviassero immagino che nel frattempo dovremo organizzare un bel pellegrinaggio a Lourdes di ringraziamento.. Ma non e' che qui ormai si stia leggermente andando in paranoia?!?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Speriamo la rinviino perché con questa formazione le prendiamo sulle orecchie.



Manca solo Conti rispetto alla formazione ideale


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Secondo me la spostano in serale



Si potrebbe fare?
Non sarebbe affatto male come idea ma ovviamente sarebbe una decisione da prendere ora.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Settembre 2017)

Un mio amico di Roma dice che secondo lui la rimandano, che scatole...


----------



## Butcher (10 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Manca solo Conti rispetto alla formazione ideale



Un Calhanoglu in forma e Bonaventura. Montolivo in tribuna.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Eh ne', d' altronde affrontiamo il Real Madrid...E se la rinviassero immagino che nel frattempo dovremo organizzare un bel pellegrinaggio a Lourdes di ringraziamento.. Ma non e' che qui ormai si stia leggermente andando in paranoia?!?





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Manca solo Conti rispetto alla formazione ideale



Ormai ragioniamo come una provinciale qualsiasi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Settembre 2017)

Temo proprio non la giocheranno


----------



## Il barone rossonero (10 Settembre 2017)

Forte bomba d acqua a Roma!!! Per me oggi non si giocherà!! La cosa peggiore sarebbe incominciare la gara ed interromperla per poi recuperarla dal minuto interrotto!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Settembre 2017)

Un mio amico è sul posto perchè addetto alla sicurezza e mi sta mandando video e foto impressionanti.
Definirla 'pioggia' è riduttivo.
Per ora sono sul posto in attesa di notizie .


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Settembre 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> E' prevista una pioggia quasi alluvionale, non un semplice acquazzone...speriamo bene, non solo per la partita.


Dovrebbero fare gli stadi con tetto mobile, aperto e chiuso. 
Siamo nel 2017 ed in Italia abbiamo stadi ancora anni '50.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Settembre 2017)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Speriamo la rinviino perché con questa formazione le prendiamo sulle orecchie.



Secondo me alla fine la rinviano ma anche se si gioca fra due mesi, sempre Borini titolare sulla sinistra abbiamo


----------



## Otto (10 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero fare gli stadi con tetto mobile, aperto e chiuso.
> Siamo nel 2017 ed in Italia abbiamo stadi ancora anni '50.



Gli stadi italiani fanno schifo, è vero, ma non è quello il problema.
Si tratta della mobilità e della sicurezza di alcune decine di migliaia di persone.


----------



## patriots88 (10 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Manca solo Conti rispetto alla formazione ideale



ma anche no.
mancano conti, bonaventura e il turco.


----------



## The P (10 Settembre 2017)

Otto ha scritto:


> Gli stadi italiani fanno schifo, è vero, ma non è quello il problema.
> Si tratta della mobilità e della sicurezza di alcune decine di migliaia di persone.



Oggi non giocano per problemi di viabilità, lo stadio non è in pessime condizioni, permetterebbe il regolare svolgimento della gara.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Manca solo Conti rispetto alla formazione ideale



Borini e Montolivo fanno parte della tua formazione ideale?

Non polemizzo eh, tanto per sapere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Settembre 2017)

Come minimo dovrà essere recuperata dopo i gironi di Europa League, quindi Lazio Milan sarà giocata più o meno a metà dicembre, nella settimana del turno prenatalizio


----------



## elpacoderoma (10 Settembre 2017)

Qui c'è il diluvio


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2017)

Forza Milan!

È durissima per molti motivi, entriamo in campo con la testa, forza ragazzi!


----------



## Cizzu (10 Settembre 2017)

E' da 12 anni che non vinciamo la partita che arriva dopo lo stop delle Nazionali.
Vediamo di prendere 3 punti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Settembre 2017)

Dimostriamo di essere una grande squadra.
La Lazio ad oggi è una squadretta. Dominiamo e vinciamo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Ah e cmq giusto per la cronoca, la quota del Milan vincente è schizzata a oltre 3 euro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Dimostriamo di essere una grande squadra.
> La Lazio ad oggi è una squadretta. Dominiamo e vinciamo.



Noi invece non siamo ancora neanche squadretta, siamo nettamente sfavoriti


----------



## de sica (10 Settembre 2017)

Il campo pesante li agevolerà sicuramente. Sarà dura


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Noi invece non siamo ancora neanche squadretta, siamo nettamente sfavoriti


Fidati che sei preoccupato solo dai tanti anni nell'obitorio che abbiamo passato. Ma ti capisco alla fine. 
Bisogna riprendere la mentalità da Milan. 
Bel gioco o meno che sia, contro la Lazio con gente come bonucci rodriguez Kessie biglia Suso bisogna vincere anche solo con un calcio di punizione. 
Siamo nettamente più forti sulla carta, bisogna iniziare a pensare da grande squadra.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Onestamente se a Roma piove ancora e il campo sara un po cosi cosi preferisco Abate. Rispetto a Calabria regge meglio il duello fisico e se ci sara un campo pesante di duelli fisici ce ne saranno tanti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Fidati che sei preoccupato solo dai tanti anni nell'obitorio che abbiamo passato. Ma ti capisco alla fine.
> Bisogna riprendere la mentalità da Milan.
> Bel gioco o meno che sia, contro la Lazio con gente come bonucci rodriguez Kessie biglia Suso bisogna vincere anche solo con un calcio di punizione.
> Siamo nettamente più forti sulla carta, bisogna iniziare a pensare da grande squadra.



Prima bisogna diventare squadra e ci vuole tempo, il Cagliari ci ha preso a pallonate a Milano


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Dobbiamo vincere senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Prima bisogna diventare squadra e ci vuole tempo, il Cagliari ci ha preso a pallonate a Milano



Ok, l'importante che poi non diventi una scusa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ok, l'importante che poi non diventi una scusa.



Assolutamente no, anzi deve essere uno stimolo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

A quanto e quotato il rigore per tuffo di Immobile dopo un leggero tocco di Bonucci?


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

*La formazione ufficiale del Milan 


Donnarumma, Calabria, Bonucci, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Kessie, Biglia, Montolivo, Suso, Cutrone, Borini

[FONT=&quot]Lazio: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Strakosha; Wallace; De Vrij, Radu; Basta, Parolo, Leiva, Lulic; Milinkovic, Luis Alberto; Immobile.[/FONT]*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Bonucci, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Kessie, Biglia, Montolivo, Suso, Cutrone, Borini
> ...



Che il buon dio ce la mandi buona


----------



## Pit96 (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Bonucci, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Kessie, Biglia, Montolivo, Suso, Cutrone, Borini
> ...



Avrei preferito Abate al posto di Calabria e Calhanoglu al posto di Borini. Speriamo abbia ragione l'allenatore gli altri due.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Se non battiamo sta squadretta ritiriamo tutto


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Bonucci, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Kessie, Biglia, Montolivo, Suso, Cutrone, Borini
> ...




Il "panchinaro" Borini intanto se le sta facendo tutte.


----------



## panteganus (10 Settembre 2017)

su sky la fanno su sky cakcio 1?? non vedo niente


----------



## pazzomania (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Bonucci, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Kessie, Biglia, Montolivo, Suso, Cutrone, Borini
> ...



Tralasciamo alcune scelte in attacco, abbiamo in panchina:

Romagnoli, Bonaventura, Chalanoglu, Andre Silva, Kalinic.

Quasi commuovente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2017)

Troppo importante vincere.


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

Dobbiamo vincere...per tantissimi motivi...e forse anche qualcuno in più!
Dai ragazzi!!!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tralasciamo alcune scelte in attacco, abbiamo in panchina:
> 
> Romagnoli, Bonaventura, Chalanoglu, Andre Silva, Kalinic.
> 
> Quasi commuovente.


Vero. Notavo proprio questo. Abbiamo una signora panchina, sopratutto davanti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Bonucci, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Kessie, Biglia, Montolivo, Suso, Cutrone, Borini
> ...



Ma perché Borini?! Perché?!


----------



## panteganus (10 Settembre 2017)

ma mettere il generoso kalinic invece di borini?


----------



## The P (10 Settembre 2017)

panteganus ha scritto:


> ma mettere il generoso kalinic invece di borini?



caspita raga, siete de coccio. Ha detto ieri Montella che é indietro di condizione.


----------



## de sica (10 Settembre 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma perché Borini?! Perché?!



Perché è l'unica che attacca la profondità. Jack ancora è al top, e quindi gioca lui. Calhanoglu non è in condizione e non attacca la profondità come fa borini


----------



## robs91 (10 Settembre 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> caspita raga, siete de coccio. Ha detto ieri Montella che é indietro di condizione.



Dai su, anche Bonucci è indietro di condizione,ma gioca lo stesso.In questo momento il titolare è Cutrone e non c'è nulla di male a dirlo,in fondo i gol li sta facendo.Vedremo oggi,se ci sorprenderà ancora.


----------



## Garrincha (10 Settembre 2017)

Kalinic praticamente ha saltato la preparazione e comunque se resta il 433 bisogna vedere se Montella ci vede lì solo Bonaventura, Cahla e Borini o anche Cutrone e Silva altrimenti anche col croato in piena forma giocava Borini


----------



## panteganus (10 Settembre 2017)

cutrone titolare non si discute .


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Bonucci, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Kessie, Biglia, Montolivo, Suso, Cutrone, Borini
> ...




Susu ma quando comincia??


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Con Montolivo e Borini giochiamo in 9, speriamo non ci si metta pure Calabria sennò diventa impossibile viste le condizioni climatiche. Ma bisogna vincere, punto e basta


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Con Montolivo e Borini giochiamo in 9, speriamo non ci si metta pure Calabria sennò diventa impossibile viste le condizioni climatiche. Ma bisogna vincere, punto e basta



Ma non esageriamo adesso va.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Settembre 2017)

Sono un po' agitato...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Settembre 2017)

Forza ragazzi


----------



## Pit96 (10 Settembre 2017)

Intanto Bertolacci è stato espulso contro l'Udinese


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Con Montolivo e Borini giochiamo in 9, speriamo non ci si metta pure Calabria sennò diventa impossibile viste le condizioni climatiche. Ma bisogna vincere, punto e basta



.
Infatti doveva giocare abate


----------



## de sica (10 Settembre 2017)

Forza Vecchio Cuore Rossonero


----------



## malos (10 Settembre 2017)




----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Speriamo nel gol dell'ex (romanista) di Borini...


----------



## Milo (10 Settembre 2017)

Abbiamo anche una panchina piena di valide alternative, finalmente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> .
> Infatti doveva giocare abate



Con lui giocavamo in 8. Almeno con Calabria hai la speranza che faccia bene


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]



Psicopatico sto Basta come il suo telefilm di malati


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Settembre 2017)

Calabria con l'U21 ha giocato bene, ha anche fatto un ottimo mondiale. Giusto farlo giocare, non capisco tutta questa incertezza quando l'alternativa è Abate. Sicuramente non è una certezza ma se non lo fai giocare ora non lo fai giocare mai più in campionato.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Campo totalmente impraticabile comunque


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Borini...


----------



## Djici (10 Settembre 2017)

Qualcuno mi puo mandare un link per favore ?


----------



## ignaxio (10 Settembre 2017)

Che bel giro palla che facciamo!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (10 Settembre 2017)

Borini... Mamma mia...

Però sinora stiamo giocando non male...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Borini... Mamma mia...
> 
> Però sinora stiamo giocando non male...



Si, vero. Non mi convince molto il nostro attacco.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Bravo Kessie ma segna...


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Settembre 2017)

Peccato non abbia visto suso.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Che roba Musacchio...


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

10 minuti e una sola squadra in campo...non si può dire che abbiamo iniziato male.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Sulla sinistra siamo totalmente inutili.


----------



## vitrich86 (10 Settembre 2017)

borini...come dire vorrei ma non posso...cmq la squadra ti da la sensazione che se ci fossero delle bocche di fuoco avanti sarebbe devastante...


----------



## de sica (10 Settembre 2017)

Borini.. PD


----------



## davoreb (10 Settembre 2017)

Kessie e Biglia bene.... Borini lo vedo dannos


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Sborini!!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

siamo decisamente superiori ma senza attacco


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Borini...


Eh ma corre


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (10 Settembre 2017)

Boriniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2017)

Borini


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Criminali a non aver preso un esterno sinistro. Criminali....


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Meno male che è in condizioni lol.. un bidone dentro Bonaventura valà


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Settembre 2017)

Borini come impegno è encomiabile però non si può vedere. Potrebbe far rimpiangere Niang.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Settembre 2017)

Per quale perverso motivo stiamo attaccando solo sulla fascia sinistra? 

Qualcuno li avvisi che dall'altre parte c'è Suso...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Settembre 2017)

Fuori subito Borini. Dentro Jack.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Borini come impegno è encomiabile però non si può vedere. Potrebbe far rimpiangere Niang.



Tu scherzi ma molto meglio Niang.


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Settembre 2017)

Borini è disarmante.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2017)

Il primo che mi preferisce Borini a Calha verrà insultato


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Che palle questo. Sta per terra da 3 ore.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Settembre 2017)

Mamma Kessie quanto galoppa


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il primo che mi preferisce Borini a Calha verrà insultato



È funzionale cit


----------



## patriots88 (10 Settembre 2017)

ma giochiamo in casa?


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Settembre 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per quale perverso motivo stiamo attaccando solo sulla fascia sinistra?
> 
> Qualcuno li avvisi che dall'altre parte c'è Suso...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma Alzati e vattene che perdiamo tempo


----------



## Boomer (10 Settembre 2017)

Perchè ha tirato Borini? C'era Monto che era entrato liberissimo.


----------



## kipstar (10 Settembre 2017)

2 mesi a dire che manca un attaccante esterno a sx.....o si cambia modulo....oppure è così....


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Madonna santa.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Settembre 2017)

Non voglio vedere sta roba...
Cit arbitro


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Settembre 2017)

Primi dieci minuti e ci siamo solo noi in campo, forse si sopravvalutava la Lazio di quest'anno. Un po' fuori dal gioco Suso, forse Montella pensa di poter fare più danni contro la parte destra della Lazio oppure non vuole coinvolgere troppo Calabria.
Come non detto, angolo per loro e primo pericolo...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Assurdo però quanto balliamo in difesa.


----------



## King of the North (10 Settembre 2017)

Ancora una volta la maggior parte delle critiche piovono per borini ma il nostro punto debole in campo mi sembra Rodriguez. Non parlo di oggi ma in generale......è un terzino che ha nel piede sinistro la sua qualità migliore ma non andando mai sul fondo è praticamente inutile. Mi piace davvero poco...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Pietà


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

Mamma mia che rischio assurdo che abbiamo corso...


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Criminali a non aver preso un esterno sinistro. Criminali....



"La squadra è completa" cit.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Settembre 2017)

Mamma santissima.
..


----------



## Djici (10 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi ma molto meglio Niang.



Sono contento che sia partito Niang perche con la testa l'avevamo completamente perso.
In piu con Raiola...

Ma i strappi di Niang erano importantissimi per il questa rosa.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

macheffanno?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Borini mi ha gia fatto bestemmiare due volte, una sul dribbling stile Niang e una volta quando ha tirato invece di giocarla.


Immobile e un giocatore vergognoso, ogni volta che viene toccato si getta per terra, c'e un motivo per il quale ha fallito miseramente fuori dal Italia.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Quanto odio sto tiki taka non serve a nulla. 20 minuti di possesso ed abbiamo creato due mozzarelle


----------



## Boomer (10 Settembre 2017)

La Lazio si difende molto bene e contrattacca veloce.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Settembre 2017)

Montella da galera
Con tutta quella roba che ha in panchina..


----------



## impero rossonero (10 Settembre 2017)

calabria stava causando un rigore... non puo' giocare nel milan...


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma Calhanoglu può essere messo peggio di Borini e Montolivo?


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Bah


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quanto odio sto tiki taka non serve a nulla. 20 minuti di possesso ed abbiamo creato due mozzarelle



Concordo.


----------



## LukeLike (10 Settembre 2017)

Suso fuori partita...


----------



## ignaxio (10 Settembre 2017)

A leggo "meglio Niang" significa che non sapete quello che dite


----------



## de sica (10 Settembre 2017)

La sensazione è che siamo incompleti davanti


----------



## impero rossonero (10 Settembre 2017)

cutrone e' troppo solo... borini penoso ... ci vuole kalinic anche se con una gamba sola...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Anche Cutrone comunque se non segna è invisibile. André Silva dialoga molto più con la squadra.


----------



## Boomer (10 Settembre 2017)

Ci manca un giocatore che prenda palla tra centrocampo e difesa della lazio ...


----------



## Heaven (10 Settembre 2017)

Spero che a Montella passi in fretta sta fissa per Borini.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma visto che Suso per ora è fuori partita e che Borini è un bidone inverecondo provare le due punte con lo spagnolo trequartista no?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Settembre 2017)

Stiamo giocando bene ma troppo spazio a centrocampo per la Lazio, c'è poco filtro, così rischiamo. È anche calato il pressing, non va bene, è un momento che non bisogna mollare un centimetro. Urge tirare di più in porta per indirizzare la gara e mettere pressione, perché prima o poi la Lazio uscirà e sarà meglio essere in vantaggio. In generale bene comunque.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma vogliamo innescare Suso??

Assurdo che si giochi dalla parte di Borini, Assurdo!


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Settembre 2017)

Stiamo perdendo a centrocampo. Montolivo è come al solito un ectoplasma, altro che recupera-palloni.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Ci mancano giocatori in grado di saltare l'uomo.


----------



## vitrich86 (10 Settembre 2017)

ma perchè non giocano a destra?????


----------



## Boomer (10 Settembre 2017)

Visto? Lazio pericolosa quando uno dei giocatori si muove tra centrocampo a difesa del Milan. Se salta il centrocampo poi si è esposti. Per ora noi non siamo riusciti a farlo mai.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Dormolivo... che trash


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Settembre 2017)

Lenti su questa transizione, Montolivo e Borini penosi.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci mancano giocatori in grado di saltare l'uomo.



Eh ma se provi a dirlo poi vieni additato come ingrato...


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

E basta con sti passaggetti


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Prendiamo gol.. È nell'aria..


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Settembre 2017)

Montolivo solito rallentatore, agghiacciante. Rocchi deve cominciare a tirare fuori i gialli per i continui tuffi in area dei perdenti laziali.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Bravo Biglia


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2017)

Montolivo e Borini da galera


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Madonna, Montolivo....un ex.

Suso fuoripartita, Borini e Borini (dopo la cessione di Niang c'era un dovere assoluto di prendere un altra ala, un ala qualsiasi!), Rodriguez bloccato.

Non riusciamo a passare il loro centrocampo.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Basta, Montella mi ha rotto definitivamente.

Ogni partita sempre così: 10 minuti di possesso, poi si inzia un po' a subire ed infine si iniziano a fare un sacco di errori e si va in difficoltà.


----------



## Antijuventino (10 Settembre 2017)

Magari la vinciamo anche, ma lasciare in panchina silva e kalinic per far giocare questo borini e questo cutrone è davvero assurdo. Per colpa di questo allenatore mediocre rischiamo di buttare un'anno o più ancora nel cestino.
Ah anche montolivo un'altro colpo di genio di questo allenatore


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Quanto è lento Montolivo? Quanto eè inutile Borini? Perché Calabria e non Abate? Tremo ogni volta che attaccano da quel lato


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

La Lazio perforabile ma non affondiamo


----------



## fra29 (10 Settembre 2017)

Ci sono due duello che sono a senso unico: Savic vs Calabria e De Vrij su Cutrone.
Considerando anche Borini direi che siamo messi bene...


----------



## Igniorante (10 Settembre 2017)

Mah, sto Montella avrà anche le idee buone, ma a livello di gioco siamo proprio scarsi.
Per certi versi sembra di vedere le solite partite dell'anno scorso.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Anche Kessie un po ' involuto...


----------



## Boomer (10 Settembre 2017)

Luis Alberto ha colpi importanti comunque. Dove li trova Tare ? ahahaha


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Non si può giocare con Cutrone se non hai il pallino del gioco


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Settembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Basta, Montella mi ha rotto definitivamente.
> 
> Ogni partita sempre così: 10 minuti di possesso, poi si inzia un po' a subire ed infine si iniziano a fare un sacco di errori e si va in difficoltà.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Non posso credere che Bonaventura o Calhanoglu a mezzo servizio siano peggio di quel maledetto cesso di Montolivo che cammina in campo (seguitelo bene)


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Montolivo Borini inutili come previsto. Giochiamo in 9. Però ehi, sono funzionali


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Settembre 2017)

Montolivo è da sostituire.


----------



## vitrich86 (10 Settembre 2017)

borini è dannoso pure palla dietro...incredibile quanto è scarso non serve assolutamente a nulla.


----------



## de sica (10 Settembre 2017)

Madonna pornodivo


----------



## folletto (10 Settembre 2017)

Non voglio più vedere Montolivo, mandatelo a raggiungere il Uallarito


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

mettere Andre Silva subito


----------



## mandraghe (10 Settembre 2017)

Oggi maluccio anche Kessie, meno male che c'è Biglia.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Come verticalizza la Lazio...

Altro che Tiki Taka della mer...


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

Il problema del tridente Borini-Cutrone-Suso è che se non si accende Suso, siamo pressoché inutili...


----------



## Zenos (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma che schifo è sto Montolivo


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Settembre 2017)

Chi è il giornalista della "nuova giovinezza" di Montolivo? E' palesemente un ex giocatore, non ha più gamba né misura nei passaggi.


----------



## Boomer (10 Settembre 2017)

Montolivo ahahahah


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2017)

Montolivo e Borini sono ridicoli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Maledetto Montolivo, maledetto!!!!


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma che bene che gioca Montolivo ora che non ha il peso della fascia.
Un fenomeno...


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Settembre 2017)

a parte Borini e Montolivo..ma Cutrone non scende mai ad aiutare la squadra?


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Sinisa Inzaghi Allegri Seedorf Brocchi.. venivano tutti insultati se si stava giocando cosi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Salvo solo i centrali, Biglia ha a che fare con birilli oggi ed ha una marcatura a uomo


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

Biglia maluccio per ora


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Borini è l'unico attaccante al mondo che quando può puntare verso la porta fa i retropassaggi.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

30 minuti e manco un'azione pericoloso.. sto dormendo con sto tiki taka


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> a parte Borini e Montolivo..ma Cutrone non scende mai ad aiutare la squadra?



Esatto. Se non segna totalmente inutile. Silva nelle poche partite che abbiamo visto comunque era sempre a centrocampo ad aiutare.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Borini è l'unico attaccante al mondo che quando può puntare verso la porta fa i retropassaggi.



Assieme ad El Shaarawy


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Calabria è totalmente inadatto, non ha fisico, atleticità, tecnica.. È un De Sciglio meno spaventato


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Settembre 2017)

Oggi il responsabile è Montella. Siamo costantemente in inferiorità a centrocampo e complice un attacco leggero subiamo tantissimo, da una Lazio concreta ma appena discreta.


----------



## Boomer (10 Settembre 2017)

Ci saltano sistematicamente sul primo pressing. Non è la prima partita che succede.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Dispiace dirlo, ma un infortunio a Montolivo e una di quelle cose che ti possono salvare una stagione. Giocatore troppo dannoso, in transizione sbaglia sempre passaggio ed e troppo lento per partire lui stesso. In fase difensiva non ce la fa di seguire l'avversario perche e troppo lento.

Montolivo non puo, non puo giocare partite come questa. A centrocampo soffriamo troppo perche e nullo in entrambe le fasi, anzi é dannoso (non che Kessie stia giocando molto meglio...)


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Madonna santa


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

Montolivo HAI ROTTO I MARONI!!!


----------



## Boomer (10 Settembre 2017)

La Lazio pressa benissimo comunque. Ti fanno scambiare fino al centrocampo ma appena uno dei 3 prende palla lo pressano in 2 e ovviamente riescono quasi sempre a rubare palla.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Rigore...


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Alla grande


----------



## malos (10 Settembre 2017)

Vabbè


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Normale. Era nell'aria..


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Settembre 2017)

L'idiota di Kessié.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Ragazzi, la Lazio va dritta in porta. Noi giochiamo in orizzontale.

Il calcio è una scienza semplice.


----------



## vitrich86 (10 Settembre 2017)

...eccolo qua il kessie e la sua odierne reattività da bradipo...


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Settembre 2017)

Tutto giusto. Montella non ci sta capendo nulla.


----------



## de sica (10 Settembre 2017)

Finita


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

finita


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Finita


----------



## Zenos (10 Settembre 2017)

Basta Montolivo basta


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Lazio in vantaggio


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Madonna non ci credo, caa Lanzio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Se Montella non cambia a centrocampo e troppo ignorante.

Abbiamo visto due, DUE azioni una dopo l'altra con Montolivo fermo in piedi che prova di giocare da fermo. Palla indietro ed ennesimo lancio a caso di Bonucci, Cosi non va, Montella, non ci sono scuse!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Kessie caprone, che bisogno c'era?


----------



## de sica (10 Settembre 2017)

Montella ha buttato una partita


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

BASTA.

Ogni volta questa schifezza.


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Settembre 2017)

era da aspetarsi che veniva anche il gol della Lazio , non so cosa aspeta Montella....azione della Lazio cominciata con un disastro di Montolivo...


----------



## Aron (10 Settembre 2017)

Tutto partito da un errore di Montolivo


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

...vabbè....non ho parole...


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2017)

Nooo. Dai ragazzi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Rigore netto, ignorante Kessie.

Ma che Montella si vergogni. Un anno e ancora non ha capito nulla


----------



## Aron (10 Settembre 2017)

Con Montolivo e Borini stiamo giocando in nove.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Grazie Kessie, grazie Montolivo e grazie mille al caro Montella che guarda e non capisce un tubo.


----------



## ARKANA (10 Settembre 2017)

Rimango sempre della mia idea,meglio in 10 che con montolivo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Non comprendo dopo 200 e oltre milioni come si possa giocare con Borini e Cutrone titolari. Boh


----------



## vitrich86 (10 Settembre 2017)

che peccato non aver completato il mercato e avere un nullo in panchina.


----------



## Solo (10 Settembre 2017)

Chi ha perso la palla che ha portato al rigore? Montolivo.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Già una sconfitta dopo 3 partite.. andiamo bene.

Qua si rischia davvero l'ennesima stagione nelc esso. Mandiamo via quell'incapace per favore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Settembre 2017)

Epilogo SCONTATISSIMO è da inizio partita che cercano il contatto da rigore che asini.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già una sconfitta dopo 3 partite.. andiamo bene.
> 
> Qua si rischia davvero l'ennesima stagione nelc esso. Mandiamo via quell'incapace per favore.



Ahahahah siamo alla follia


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Rigore netto, ignorante Kessie.
> 
> Ma che Montella si vergogni. *Un anno e ancora non ha capito nulla*



"Cane maledetto" [semicit.]


Veramente basta con sto gioco ridocolo, riuscirò mai a vedere un Milan cattivo ed efficace che attacca ferocemente?


----------



## Love (10 Settembre 2017)

con suso in queste condizioni abbiamo un attacco da serie b...montella svegliaaaa


----------



## __king george__ (10 Settembre 2017)

la ribaltiamo e la vinciamo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Kessie un errore grave a partita, il re delle amichevoli già si sente arrivato?


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma sta capra d'allenatore sa che per segnare bisogna andare verso la porta avversaria?


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Montolivo arrivato al decimo minuto ha gia bisogno del defibrillatore. Perché, maledetto Bigenso, lo fai giocare, PURE mezzala?


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non comprendo dopo 200 e oltre milioni come si possa giocare con Borini e Cutrone titolari. Boh



io lo dico sempre pero non puoi parlare male di Cutrone....


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Già una sconfitta dopo 3 partite.. andiamo bene.
> 
> Qua si rischia davvero l'ennesima stagione nelc esso. Mandiamo via quell'incapace per favore.



Ohhhhhh hahahaha


----------



## Zenos (10 Settembre 2017)

Montella ingiustificabile.


----------



## Alex (10 Settembre 2017)

Kessie stupidissimo, ma che partita oscena sta facendo il milan :O


----------



## Garrincha (10 Settembre 2017)

L'errore è di Kessie eh ed è il secondo dopo Cagliari


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ahahahah siamo alla follia



No dai, è lo stesso copione visto chissà quante volte l'anno scorso.


E se cambiano i giocatori ma la solfa è sempre la stessa...


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

Il fallo c'è e non lo discuto...ma in area i laziali pensano prima a come tuffarsi che a cosa fare con il pallone...chiudo qui la cosa, ma a me il rigore è parso molto meno netto di come si è fatto passare.

Inzaghi è sempre sulla linea che protesta...sempre a braccia al cielo...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (10 Settembre 2017)

Conoscendo il mollusco che abbiamo in panchina, farà i primi cambi al 75mo...


----------



## krull (10 Settembre 2017)

Montella é da prendere a pedate nei denti. Scelte tattiche assurde. Squadra moltissima. Inaccettabile


----------



## ARKANA (10 Settembre 2017)

Olè


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

2-0 Lazio


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Settembre 2017)

se ciao eurogol di questo pompato


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Settembre 2017)

E due! Qui affondiamo!


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma speriamo che Conti salti presto


----------



## Anguus (10 Settembre 2017)

Mi duole dirlo ma squadra messa in campo in maniera imbarazzante da Montella. E' inconcepibile che tutte le azioni debbano passare dai piedi di Borini, un giocatore che sarebbe riserva in una qualsiasi squadra di mezza classifica in Italia. Montolivo imbarazzante, Calabria sulla buona strada per essere il nuovo De Sciglio. PRaticamente la Lazio difende solo su Suso, l'unico che può crearle pericolo


----------



## Kaw (10 Settembre 2017)

Finita dai.


----------



## vitrich86 (10 Settembre 2017)

che mazzate sui denti per ridolini...zero filtro..zero tutto.


----------



## de sica (10 Settembre 2017)

"La difesa più forte della serie A" cit


----------



## Solo (10 Settembre 2017)

Speriamo di prenderne quattro, almeno cacciano quel somaro in panchina.


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma che vadano a lavorare questi...Immobile solo in area...Calabria dove cavolo era???


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

"la serie A si vince con la difesa"
E con questa grande cavolata ci troviamo con una squadra totalmente sterile.


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Settembre 2017)

Qui l'unico vero Immobile è Montella.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Bio parco 

Montella eclissati


----------



## neoxes (10 Settembre 2017)

Complimenti per lo schifo.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma andate a quel paese con Borini titolare dove si vuole andare? Vergogna


----------



## kYMERA (10 Settembre 2017)

Lo sapevo io che era meglio se la rinviavano questa partita. Me lo sentivo..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Complimenti per Calabria, buon sonno


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Cacciate sto somaro si no?


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2017)

No Suso no milan


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Settembre 2017)

ecco anche il secondo....bravo Montella


----------



## Ecthelion (10 Settembre 2017)

Allenatore indegno. Basta.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Calci sui denti sia a Montella che a Mirabelli.


----------



## Dexter (10 Settembre 2017)

Quando giochi con quello che sulla carta è il 3° o 4° attacco più scarso del campionato, questi sono i risultati.


----------



## Alex (10 Settembre 2017)

solito degrado


----------



## krull (10 Settembre 2017)

Montella inadeguato. Assurdo ostinato a tenere sto schifo di modulo senza averne gli interpreti. Giocatori messi in campo senza nessuna logica. Movimenti difensivi imbarazzanti e nemmeno uno straccio di schema offensivo. Questo non é un allenatore


----------



## elpacoderoma (10 Settembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Sarà una bella partita aperta, spero non la rimandino.
> Partiamo sfavoriti ma possiamo stupire tutti.





BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Se partiamo sfavoriti con la Lazio ritiriamo tutto e smettiamo pure di pensare alla Champions



Ritiriamo tutto?


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2017)

Silva al posto di Montolivo e calhanoglu al posto di borini


----------



## de sica (10 Settembre 2017)

Squadra che non pressa, non corre, sterile davanti.. mah


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Finita. Cambiano interpreti, ma il calcio e uguale a quello dei ultimi anni. Non ci sono scuse. Il limite e questo allenatore ossessionato col 4-3-3 che non funziona. Gioco sterile e noioso. A centrocampo soffriamo tutti (prima Cagliari, ora la Lazio)



Vi prego di seguire i movimenti in campo di Montolivo. A centrocampo giochiamo in due. E FERMO.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2017)

Partitaccia finora, abbiamo giocato 15 minuti senza produrre nulla. A Cutrone non gli e' arrivata una palla, Suso fuori dal gioco mentre a centrocampo troppi passaggi sbagliati.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

A panchine invertite staremmo 3-0.

L'allenatore è il 70% di una squadra.


----------



## ignaxio (10 Settembre 2017)

E ora speriamo nel diluvio


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

Male tutti non se ne salva uno. Ma partita tatticamente preparata male e lo sapevamo tutti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Settembre 2017)

Borini, calabria, montolivo.. impresentabili. 
Montella 0. Non sta dando gioco nè niente


----------



## Aron (10 Settembre 2017)

Se non altro dopo questa partita andranno in soffitta Montolivo e Borini titolari.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Io vedo Inzaghi che continua a sbracciarsi e a urlare i suoi, il nostro ameba sarà lì col sorrisino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2017)

La formazione era sbagliatissima, dai, si vedeva lontano un miglio. Un paio di giocatori sono completamente impresentabili.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Settembre 2017)

la pippa ivoriana ci sta costando la partita, è assolutamente invisibile a centrocampo....non fa filtro, con i piedi lasciamo stare, fa falli stupidi...insomma...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Già contro il Cagliari sentivo la puzza.. ora è veramente puzza di escrementi
Dai prima delle prossime pause nazionali cambiamo allenatore e si azzera. Sono sicuro che le cose possono cambiare. C'è tempo


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A panchine invertite staremmo 3-0.
> 
> L'allenatore è il 70% di una squadra.



basta guardare L`Inter....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Mammamia Kessie è un disco rotto


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Finita. Cambiano interpreti, ma il calcio e uguale a quello dei ultimi anni. Non ci sono scuse. Il limite e questo allenatore ossessionato col 4-3-3 che non funziona. Gioco sterile e noioso. A centrocampo soffriamo tutti (prima Cagliari, ora la Lazio)
> 
> 
> 
> Vi prego di seguire i movimenti in campo di Montolivo. A centrocampo giochiamo in due. E FERMO.



Dai sono inguardabili anche gli altri due


----------



## Garrincha (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A panchine invertite staremmo 3-0.
> 
> L'allenatore è il 70% di una squadra.



A panchine invertite si giocherebbe col 352, prima si cambia modulo prima cambierà il ruolino di marcia


----------



## bmb (10 Settembre 2017)

L'avevo detto che non eravamo pronti. Se poi ci presentiamo con Borini e Montolivo questo primo tempo può accompagnare solo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2017)

Ho sentito che è stato Montella anche a provocare il sisma in messico


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

La sto guardando sul DAZN tedesco e stanno dicendo sin dal inizio della gare che Montolivo e troppo lento. Anche secondo loro ci sono da togliere Borini e Montolivo al intervallo.

Un po come lo abbiamo detto in tanti gia prima della gara.


----------



## Dexter (10 Settembre 2017)

Con Borini e Cutrone può durare anche 800 minuti una partita, non segneremo mai. Va bene per la Serie B al massimo, va bene col Craiova, può andare bene col Cagliari, con una squadra seria come la Lazio no di certo.


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Settembre 2017)

Sono sotto di due reti e cincischiano. Manca proprio l'atteggiamento.


----------



## Lambro (10 Settembre 2017)

Finora non ha funzionato nulla, il dominio tattico a centrocampo della Lazio, come stato quello del Cagliari domenica, è imbarazzante. Giocare con il 4-3-3 e regalare continuamente il centrocampo agli avversari non ha senso, puoi fare un 4-3-3 se hai tre interpreti davanti che sono fenomenali ma non con tre interpreti mediocri.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Settembre 2017)

Più di 200 milioni spesi sul mercato per giocare come l'anno scorso.
Sarebbe anche ora di pensare a cacciare Montella, a meno che in società non si divertano a buttare i soldi.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Settembre 2017)

Che schifo...
Kessie il peggiore e dovrebbe essere la nostra mezzala migliore


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto che non eravamo pronti. Se poi ci presentiamo con Borini e Montolivo questo primo tempo può accompagnare solo.


Saremo anche non pronti ma il campionato è iniziato da un pezzo. Non incontri mica solo Cagliari e Crotone.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Io vedo Inzaghi che continua a sbracciarsi e a urlare i suoi, il nostro ameba sarà lì col sorrisino



Inzaghi sarà un futuro grande allenatore.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2017)

Dalla prossima volta se gioca Borini io non le guardo più. Vada a quel paese lui e Mirabelli con questa polpetta che ha fatto. È uno dei più pagati della rosa e non giocherebbe nemmeno alla Spal.


----------



## Kaw (10 Settembre 2017)

Imbarazzo totale.
Centrocampo inesistente, sia in costruzione che in interdizione. Veniamo sempre presi alle spalle, davanti il nulla, quello che si è visto di più è stato Borini, il che spiega tutto, Suso nullo e quando non gira lui non non facciamo niente.

Montella deve stare attento, quest'anno non sono ammessi colpi a vuoto. Già col Cagliari si erano viste cose preoccupanti...


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2017)

Con Calabria e Montolivo titolari già sapevo, come detto, in una sicura e pesante sconfitta ma ragazzi, che pena, peggio dell'anno scorso.

Bonucci il peggiore di questo inizio di campionato, mamma mia..nemmeno in Lega Pro fanno certi errori, Kessie uno schifo totale, l'unico che salvo è Biglia. Rodriguez altro imbarazzo oggi...Suso e Cutrone impalpabili.

Calabria secondo me farebbe panchina anche in Lega Pro..Montolivo..."la seconda giovinezza" perchè abbiamo giocato contro quelle squadrette di Europa League, ma per piacere...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Grosso errore avere affidato il rilancio a Ridolini. Questa squadra è a sua immagine e somiglianza: sterile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Settembre 2017)

Montella come sempre fa scelte che si rivelano sbagliate

Calabria buco sul secondo gol, Montolivo perennemente in ritardo, kessiè fallo stupidissimo
Borini tanto movimento e nient'altro, cutrone fuori gioco


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Che schifo...
> Kessie il peggiore e dovrebbe essere la nostra mezzala migliore



Kessie è l'unico che sta provando qualcosa. Poi se Suso non aiuta e nn c'è conti


----------



## krull (10 Settembre 2017)

Mi chiedo questo mollusco di allenatore cosa vede negli allenamenti. Non prova nemmeno uno schifo di cambio di posizioni in campo. Montolivo continua a rimanere sulla linea di Biglia portandoli vicino avversari come se giá non ne avesse abbastanza addosso. Borini larghissimo e zero tagli verso il centro. Suso bloccatissimo largo col raddoppio addosso. Fase difensiva lasciamo perdere perché 2 gol su 2 dalla parte di Calabria. Basta con questo scempio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2017)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Con Borini e Cutrone può durare anche 800 minuti una partita, non segneremo mai. Va bene per la Serie B al massimo, va bene col Craiova, può andare bene col Cagliari, con una squadra seria come la Lazio no di certo.


Tre nomi: Montolivo, Borini e Cutrone. Cutrone non ne ha strusciata mezza; Borini incespica col pallone e Montolivo è stra lento. 
O si mettono dentro, subito, Calhanoglu, Jack e Kalinic, oppure si cambia modulo, perché con Borini e Cutrone non si può andare avanti. 
Kessiè, intanto, male male: goal regalato al Cagliari e goal regalato alla Lazio.


----------



## fra29 (10 Settembre 2017)

Io l'ho detto da fine agosto.
Bravissimi Fax e Max ma hanno voluto fare all in con un asse di sx sguarnito è mediocre.
200 mil e fai una delle trasferte più complesse con Montolivo, Borini è un ragazzino.
Mettici un mister mediocre che si è fissato con Borini e sto maledetto 433 e la frittata è fatta..
La stagione decisiva la faremo punto a punto con la a Roma.
Preghiamo e speriamo..


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

2-0 alla fine del primo tempo...dopo il promettente avvio non me lo aspettavo davvero.
Purtroppo si tratta di un naufragio generale dato da carenze strutturali evidenti. 
Suso sottotono, Borini e Cutrone nulli, Montolivo buco nero, Kessie arruffone, Calabria pericolante...Bonucci e Musacchio abbandonati spesso a loro stessi con 3/4 laziali che piombano in area. A Mister 6 milioni questa volta non è riuscito il colpo da top player sul rigore.

Montella, mi spiace, ma va sulla graticola da subito...qui non si può non vedere che Borini e Montolivo sullo stesso lato sono 12° e 13° uomo a favore degli avversari.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

come ovvio 200 milioni buttati nel cesso...bastava un'ala decente ma evidentemente queste grandi ambizioni stanno solo a parole...su Montella non mi esprimo...saremmo ancora in tempo per mandarlo su plutone ma tanto sono parole al vento...che strazio


----------



## fra29 (10 Settembre 2017)

Io l'ho detto da fine agosto.
Bravissimi Fax e Max ma hanno voluto fare all in con un asse di sx sguarnito è mediocre.
200 mil e fai una delle trasferte più complesse con Montolivo, Borini è un ragazzino.
Mettici un mister mediocre che si è fissato con Borini e sto maledetto 433 e la frittata è fatta..
La stagione decisiva la faremo punto a punto con la a Roma.
Preghiamo e speriamo..


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Quando ad agosto te ne stai con le palle a mollo comprando il solo Kalinic e all'Olimpico decidi di giocare in 8/9 questo succede.


----------



## danjr (10 Settembre 2017)

Facciamo schifo! Montella colpevolissimo ora! Chiunque a leggere questa formazione avrebbe capito che avremmo perso male


----------



## Garrincha (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A panchine invertite staremmo 3-0.
> 
> L'allenatore è il 70% di una squadra.



La colpa di Montella è di non essere passato al 34??, Kessie fa pena non per le non indicazioni dalla panchina, Borini gioca perché Mirabelli pensa sia un fenomeno e doveva prenderlo quando con sei milioni c'erano centinaia di altre scommesse che si potevano prendere, diamo le colpe ai responsabili effettivi


----------



## Rossonero97 (10 Settembre 2017)

Formazione sbagliata
Nel secondo tempo via quella pippa di borini e montolivo e dentro Bonaventura e cahlanoglu


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma avete visto l'atteggiamento in campo? Proprio lo specchio dell'allenatore.

In teoria, visto che abbiamo iniziato a giocare il 15 luglio, dovremmo correre come cavalli. Ed invece siamo lenti goffi senza idee e senza gioco. L'unica cosa è fare passaggi in orizzontale a concludere nulla.


La Lazio nonostante avesse perso i sue due migliori in campo, si vede chiaramente che hanno altra intensità.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Più di 200 milioni spesi sul mercato per giocare come l'anno scorso.
> Sarebbe anche ora di pensare a* cacciare Montella*, a meno che in società non si divertano a buttare i soldi.



Concordo in pieno.

Dovevamo rifondare partendo col prendere a calci in.....proprio l'allenatore, è il nostro punto debole. Almeno ora la finirà di gasarsi per aver vinto contro due squadre sconosciute, il Crotone in 10 (dubito avremmo vinto altrimenti) e aver rubato 3 punti al Cagliari...


----------



## sballotello (10 Settembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Più di 200 milioni spesi sul mercato per giocare come l'anno scorso.
> Sarebbe anche ora di pensare a cacciare Montella, a meno che in società non si divertano a buttare i soldi.



.


----------



## Black (10 Settembre 2017)

Malissimo. Dopo un buon inizio ci siamo spenti.
borini inutile ma non solo lui

sono curioso di vedere il voto della gazza a Montolivo. Lo esalteranno ancora?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Settembre 2017)

Peggio dell'anno scorso, fantastico


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

Speriamo non faccia i cambi al 75' almeno


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Settembre 2017)

Cutrone era giusto farlo giocare per lo stato di forma, ma in fase di possesso è nullo. Dentro Kalinic.
Borini è un pippone clamoroso, lo zero assoluto con la palla tra i piedi. Dentro Jack.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Settembre 2017)

Con Montella non cambia nulla, possiamo anche prendere Gesù e i Santi. Non so che dire, anni e anni che non cambia mai niente. Tutti ci sovrastano in campo. Sempre Montolivo, nonstante prestazioni indecenti e si continua. Sono stufo, con il Cagliari ci è andata bene, ma ora siamo punto e a capo. Manca poco perché mi stufi definitivamente.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Grosso errore avere affidato il rilancio a Ridolini. Questa squadra è a sua immagine e somiglianza: sterile.



Era il primo da mettere alla porta.


----------



## Heaven (10 Settembre 2017)

Affidare la squadra a Montella è stato un rischio ENORME. Con un allenatore importante era tutta un altra storia.

La mia paura è che più un duo Fassone-Mirabelli si sia formato un trio con Montella...


----------



## Otto (10 Settembre 2017)

Lenti e con poco e prevedibile il movimento senza palla. Sembra quasi di rivedere la partita col Cagliari.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2017)

Disatro.

Bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Si potrebbe ancora raddrizzare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Noi in campo con Borini e quel cesso vivente di Montolivo. Intanto in panchina abbiamo Bonaventura, Calhanoglu, Silva, Kalinic e Locatelli. Scelta oscene di Montella, fissato col suo 4-3-3 ed il fetish Montolivo


----------



## DrHouse (10 Settembre 2017)

Montella ha sbagliato tutto.
Dalla formazione all'atteggiamento.

Montolivo gioca per loro.
Borini può fare il guardalinee.
Calabria, boh... da fine agosto dico che vedo meglio Abate come riserva di Conti, ma tant'è...
Kessiè confusionario ed egoista.
Cutrone di fronte a una difesa da serie A zero palloni toccati.

E in panchina qualcuno decente lo avremmo pure...

Ma ormai pensiamo a giovedì.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Settembre 2017)

Dentro Jack, cala e kalinic, proviamo almeno a riaprirla, anche se Montella come sempre fino al 75' non cambia nulla


----------



## danjr (10 Settembre 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> La colpa di Montella è di non essere passato al 34??, Kessie fa pena non per le non indicazioni dalla panchina, Borini gioca perché Mirabelli pensa sia un fenomeno e doveva prenderlo quando con sei milioni c'erano centinaia di altre scommesse che si potevano prendere, diamo le colpe ai responsabili effettivi


La colpa è di Montella al 90% se non di più. L'ho sempre difeso eh


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Settembre 2017)

Manca la grinta, manca il mordente. Non ce n'è uno dei nostri che mostri determinazione, non uno.
Montella non ha causato il terremoto in Messico però ci presenta Montolivo in trasferta a Roma contro una squadra che a centrocampo corre, corre e corre. Grave che lo abbia messo, ancor più grave se non lo leva prima di subito: poca corsa ed errori nei passaggi, se non quelli banali. Capisco che Borini non sia andato in nazionale quindi è più fresco, però col pallone è indecente. E' o non è plausibile parlare di quel negozio tanto caro al Geom., in relazione al suo acquisto?
Ancora: perchè insistere sul 4-3-3 quando non ci sono i centrocampisti nè gli attaccanti idonei? Sono anni che regaliamo il centrocampo agli avversari, anni! Che diavolo ci vuole a passare almeno a quattro? Con la Lazio poi, che tra Milinkovic e Parolo va al doppio. E anche Kessié si dia una sveglia.
Attendiamo fiduciosi i subitanei opportuni correttivi dell'allenatore.


----------



## The P (10 Settembre 2017)

Disastro tattico di Montella.

Ma le ha guardate le partite della Lazio?

Posso capire che giocano i più in forma, ma serve disciplina tattica e atteggiamento, così non si va da nessuna parte. Spero che lo capisca prima di subito. Inaccettabile.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io l'ho detto da fine agosto.
> Bravissimi Fax e Max ma hanno voluto fare all in con un asse di sx sguarnito è mediocre.
> 200 mil e fai una delle trasferte più complesse con Montolivo, Borini è un ragazzino.
> Mettici un mister mediocre che si è fissato con Borini e sto maledetto 433 e la frittata è fatta..
> ...



Lascia stare. Io lo dico pure da prima ma tutti a dare della vedova. Montella sarà pure mediocre ma non è colpa sua se l'unico attaccante esterno sinistro di ruolo che ha è Borini.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Calabria è un De Sciglio con meno problemi mentali, perché non gioca Abate?


----------



## 1972 (10 Settembre 2017)

si continua a giocare con schema est-ovest-sud e zero tiri in porta, zero......ma tranquilli ragazzi ora ci pensa l'uomo dei miracoli e sta partita la si vince......
detto questo, tutta colpa di montolivo e , come spesso scritto su codesto forum, ciro immobile e' na pippa al brodo!!!!


----------



## Dexter (10 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tre nomi: Montolivo, Borini e Cutrone. Cutrone non ne ha strusciata mezza; Borini incespica col pallone e Montolivo è stra lento.
> O si mettono dentro, subito, Calhanoglu, Jack e Kalinic, oppure si cambia modulo, perché con Borini e Cutrone non si può andare avanti.
> Kessiè, intanto, male male: goal regalato al Cagliari e goal regalato alla Lazio.


Ma perchè che senso ha Calabria per Abate? Questa scelta ha già pagato, in negativo, lo scorso anno. Montella crede di allenare l'Udinese forse, pensa che debbano giocare i giovani per farli crescere. Cutrone discorso identico, solo un demente può preferirlo a Kalinic o Silva, questo è un esordiente nel professionismo, non so se ci rendiamo conto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Disatro.
> 
> Bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Si potrebbe ancora raddrizzare.



Facciamo 2 gol nel secondo tempo ma devono uscire Montolivo e Borini


----------



## Antijuventino (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma qualcuno di roma potrebbe far visita a montolivo e borini e fare un'entrata a piedi uniti alle loro caviglie? ne sarei davvero grato


----------



## Garrincha (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma Borini chi lo ha voluto, Mirabelli o Montella? Chi non ha preso un'ala sinistra, Mirabelli o Montolivo? Chi non ha preso una mezzala anche in prestito secco, Mirabelli o Montolivo?


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Settembre 2017)

Montella da esonero immediato

E ieri lo sapevo che finiva così schierando questa formazione piena di cessi


----------



## Smarx10 (10 Settembre 2017)

Primo tempo inguardabile. L'atteggiamento con cui entreremo nel secondo tempo la dirà lunga sulle ambizioni di questa squadra.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Affidare la squadra a Montella è stato un rischio ENORME. Con un allenatore importante era tutta un altra storia.
> 
> La mia paura è che più un duo Fassone-Mirabelli si sia formato un trio con Montella...



Bastava prendere Spalletti, che era libero.

Un allenatore che non ti fa vincere ma che almeno fa punti, ti porta in Champions e ti fa pure divertire ogni tanto. Giocando in verticale...


----------



## elpacoderoma (10 Settembre 2017)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Con Borini e Cutrone può durare anche 800 minuti una partita, non segneremo mai. Va bene per la Serie B al massimo, va bene col Craiova, può andare bene col Cagliari, con una squadra seria come la Lazio no di certo.



.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Settembre 2017)

Spero cambi qualcosa, Cutrone e Suso dei fantasmi. Borini non ne azzecca una. Kessie sembra quello visto col Cagliari e regala un altro gol alla squadra avversaria. 
Due gol in un tempo e meno male che la difesa è il nostro punto forte...


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2017)

Borini ha uno stipendio più alto di Immobile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Era il primo da mettere alla porta.


Aggiungo: ti sei fatto prendere due attaccanti titolari e li mandi entrambi in panca. Ritorno sempre lì: manca incisività. Serviva rinforzare pesantemente il reparto offensivo. Una roba come 90 milioni lasciati in panchina per scelta tecnica.


----------



## Kaw (10 Settembre 2017)

Giochiamo solo in orizzontale, non abbiamo mai fatto una transizione in avanti, e nemmeno un tiro effettivo in porta.


----------



## Lambro (10 Settembre 2017)

No ma salvare qualcuno a parte Biglia e Musacchio oggi è difficile, la Lazio ci ha semplicemente fregati tatticamente, come pure il Cagliari.
Infoltendo la zona mediana ben sapendo che sulle fasce hai poca speranza di sfondare se Suso non fa' i miracoli,non combiniamo praticamente niente.
e soffriamo maledettamente se presi in contropiede perchè almeno 4 sono sempre piantati avanti.
la cosa piu' preoccupante è stata vedere quasi tutti passeggiare per 30 minuti, FERMI in qualsiasi situazione di gioco offensivo.
come ampiamente preventivabile, se non si accende Suso (oggi spentissimo e nullo) non abbiamo uno straccio di gioco offensivo, calabria fa' tagli troppo scolastici e troppo arditi, le mezzali sono troppo lente nello scarico (montolivo mammamia), borini è una riserva di spirito ma di poca qualita'.
il gol di immobile è tutta colpa di calabria che non si capisce da chi si faccia risucchiare (senza motivo) in mezzo all'area, non di bonucci.
kessie dopo i tanti complimenti, due leggerezze classiche da giocatore africano (svampito e soggetto a momenti di blackout) tra cagliari e oggi.
oggettivamente dopo aver visto l'inter oggi ,siamo veramente lontani ANNI LUCE.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

*Pazzesco: nessun cambio.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2017)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma perchè che senso ha Calabria per Abate? Questa scelta ha già pagato, in negativo, lo scorso anno. Montella crede di allenare l'Udinese forse, pensa che debbano giocare i giovani per farli crescere. Cutrone discorso identico, solo un demente può preferirlo a Kalinic o Silva, questo è un esordiente nel professionismo, non so se ci rendiamo conto.


Male Calabria sul goal, ma sono certo che con un asse di sinistra serio (non Borini e Montolivo) non sarebbe arrivato il secondo goal, dato che la Lazio ha sviluppato l'azione proprio da quel lato; Montolivo e Borini sono drammatici: stiamo giocando in 9.
Completamente d'accordo su Cutrone ed è dalla partita col Craiova che dico di smetterla con 'sto moccioso, che, non appena è arrivata una Lazio qualunque, è scomparso; soltanto col Crotone e lo Skhendja poteva segnare. 
Abbiamo Kalinic e Silva che sono due attaccanti con le palle; basta con 'sto Cutrone che non ne tiene su mezza!


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pazzesco: nessun cambio.*



Madò.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Spero cambi qualcosa, Cutrone e Suso dei fantasmi. Borini non ne azzecca una. Kessie sembra quello visto col Cagliari e regala un altro gol alla squadra avversaria.
> Due gol in un tempo e meno male che la difesa è il nostro punto forte...


Inzaghi dall'altra parte si agitava sul 2-0 per loro... Il nostro sotto di due pere con le braccia conserte. Se un giocatore si gira verso la panchina vede il nulla.


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma come si fa a far giocare ancora Mortovivo???


----------



## neoxes (10 Settembre 2017)

Non è colpa di Montella se abbiamo la squadra monca, eh...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Settembre 2017)

Vado a giocare all'xbox sperando di riuscire a non pensare che sono stati spesi 230 milioni e non c'è benché minima traccia, non dico di gioco, ma di entusiasmo collettivo. 10 anni, sempre la stessa storia. Ci stiamo rendendo ridicoli, e non da adesso. Sembriamo il Liverpool.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pazzesco: nessun cambio.*



E' scemo


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pazzesco: nessun cambio.*



Cosa???



Mioddio ma in che mani siamo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pazzesco: nessun cambio.*



Questo o è matto o è scarso.


----------



## krull (10 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Lascia stare. Io lo dico pure da prima ma tutti a dare della vedova. Montella sarà pure mediocre ma non è colpa sua se l'unico attaccante esterno sinistro di ruolo che ha è Borini.



L'allenatore il materiale lo ha. Ma non se si ostina con sto stramaledetto 433 senza interpreti adeguati. Il possesso palla cosí sterile non serve a nulla e se poi trovi squadre organizzate che oltretutto ti ripartono in massa sei fregato. Bonucci é imbarazzante in questo inizio di stagione é se a scoprirlo hai Calabria vuol dire che godi a buttarti la zappa sui piedi da solo. Ma la cosa piú grave é l'atteggiamento. Molle e svogliato. Zero grinta zero attenzione. Non vai da nessuna parte cosí


----------



## 1972 (10 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Lascia stare. Io lo dico pure da prima ma tutti a dare della vedova. Montella sarà pure mediocre ma non è colpa sua se l'unico attaccante esterno sinistro di ruolo che ha è Borini.



pensiero italico: la colpa e' sempre di qualcun altro.....


----------



## robs91 (10 Settembre 2017)

La cosa più grave non sono i due gol subiti ma l'assenza di occasioni create,ed è già la seconda partita.Chissà perchè,forse manca qualità in qualche zona del campo...


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Lascia stare. Io lo dico pure da prima ma tutti a dare della vedova. Montella sarà pure mediocre ma non è colpa sua se l'unico attaccante esterno sinistro di ruolo che ha è Borini.



Scusami ma per me non esiste come ragionamento...piuttosto gioco con 2 punte e 1 dietro come falso trequartista. E le alternative non mancano


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Settembre 2017)

Fino al 70 così ne prendiamo altri due


----------



## Aron (10 Settembre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Giochiamo solo in orizzontale, non abbiamo mai fatto una transizione in avanti, e nemmeno un tiro effettivo in porta.



Soprattutto, Inzaghi ha fatto in modo di neutralizzare Suso senza doversi curare troppo di chi c'è sul lato opposto, visto che Borini non è uno che desta preoccupazioni (oltretutto si neutralizza da solo, sempre che inciampa, cade o tira a casaccio).


----------



## Symon (10 Settembre 2017)

Grazie a Montella di aver preferito Calabria ad Abate...scelta incomprensibile e totalmente sbagliata. Pressing zero, grinta zero, gol entrambi nella sua zona...Montella riprenditi va...e poi sta storia che Borini fa pressing e' di sostanza..madove??? E' una prima punta che fa pochi goal adattato al Sunderland come esterno ma che ovvia la pochezza tecnica con un po di pressing che non è nelle sue corde..se Montella si aspetta il lavoro che fa niang se lo può scordare.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2017)

Romagnoli sorride


----------



## Dexter (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pazzesco: nessun cambio.*


Quindi per Montella è fattibile fare TRE gol con Borini e Cutrone in attacco?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

A pensare che a Roma siamo con Bonaventura, Calhanoglu, Kalinic, Silva e Locatelli in panchina. Mi rode troppo. Un allenatore serio non si puo presentare con questa panchina e quel morto di Montolivo contro il centrocampo muscoloso della Lazio e il 4-3-3 con Borini titolare.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Pazzesco: nessun cambio.*



Va tutto bene, sorrisi e via.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

Kalinic A.Silva e Calhanoglu tutti in panca
perché Montella non ha le palle e la capacità tattica di trovare loro una giusta collocazione in campo, questa è la verità


----------



## Solo (10 Settembre 2017)

Guardiamo il lato positivo: quest'anno è fondamentale fare risultato. Continuando così Montella verrà cacciato nel giro di poco.


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Settembre 2017)

Il calcio posizionale di Montella, sterile e senza copertura.


----------



## ARKANA (10 Settembre 2017)

Riprendete Carletto che è in rottura coi crucchi please


----------



## Kutuzov (10 Settembre 2017)

Ho appena vinto una multipla grazie anche alla vittoria Lazio primo tempo. Quando ho letto in formazione Calabria - Montolivo - borini non ho avuto il minimo dubbio.
Montella svegliati!


----------



## LukeLike (10 Settembre 2017)

Però è incredibile non fare nessun cambio...


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Kessie sembra l'erede di Essien. Quello che arrivò al Milan però


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo: ti sei fatto prendere due attaccanti titolari e li mandi entrambi in panca. Ritorno sempre lì: manca incisività. Serviva rinforzare pesantemente il reparto offensivo. Una roba come 90 milioni lasciati in panchina per scelta tecnica.



Semplicemente perché non ha le palle di mettere in panchina un ragazzino che è in un momento di gloria ma si sapeva avrebbe faticato contro dei difensori seri


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Settembre 2017)

Bonaventura per il Morto e Chala per BoRini. 
Quei due sono due scelte incomprensibili di Montella.


----------



## uolfetto (10 Settembre 2017)

via montella subito e squadra a malesani


----------



## Heaven (10 Settembre 2017)

Ditemi cosa serve ancora Borini sul 2-0.

Speriamo che Bonucci sappia caricare i compagni


----------



## ARKANA (10 Settembre 2017)

Nessun cambio LOL


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> *L'allenatore il materiale lo ha. Ma non se si ostina con sto stramaledetto 433 senza interpreti adeguati. Il possesso palla cosí sterile non serve a nulla e se poi trovi squadre organizzate che oltretutto ti ripartono in massa sei fregato. *Bonucci é imbarazzante in questo inizio di stagione é se a scoprirlo hai Calabria vuol dire che godi a buttarti la zappa sui piedi da solo. Ma la cosa piú grave é l'atteggiamento. Molle e svogliato. Zero grinta zero attenzione. Non vai da nessuna parte cosí



Hai detto tutto tu.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pazzesco: nessun cambio.*



Anche un allenatore di ecellenza vedrebbe che stiamo giocando in 8.


----------



## malos (10 Settembre 2017)

Delusione totale, da tutti.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Settembre 2017)

Non capisco perchè nessun cambio...mah...


----------



## Dany20 (10 Settembre 2017)

3-4-1-2 dentro Silva Kalinic e Calhanoglu.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Settembre 2017)

Non ha cambiato nessuno...


----------



## folletto (10 Settembre 2017)

No vabbè non ha tolto neanche Montolivo.....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Polini e Mortoviscido ancora in campo, ok


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche un allenatore di ecellenza vedrebbe che stiamo giocando in 8.


in verità stiamo giocando in 0 proprio perché tutto il sistema è sbagliato


----------



## simone316 (10 Settembre 2017)

Nessun cambio... Ottimo... "eh ma Borini dà profondità, eh ma Montolivo è più in forma di altri" ma andateci tutti va..


----------



## panteganus (10 Settembre 2017)

che hanno bonucci e scarsovivo da litigare?


----------



## Antijuventino (10 Settembre 2017)

Il bello è che non farà nemmeno un cambio, assurdo, aspetterà 80' come le altre partite a giochi ormai finiti...


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Settembre 2017)

Calabria, borini e montolivo sono inadatti. Ma non da oggi.


----------



## Stex (10 Settembre 2017)

Chi ha un link ? In pvt.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Lo scorso anno eravamo bravi a recuperare spesso i risultati.. vediamo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Sono anni che vediamo gli eccezionali frutti del 4-3-3


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Su DAZN sono increduli per la mancanza di cambi. Non si possono spiegare la presenza di Borini, Montolivo e anche Cutrone in campo.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Settembre 2017)

Quale allenatore con la competenza almeno da eccellenza non farebbe dei cambi a Roma dopo questa prestazione? Montolivo? Nada? Davanti va bene così? Suso non ha visto un pallone. Con questi in campo e Borini tutti i soldi finiscono nel cesso.Follia pura, bisogna prenderlo a mazzate sui denti il napoletano. Sono già stufo per quest'anno. Biglia imbambolato, non me l'aspettavo. Che vergogna!
Kessie? Sembriamo l'Inter di Moratti, chi prendi prendi, ma non cambi nulla. Si chiederanno di chi è la colpa?


----------



## vitrich86 (10 Settembre 2017)

ahahahahahahah


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

*Qui serve l'esonero immediato. Una scossa.*


----------



## malos (10 Settembre 2017)

Pazzesco


----------



## ARKANA (10 Settembre 2017)

Scandalosi, abbiamo le statuine che guardano mentre la lazio segna


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

ahahahaha va beh dai non dico più nulla


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Settembre 2017)

Che dici Vincé, cambiamo ora?


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Comunque è pazzesco..oggi si è visto la mancanza del motorino Conti..


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Settembre 2017)

SparateLI!


----------



## kYMERA (10 Settembre 2017)

Quindi Immobile era un cesso vero?


----------



## Pit96 (10 Settembre 2017)

Calabria peggio di De Sciglio. E ho detto tutto


----------



## Kaw (10 Settembre 2017)

Ritiriamoci


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2017)

Che imbarazzo


----------



## elpacoderoma (10 Settembre 2017)

Esonero


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Immobile non ha mai fatto una tripletta manco quando giocava al parchetto con gli amici


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Che vergogna


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2017)

Oggi prendiamo l'imbarcata pesante ragazzi.

Siamo rientrati in campo ancora piu peggio di prima...


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2017)

Prende meno di Borini


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Umiliati dalla Lazio. Ma chissene, noi facciamo i video autocelebrativi a fine mercato con le locandine Con Mirabelli e Fassone e siamo tutti contenti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Calabria è un rotolo di carta igienica


----------



## Kaw (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma perchè non ha messo Abate???


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2017)

Noooo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (10 Settembre 2017)

Li fai adesso dei cambi mollusco?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Grazie Montella, grazie! Hai dato una bella svegliata alla squadra


----------



## panteganus (10 Settembre 2017)

ok smetto di guardare


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Settembre 2017)

Bon, finita. Spengo la TV...
Fallimento sotto ogni punto di vista.
Grande Bonucci! Esaltiamoci per sciaquatevi la bocca.


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

Gooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllll

Ah no scusate...pensavo avessimo segnato noi visto l'aiuto dato dalla nostra difesa...

A proposito...IMMOBILE E' PROPRIO SCARSO


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Settembre 2017)

*Mi dite quali allenatori liberi ci sono in giro?*


----------



## Aron (10 Settembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Li fai adesso dei cambi mollusco?



Troppo tardi, doveva pensarci prima.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Settembre 2017)

Ahahahahaha.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Aspetto nel dopo partita la classica "Questa sconfitta ci farà bene"


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Basta io spengo. Ciao


----------



## vitrich86 (10 Settembre 2017)

Esonero


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Settembre 2017)

Esonero. Esonero. Esonero. Esonero.


----------



## diavolo (10 Settembre 2017)

Già Mi immagino le risate di Montella nelle interviste post partita


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

no vi prego sospendete la partita


----------



## de sica (10 Settembre 2017)

Esonero immediato


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

4-0...io ho finito santi e madonne


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2017)

Non so perché me l'aspettavo sarebbe andata così. Per fortuna non non la sto vedendo.

Grande Montella comunque, pagliaccio. Ci speravo un pochino, ma alla fine aveva ragione l'@admin a quanto pare


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2017)

Pazzesco, umiliati dalla Lazio...


----------



## Aron (10 Settembre 2017)

Ce la meneranno con Fassone e Mirabelli, ma questa partita ce l'ha sulla coscienza solo Montella.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Che vergogna. E qua le prese in giro le meritiamo tutte.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Maledetto mediocre.

Ma guarda se dobbiamo buttare l'ennesima stagione per colpa di questo asino negato.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Settembre 2017)

La seconda miglior difesa del campionato... mah


----------



## JohnShepard (10 Settembre 2017)

Siamo lo scandalo, meglio il milan di inzaghi


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Calabria fa rimpiangere De Sciglio 

DE SCIGLIO


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Prima esonerano quel scemo sulla panchina meglio fanno. 

Progetto da 230 milioni in mano ad che dopo un 0-2 nel primo tempo non cambia nulla


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Settembre 2017)

nessun cambio per Montella , tutto andava bene , 4-0 ....


----------



## Lambro (10 Settembre 2017)

I segnali c'erano stati TUTTI con il cagliari, ma veramente TUTTI.
una fragilita' tattica allucinante e l'allenatore non ci ha capito NULLA in entrambe le partite.
in una è andata miracolosamente bene, in questa prendiamo una paga che ricorderemo per anni.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2017)

Schifosi tutti sono dei senza palle maledetti


----------



## ARKANA (10 Settembre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Mi dite quali allenatori liberi ci sono in giro?*



"Libero" ci sarebbe Carletto che è in rottura pesante con i crucchi


----------



## Alex (10 Settembre 2017)

no vabbè


----------



## danjr (10 Settembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Esonero



Sono d'accordo è da esonero subito


----------



## sballotello (10 Settembre 2017)

se non ha la dignita' di dimettersi, va esonerato.


----------



## sette (10 Settembre 2017)

Esoneratelo


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non so perché me l'aspettavo sarebbe andata così. Per fortuna non non la sto vedendo.
> 
> Grande Montella comunque, pagliaccio. Ci speravo un pochino, ma alla fine aveva ragione l'@Admin a quanto pare



Ed io.. anche se c'è poco da andarne fieri. Speravo col cuore di sbagliare..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Esoneratelo e salvate la stagione.


----------



## malos (10 Settembre 2017)

Non ho parole solo insulti random.


----------



## Alex (10 Settembre 2017)

ma stanno scherzando?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Settembre 2017)

Per la prima volta in vita mia ho spento con 40 minuti di anticipo


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Settembre 2017)

Montella ha dato la scossa, si è visto in campo...se non bestemmio guarda.


----------



## Roccoro (10 Settembre 2017)

Che figura di *****, Montella ha rotto il c***0 non è possibile che ne prendiamo 4 dalla Lazio con questa squadra! A sto punto era meglio puntare su Conte!


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Settembre 2017)

Oggi mi vergogno di essere milanista c'è modo e modo di perdere, che schifo.


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

A farci bene...ci farà bene...si torna sulla terra e si evita di dare ulteriori alibi a tutti...

A proposito...Bonucci farà anche dei bei discorsi, ma alla prossima gara voglio vederlo in panca.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

ahahahaha Montolivo. Vai Montella, vai! Gioca sempre con lui!


----------



## robs91 (10 Settembre 2017)

Questa purtroppo è una mazzata,che lascerà strascichi.Bisogna fare qualcosa.


----------



## Heaven (10 Settembre 2017)

Esonero immediato


----------



## Hellscream (10 Settembre 2017)

Non fare cambi è PURA MALAFEDE, non scherziamo.


----------



## DrHouse (10 Settembre 2017)

Indecenti.
Indecente quello che li ha messi in campo.

Simone Inzaghi lo porta a spasso.

Esonerarlo subito


----------



## Dexter (10 Settembre 2017)

Io sto ancora ridendo per i post chilometrici su Belotti, su quanto sia forte ecc rispetto a Immobile, che è un cesso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2017)

Al primo impegno serio, contro la Lazietta, ci siamo sciolti come neve al sole. Malissimo. A questo punto non ho idea di come si possa raddrizzare la situazione.


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Settembre 2017)

Calabria, Montolivo, Borini, Kessié, Cutrone chi ce li ha sulla coscienza?


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2017)

Che schifo, a distanza di tre anni giochiamo uguale al Milan di Pippo Inzaghi allenatore.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Settembre 2017)

Scempio totale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma poi sta follia di puntare su Cutrone e panchinare Silva e Kalinic.


----------



## Morghot (10 Settembre 2017)

ci stava perdere ma con dignità, qui pare la solita zolfa niente non cambia niente, montella ciao core se non fai cambi dopo quell'aborto del primo tempo... borini LOL, calabria poverino, mosciolivo sempre qui a rovinare il milan con le sue 1012 palle perse a partita.

Non pensavo di perdere così ancora, è brutta da digerire


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Settembre 2017)

A questo punto c'è da augurarsi che la colpa sia solo di Montella e che i giocatori che abbiamo preso siano almeno decenti. Altrimenti è finita. Zimbelli del calcio italiano. 
La cosa triste è che l'esonero rimarrà un miraggio. Che fallimento incredibile, primo del genere nella storia della serie a.


----------



## Ecthelion (10 Settembre 2017)

Cacciare immediatamente questa insulsa ameba.


----------



## vitrich86 (10 Settembre 2017)

calabria cmq non lo ricordavo così..è un giocatore imbarazzante neanche da serie b.


----------



## Kaw (10 Settembre 2017)

Se era necessario prendere una batosta per cambiare le cose, meglio che sia venuta subito.
Perchè se continui a vincere come hai fatto col Cagliari comunque non vai lontano.
Adesso tutti sotto accusa, non si salva nessuno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2017)

Si poteva chiudere un occhio sulla formazione impresentabile. Ma riproporla a inizio secondo tempo no, e' disumano.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

speriamo Elliot trovi gente seria...non sti PAGLIACCI schifosi che ad Agosto fanno un beneamato ***.. lasciandoci in questa situazione vergognosa...no ma facciamo gli show invece di lavorare...schifosi pagliacci...


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Al primo impegno serio, contro la Lazietta, ci siamo sciolti come neve al sole. Malissimo. A questo punto non ho idea di come si possa raddrizzare la situazione.



Non doveva sollevare la Serie A, l'aeroplanino?

MI sa che l'unico sollevato sarà lui. Dalla panchina...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Spero intervengano i cinesi, perché Fassone per me non haa le balls di esonerare sto pagliaccio sorridente


----------



## ARKANA (10 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che schifo, a distanza di tre anni giochiamo uguale al Milan di Pippo Inzaghi allenatore.



Con la differenza che per Inzaghi non erano stati spesi 200 milioni


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Gol di sto cesso...

E quando ce lo leviamo più dalle palle?


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Settembre 2017)

Capitone ahahahahaha


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Settembre 2017)

2 cambi al minuto 55 con 4 gol presi gia...hahahahahhahah ridicolo Montella....


----------



## malos (10 Settembre 2017)

Noooooooo adesso siamo spacciati


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

Non ci credo...gol di Mortolivo


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Settembre 2017)

Montolivo! LOL


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Settembre 2017)

Ecco pure il gol.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2017)

È uno scandalo, 4 pere dalla Lazietta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Io mi vergogno. Tanto. Speriamo in un infortunio di Montolivo. Cosi quel scarsone di Montella almeno non po piu riproporlo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Ah be ora con NK7 la ribaltiamo 

Mongolivo si è assicurato altri due mesi da titolare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Gol, capitano, titolare per sempre


----------



## Zenos (10 Settembre 2017)

Con questo gol il maledetto campa di rendita altri 2 mesi


----------



## Aron (10 Settembre 2017)

Una piaga, l'unico giocatore che quando segna fa danni


----------



## 7vinte (10 Settembre 2017)

Montolivo


----------



## folletto (10 Settembre 2017)

Siamo fermi sulle gambe, credo che abbiano fatto un pesante "richiamo" alla preparazione. Comunque non si può fare il 433 se non corri e con Borini o simili


----------



## Morghot (10 Settembre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Se era necessario prendere una batosta per cambiare le cose, meglio che sia venuta subito.
> Perchè se continui a vincere come hai fatto col Cagliari comunque non vai lontano.
> Adesso tutti sotto accusa, non si salva nessuno.



Esatto, l'unica cosa accettabile di sto scempio è che è arrivato subito e magari riusciamo a recuperare


----------



## JohnShepard (10 Settembre 2017)

Il 4-3-3 con questi giocatori è follia! Nessuno si muove senza palla, nessuno attacca la profondità, la società ha toppato l'ultimo mese di mercato, poco da dire e Montella è un ottuso maledetto


----------



## malos (10 Settembre 2017)

Peggio di così non poteva andare il gol della bandiera dal Capitone


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Settembre 2017)

Oltre il danno la beffa, quando lo toglie più quel mortolivo mo ha pure segnato ha dato la scossa addio stagione con mortolivo annunciata.


----------



## Edric (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Qui serve l'esonero immediato. Una scossa.*



Non mi piace commentare a caldo le partite, ma questi gol, soprattutto gli ultimi due hanno un solo ed unico responsabilie : MONTELLA

Continuare con Cutrone e Borini solo perché ti è andata bene fin qua è da allenatore mediocre.
Non cambiare nulla all'intervallo poi, sotto 2-0, è semplicemente VERGOGNOSO (e infatti la squadra ancora in bambola ne ha presi subito altri due buttando la partita).

L'admin ha perfettamente ragione in questo caso, l'esonero è SERIAMENTE da considerare.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (10 Settembre 2017)

Pagheremo caro il gol di questo cesso... Qualcuno guardando i tabellini potrebbe pensare che sia stato il meno peggio ed avere la balzana idea di farlo giocare ancora...


----------



## Eziomare (10 Settembre 2017)

Giornata rovinata.
Da non credere, siamo flaccidi.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Almeno Kalinic prende palloni davanti..


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Pagheremo caro il gol di questo cesso... Qualcuno guardando i tabellini potrebbe pensare che sia stato il meno peggio ed avere la balzana idea di farlo giocare ancora...



Domani La Gazzetta gli darà 9.


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Settembre 2017)

L unica consolazione in questa partita è non vedere più Borini, ragazzo apposto per carità (come fu Poli) ma ragazzi quanto ca è scarso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Kalinic è tutta un'altra presenza in avanti, scelta incomprensibile


----------



## Hellscream (10 Settembre 2017)

Questo sarà capace pure di trollare a fine partita con i suoi sorrisini.


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Settembre 2017)

Eeehh ma Immobile non è da Milan...è un cesso...


----------



## impero rossonero (10 Settembre 2017)

calabria ha sulla coscienza 2 gol, ma la colpa non e' sua ... e' di montella che l'ha messo in campo; il milan deve giocare sempre con 2 punte ; fuori per sempre borini che gira a vuoto...


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2017)

Squagliati come neve al sole, sono dei ridicoli senza anima e palle. Sono stanco di questi scempi, 4 pere in 10 minuti dal 40 al 50. Nemmeno a FIFA ste robe, imbarazzante è dire poco.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Non mi piace commentare a caldo le partite, ma questi gol, soprattutto gli ultimi due hanno un solo ed unico responsabilie : MONTELLA
> 
> Continuare con Cutrone e Borini solo perché ti è andata bene fin qua è da allenatore mediocre.
> Non cambiare nulla all'intervallo poi, sotto 2-0, è semplicemente VERGOGNOSO (e infatti la squadra ancora in bambola ne ha presi subito altri due buttando la partita).
> ...



Quando perdi così male già alla TERZA partita, rischi di buttare la stagione. L'ennesima.

Io sarei per la svolta, anche perchè non possiamo permetterci di non centrare il quarto posto. Ma con questo allenatoruncolo, voi siete sicuri di centrarlo?


----------



## Ambrole (10 Settembre 2017)

Quel che mi piace ê che di tutto questo disastro, quello che vedete voi è che è colpa di Montolivo......40 milioni per Bonucci invece ci stanno....una squadra studiata con borini titolare ci sta....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2017)

Gol di Montolivo, lol. Ora prendera' il suo 6 in pagella.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Almeno la finiremo con questa idiozia di Cutrone


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Montolivo e un spettacolo. Ogni volta che fa una cosa buona o che riceve palla vanifica tutto perche ci mette un eternita a scegliare la giocata


----------



## danjr (10 Settembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Esonero





Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Kalinic è tutta un'altra presenza in avanti, scelta incomprensibile



Sono senza parole. Ma bastava leggere il la formazione iniziale


----------



## Morghot (10 Settembre 2017)

Che sciagura montolivo, ma perchè, perchè è toccato a noi? 

Comunque è veramente brutto rientrare dopo un primo tempo penoso e prende subito due gol, davvero da senzapalle cronici, cosa si son detto fra allenatore e giocatori? Dai che ne prendiamo altri 6? Non capisco.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Kessie ha dei mattoni ai piedi


----------



## sette (10 Settembre 2017)

partita completamente persa dall'allenatore, jolly finiti, alla prossima che sbaglia si deve cacciare


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Settembre 2017)

Che si passi alla difesa a 3 immediatamente. Ad oggi è 1000 volte meglio del 4-3-3. Non abbiamo i giocatori per farlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non doveva sollevare la Serie A, l'aeroplanino?
> 
> MI sa che l'unico sollevato sarà lui. Dalla panchina...


Commenti a caldo. Io prendo atto della disfatta, soprattutto per responsabilità sua, di oggi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Almeno la finiremo con questa idiozia di Cutrone


È stato bello finché è durato, ma ora torni in primavera.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Ci si mette pure sto Stracoscia...


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Settembre 2017)

Kessie oggi in difficoltà.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Tutti fermi in campo


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Settembre 2017)

Con Chala e NK la musica è cambiata. Follia tenere loro e Jack tutti in panca


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Settembre 2017)

Attenzione a Lukaku con la squadra proiettata in avanti...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Sta squadra senza un allenatore farebbe meglio che con quel pippone seduto sulla panca


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È stato bello finché è durato, ma ora torni in primavera.



Ma infatti. Questo è il problema di strapompare questi giocatori della primavera.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Settembre 2017)

bastava fare i due cambi al 45 esimo e svegliare subito al rientro in campo. Non sul 4-0. Esonero


----------



## panteganus (10 Settembre 2017)

qui serve un allenatore capace che abbia studiato e fatto la gavetta non un ex calciatore con quarta elementare comprata che ad ogni intervista dice che dobbiamo avere paura dell'ascoli di turno


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

È impossibile arrivare in CL con sto qua. Spalletti ci vede lungo e la Roma a livello di rosa ci da le piste. La vedo dura


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2017)

Vi rendete conto che Borini prende più di Immobile? Ma che polpetta clamorosa ha fatto Mirabelli? Degna di Galliani questa eh pazzesco. Un cesso atomico strapagato per fare un favore al procuratore amico. Che schifo che schifo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Con Chala e NK la musica è cambiata. Follia tenere loro e Jack tutti in panca



Non ci voleva un genio per capirlo prima della gara. Ha lasciato in panchina troppi giocatori di qualita.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Con Chala e NK la musica è cambiata. Follia tenere loro e Jack tutti in panca



Ma sei pazzo? E minare la stabilità e l'affidabilità di questo 4-3-3 straordinario??????


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Settembre 2017)

Non vorrei passassero inosservate le prestazioni dei nuovi acquisti per colpndi Montella. Kessie imbarazzante già con il Cagliari, Biglia irriconoscibile...
Vediamo in un futuro breve il lavoro di Mirabelli, io nel frattempo attendo e tengo le mie impressioni per me.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Con Chala e NK la musica è cambiata. Follia tenere loro e Jack tutti in panca


Finché sono disponibili devono giocare tutti: quelli in campo con Calhanoglu, Jack e Kalinic/Silva al posto di Montolivo, Borini e Cutrone. 
Basta con Cutrone e mai Montolivo e Borini contemporaneamente.


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma Calabria ce la fa a fare un cross che sia uno???


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sta squadra senza un allenatore farebbe meglio che con quel pippone seduto sulla panca



Penso anch'io. Meglio l'autogestione.


----------



## ARKANA (10 Settembre 2017)

Totalmente imambolati a centrocampo


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Settembre 2017)

Certo che tenere in panchina Calha .:


----------



## krull (10 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Commenti a caldo. Io prendo atto della disfatta, soprattutto per responsabilità sua, di oggi.



No. Anche col Cagliari anche un cieco avrebbe visto le oggettive difficoltà attuali. É da incompetenti non provvedere. Qualche avvisaglie la si é avuto anche contro i dopolavoristi contro cui abbiamo giocato fino adesso ma Montella é completamente sordo ai cambiamenti di modulo e non riesce a dare cattiveria alla squadra. Anche dopo 4 pere 0 ammoniti. É emblematico.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma Andre Silva proprio fa cosi' schifo all' allenatore? Sparito completamente dal radar.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> È impossibile arrivare in CL con sto qua. Spalletti ci vede lungo e la Roma a livello di rosa ci da le piste. La vedo dura




Ne sono convinto anche io.
Ho sempre detto che avrei voluto sbagliarmi ma da come si sta mettendo temo di aver avuto ragione.


Pagheremo caro il fatto di aver tenuto il ******* in panca e non aver preso l'attaccante top.
Oh se la pagheremo...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Kessie sembra Niang, si sente già arrivato e gioca con una sufficienza imbarazzante


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Vi rendete conto che Borini prende più di Immobile? Ma che polpetta clamorosa ha fatto Mirabelli? Degna di Galliani questa eh pazzesco. Un cesso atomico strapagato per fare un favore al procuratore amico. Che schifo che schifo



Ssssshhhh non si può dire.


----------



## danjr (10 Settembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Esonero





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È stato bello finché è durato, ma ora torni in primavera.


Un allenatore con un minimo di sennò lo metteva in panchina, per non correre il rischio di bruciarlo, gestione pessima


----------



## mandraghe (10 Settembre 2017)

La cosa davvero imbarazzante è che la Lazio ci ha fatto 4 gol senza fare nulla di trascendentale. Sembriamo una squadra di eccellenza.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Settembre 2017)

Inzaghi ha arato completamente Montella...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Vi rendete conto che Borini prende più di Immobile? Ma che polpetta clamorosa ha fatto Mirabelli? Degna di Galliani questa eh pazzesco. Un cesso atomico strapagato per fare un favore al procuratore amico. Che schifo che schifo


Io per Borini mi arrabbio con Mirabelli, perché è roba sua. Non sarà stata una polpetta, perché credo nella sua buonafede, ma è stato sicuramente un abbaglio grosso, grossissimo da parte sua. Compri Rodriguez, Musacchio, Silva e poi vai a prendere Borini? Mirabè, azzo!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma Andre Silva proprio fa cosi' schifo all' allenatore? Sparito completamente dal radar.



Veramente, rischiamo di bruciare un ottimo giocatore per sto cesso di allenatore.


----------



## Morghot (10 Settembre 2017)

A me basta non vedere mai più in campo montolivo e borini. Ma purtroppo so già che dovrò imprecare molto


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> È impossibile arrivare in CL con sto qua. Spalletti ci vede lungo e la Roma a livello di rosa ci da le piste. La vedo dura



La ROma ha dato via solo Salah eh.. alla fine è la stessa squadra che fece 9384938 punti lo scorso anno. Se Di Francesco non si mette a toccare qua non si arriva mai quarti. La nostra speranza è che di Francesco si metta a fare qualcosa.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che per Inzaghi non erano stati spesi 200 milioni


Infatti è più grave la cosa in questo caso. Inzaghi, seppur altrettanto scarso ad allenare, aveva comunque una squadra di cessoni.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La cosa davvero imbarazzante è che la Lazio ci ha fatto 4 gol senza fare nulla di trascendentale. Sembriamo una squadra di eccellenza.



La Lazio gioca A CALCIO! Si difende e verticalizza. L'essenza di questo sport.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Bonucci un birillo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Settembre 2017)

Ci manca solo il poker di Immobile....


----------



## ARKANA (10 Settembre 2017)

Madonna bonucci che schifo


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

Bonucci passato come un birillo da Immobile...che tristezza...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Lasciare in panca Hakan per giocare con Borini e Montolivo. Una cosa troppo assurda.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Quanto è sopravvalutato Bonucci. 40 milioni buttati


----------



## Eziomare (10 Settembre 2017)

Mamma mia Leonardone


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Settembre 2017)

Suso osceno oggi


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Bonucci è un idiota.

Abbiamo buttato nel casso 40 milioni.


Altro che capitano: lasciare in panca 3-4 partite e che si dia una svegliata.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bonucci un birillo...



Boh non so cosa pensare, alla Juve una fusione tra Stam e Pirlo


----------



## Alfabri (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma seriamente... Qualcuno ha visto che sta facendo Bonucci? Inaccettabile, sembrava Bonera


----------



## JohnShepard (10 Settembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Bonucci è un idiota.
> 
> Abbiamo buttato nel casso 40 milioni.



mi sa di si


----------



## impero rossonero (10 Settembre 2017)

l'unica cosa buona di questa partita e' che finalmente sappiamo su chi non possiamo puntare... anche se molti di noi lo sapevano gia'..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ci manca solo il poker di Immobile....



Il bello è che da noi sarebbe il solito paracarro all'italiana


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Ma seriamente... Qualcuno ha visto che sta facendo Bonucci? Inaccettabile, sembrava Bonera



Mi da più sicurezza Zapata. E non scherzo


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2017)

Kalinic il funzionale qualcuno lo ha visto?


----------



## fra29 (10 Settembre 2017)

Calabria non è un giocatore da serie A...


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Boh non so cosa pensare, alla Juve una fusione tra Stam e Pirlo



Il fatto è che se non hai una squadra che ti garantisce copertura, non puoi giocare con tranquillità. E se non giochi con tranquillità finisci nel pallone.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2017)

Comunque ragazzi il problema e' anche questo, esoneri Montella ma chi prendi al suo posto?


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

umiliati da immobile


----------



## Alfabri (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma mettere due punte con 3 gol da recuperare no?


----------



## simone316 (10 Settembre 2017)

L'estate è finita.


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Settembre 2017)

fose io capisco poco di calcio , alla fine Montella ha vinto 2 Champions , pero veder giocare Cutrone al Posto di Silva o Kalinic e scandaloso , non sa fare la differenza fra il Craiova e Lazio che ha batutto la Juve...


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

L'aeroplanino se la ride...


----------



## uolfetto (10 Settembre 2017)

montella da cacciare subito malesani al lavoro bonucci via la fascia subito a conti


----------



## Edric (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quando perdi così male già alla TERZA partita, rischi di buttare la stagione. L'ennesima.
> 
> Io sarei per la svolta, anche perchè non possiamo permetterci di non centrare il quarto posto. Ma con questo allenatoruncolo, voi siete sicuri di centrarlo?



Per fortuna siamo ancora a inizio stagione quindi si spera di no ma certo la scelta dell'11 titolare di oggi è MOLTO preoccupante e dovrebbe aprire SERI DUBBI sulla capacità di quest'allenatore di guidare una grande squadra.

I giocatori più forti li DEVI mettere su, SPECIE con le squadre di alta classifica. Su questo non si discute nemmeno.

Invece Montella ha fatto la classica scelta da allenatore medioman italiano, schierare Borini perché ha già Suso che "porta palla"("fenomeno" solo quando gli gira tra l'altro come si vede molto bene anche oggi) lasciando in panchina i giocatori più forti della squadra.

Scelta che era *EVIDENTEMENTE SBAGLIATA* fin da ieri e difatti...

Questa squadra dovrebbe partire da Chalanoglu, Silva (ma invece ovviamente ha messo Kalinici Montella) e. se si da una svegliata, anche Suso


----------



## Zenos (10 Settembre 2017)

Niente 433 nella mente le 2 punte proprio non le vuole mettere


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Ah okok, Montolivo 90 minuti


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Settembre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi il problema e' anche questo, esoneri Montella ma chi prendi al suo posto?



Sarri lo paghi anche 30 mil e basta...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Pazzesco ma sto Silva????


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi il problema e' anche questo, esoneri Montella ma chi prendi al suo posto?


ormai è tardi
il mercato è stato fatto con lui e per lui
la stagione è andata


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Vabbe, secondo me c'e qualcosa di illegitimo tra Mongolivo e Montella.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Settembre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Il bello è che da noi sarebbe il solito paracarro all'italiana



Perché lo è.
Ma gioca in una squadra ben allenata che lo esalta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Ma mettere due punte con 3 gol da recuperare no?



Si davvero. Ma cosa ha fatto Silva a Montella???


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Settembre 2017)

Solo un cieco non si sarebbe accorto che Bonucci era forte grazie alla FASE DIFENSIVA della Juve e non per meriti suoi. Solo un cieco.
Ora abbiamo sul groppone 42 milioni, 15 all'anno per 5 anni e un gobbo odioso, sopravvalutato e arrigante. Io lo dissi, ero tra i pochi non contenti per il suo acquisto. Eppure il mio lavoro esula dal mondo del calcio. Chiedere speigazioni a chi di dovere, presso via Aldo Rossi e Milanello.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi il problema e' anche questo, esoneri Montella ma chi prendi al suo posto?



Vai a Londra anche con 100 milioni se servisse e fai rescindere il contratto a Conte.


Se non vuoi buttare la stagione DEVI fare così.


----------



## Ambrole (10 Settembre 2017)

Bonucci che essere inutile......


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Settembre 2017)

Fassone e nero in tribuna....anche David..


----------



## fra29 (10 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Mi da più sicurezza Zapata. E non scherzo



Semplicemente De Vrij.. con metà dei soldi avevi un titolare per la difesa a tr e quei soldi andavano sulla punta..


----------



## Ambrole (10 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Solo un cieco non si sarebbe accorto che Bonucci era forte grazie alla FASE DIFENSIVA della Juve e non per meriti suoi. Solo un cieco.
> Ora abbiamo sul groppone 42 milioni, 15 all'anno per 5 anni e un gobbo odioso, sopravvalutato e arrigante. Io lo dissi, ero tra i pochi non contenti per il suo acquisto. Eppure il mio lavoro esula dal mondo del calcio. Chiedere speigazioni a chi di dovere, presso via Aldo Rossi e Milanello.



Esatto


----------



## simone316 (10 Settembre 2017)

Niente due punte nemmeno sul 4 a 1... Ok.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Solo un cieco non si sarebbe accorto che Bonucci era forte grazie alla FASE DIFENSIVA della Juve e non per meriti suoi. Solo un cieco.
> Ora abbiamo sul groppone 42 milioni, 15 all'anno per 5 anni e un gobbo odioso, sopravvalutato e arrigante. Io lo dissi, ero tra i pochi non contenti per il suo acquisto. Eppure il mio lavoro esula dal mondo del calcio. Chiedere speigazioni a chi di dovere, presso via Aldo Rossi e Milanello.



La cosa peggiore è che questo non puoi nemmeno panchinarlo.


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Settembre 2017)

Kessie può segnare solo su rigore


----------



## Ecthelion (10 Settembre 2017)

Questo allenatore è come un cuoco che conosce solo una ricetta. Imbarazzante.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Mi da più sicurezza Zapata. E non scherzo



Perché lui è abituato al caos, Bonucci è abituato a giocare a calcio in 11


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma secondo voi tutti gli addetti ai lavori che per settimane sono andati a dire che "L'Inter avrà un Spalletti in più a differenza del Milan" vorrà pure dire qualcosa o no?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco ma sto Silva????



Il nostro migliore attaccante per gerarchie inspiegabili si trova sotto Cutrone, Borini e Kalinic.


----------



## Edric (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quando perdi così male già alla TERZA partita, rischi di buttare la stagione. L'ennesima.
> 
> Io sarei per la svolta, anche perchè non possiamo permetterci di non centrare il quarto posto. Ma con questo allenatoruncolo, voi siete sicuri di centrarlo?



Ma poi dico io, ammettiamo che ci possa stare che un'allenatore sbagli le scelte iniziali (anche se qui le abbiamo cannate di brutto, tutto per tenere un modulo tanto caro quanto INUTILE).

Ma NON CAMBIARE NULLA all'intervallo sullo 0-2 quando sei al Milan e hai quella formazione d'attacco in campo NON HA SEMPLICEMENTE SCUSANTI.

Il 2-0 era recuperabile, il 4-0 NO.


----------



## vitrich86 (10 Settembre 2017)

calabria...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Questo allenatore è come un cuoco che conosce solo una ricetta. Imbarazzante.


Sì, la ricetta del panino con lo sterco


----------



## Alfabri (10 Settembre 2017)

Comunque Luis Alberto mezzala ha fatto vedere grandi cose oggi...
Tutto per dire che Tare per me è un grande, con quattro soldi allestisce ogni anno una squadra competitiva


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

per me inutile prendersela con i singoli oggi... tutti malissimo... perché squadra preparata male dal mister


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Questo allenatore è come un cuoco che conosce solo una ricetta. Imbarazzante.



E che ti vuole fare il ragu anche se al posto della passata di pomodoro ha in casa solo la panna. Si, questo e Montella.


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Settembre 2017)

Quando fai uscire Cutrone e lasci Montolivo c'è qualcosa che sfugge. Dobbiamo recuperare e togli la punta e per di più richiando di bruciarlo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Inzaghi è veramente bravo. Incredibile come con quella rosa di mediocri riesca a fare miracoli. Questo con Nani e FA arriva pure davanti a noi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> calabria...



Abbiamo deriso De Scoglio in coppa vs Lukaku, abbiamo il suo sosia in campo


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Kessie scandaloso oggi.


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kessie scandaloso oggi.



Kessie scandaloso non solo oggi....


----------



## Igniorante (10 Settembre 2017)

Bisogna fare QUALSIASI COSA per far venire Conte, ripeto QUALSIASI COSA.
L'unico che possa far rendere bene la squadra in breve tempo e darci la giusta tenuta a centrocampo e difesa, non a caso il Bonucci gobbo che in confronto a quello attuale sembrava Baresi, è una sua creatura.


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

Non esprimo giudizi assoluti su giocatori appena arrivati e con allenatore in panca che sta facendo di tutto per metterli nelle condizioni peggiori...


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Vabbè basta, che la sto continuando a guardare a fare sta roba.


Ci vediamo giovedì che magari contro le mezze tacche austriache forse riusciamo a fare mezzo risultato...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

4-3-3 con Bonaventura ala destra. VA BENEEEEEEE


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma Sarri non ha una clausola? 
Pagarla in serata? 
Forse sarebbe la soluzione migliore


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Ehhh ma noi abbiamo i video, la comunicazione, Campopiano, i dirigenti che parlano ai tifosi...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Settembre 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Ma poi dico io, ammettiamo che ci possa stare che un'allenatore sbagli le scelte iniziali (anche se qui le abbiamo cannate di brutto, tutto per tenere un modulo tanto caro quanto INUTILE).
> 
> Ma NON CAMBIARE NULLA all'intervallo sullo 0-2 quando sei al Milan e hai quella formazione d'attacco in campo NON HA SEMPLICEMENTE SCUSANTI.
> 
> Il 2-0 era recuperabile, il 4-0 NO.



concordo, infatti questo è l'aspetto più preoccupante. Purtroppo montella ha voluto fare il kamikaze


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Una sconfitta cosi brutta ad inizio stagione rischia di distruggere la stagione prima che sia realmente partito. Colpo troppo duro sul autostima.


Grazie ancora a Montella. Non solo per la genialata che era la formazione iniziale ma anche per il fatto che nel secondo tempo e uscito con la stessa squadra dando un chiaro segnale alla Lazio: Stuprateci!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Settembre 2017)

Kessie è stanco. Kessie ha giocato due gare in 5 giorni, in Africa contro il Gabon. Nella partita di ritorno la Costa d'Avorio ha giocato a 10 contro 11 per tutto il secondo tempo. Questo, l'allenatore dovrebbe saperlo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kessie scandaloso oggi.



E se su Borini sapevo cosa aspettarmi, di questo invece mi preoccupo molto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Settembre 2017)

Gesù come siete poco equilibrati nei giudizi...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per me inutile prendersela con i singoli oggi... tutti malissimo... perché squadra preparata male dal mister



Esatto. Il problema vero e' che, anche se sono stati spesi tanti soldi e presi giocatori in base alle richieste di Montella e quindi "funzionali" al suo gioco, questi progressi, sotto quest'aspetto, non si sono per niente visti rispetto all'anno scorso ( anche se come piccola scusante c'e' che abbiamo cambiato tanto nella rosa)


----------



## simone316 (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma come si fa a non mettere un attaccante in più sul 4 a 1??


----------



## fra29 (10 Settembre 2017)

A quanto è quotato l'alibi del nostro mister per la pausa nazionale?


----------



## Milanista (10 Settembre 2017)

Montella incapace via subito per zio


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> A quanto è quotato l'alibi del nostro mister per la pausa nazionale?



"I giocatori si sono allenati pochissimo insieme" (Ridendo).


----------



## Edric (10 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il nostro migliore attaccante per gerarchie inspiegabili si trova sotto Cutrone, Borini e Kalinic.



Ecco mi sbagliavo, c'è una cosa ancora più VERGOGNOSA del non cambiare NULLA all'intervallo.

NON mettere l'attaccante potenzialmente migliore preferendogli un Kalinic palesemente fuori condizione solo perché conosce il campionato italiano è L'IMPERSONIFICAZIONE della MEDIOCRiTA' di ragionamenti che ottenebra come una nebbia le idee di molti "allenatori" italiani che NON riescono a non "pensare in piccolo"


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Guardate il linguaggio del corpo dei nostri. Sono distrutti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Ennesimo tiro moscio dalla trequarti, squadra senza idee


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Tutta la mia voglia ed il mio entusiasmo è finito a benedersi.

Ho paura che sarà l'ennesima stagione mediocre, ed ho paura che se non si vince la CL, qua finisce male davvero.


----------



## Alfabri (10 Settembre 2017)

E chi è il vice Kessie? Locatelli? Non scherziamo dai


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Settembre 2017)

Oggi come mai abbiamo tutti ragione, persino l'esonero non è paradossale.


----------



## malos (10 Settembre 2017)

Immagino le file questa settimana per fare l'abbonamento.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Su DAZN si stanno scagliando contro Montella. Il 4-3-3 e improponibile con la rosa del Milan. E la difesa a 4 svaluta del tutto Bonucci


----------



## Zenos (10 Settembre 2017)

Partita sbagliata 2 volte dall'allenatore. Formazione sbagliata. Poi togli cutrone e lasci dentro Montolivo,togli Suso sotto di 3 gol e metti jack. Da esonero immediato.


----------



## simone316 (10 Settembre 2017)

Mauri... Mamma mia


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tutta la mia voglia ed il mio entusiasmo è finito a benedersi.
> 
> Ho paura che sarà l'ennesima stagione mediocre, ed ho paura che se non si vince la CL, qua finisce male davvero.



Smobilitazione totale già dopo un solo anno.


E tutto per aver tenuto un ebete in panca e per aver buttato soldi in attacco quando dovevi puntare subito al top.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> "I giocatori si sono allenati pochissimo insieme" (Ridendo).



"eheh alcuni non sanno neanche la lingua non so come parlargli, ecco perché Montolivo è lì eheh"


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Settembre 2017)

Bonaventura altro idiota.


----------



## fra29 (10 Settembre 2017)

Sinceramente ragazzi.. sta Lazio per me potrebbe tranquillamente entrare nella lotta al quarto posto, considenrandomanche le assenze di Nani e Anderson.
La cosa grave è che non so se siamo superiore.. quanti punti perderemo prima di trovare una mezza quadra?
Quante volte la sfangheremo con le piccole con quella sterilità offensiva?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Pessimo Calabria oggi


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Settembre 2017)

Il fallo di Jack migliore cosa della partita


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Settembre 2017)

Calabria che si prende i rimproveri da mezza squadra non si può vedere.


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Settembre 2017)

il problema non e neanche il risultato...la squadra non ha gioco...niente..di niente...


----------



## malos (10 Settembre 2017)

Sto 433 ad ogni costo mi ha rotto le balle. Io l'anno scorso ero contento di Montella per quello che aveva fatto ora inizio seriamente a preoccuparmi.


----------



## Heaven (10 Settembre 2017)

Io odio la difesa a 3, ma mi sembra scontato che debba essere assolutamente il nostro futuro. 
Speriamo di non dover aspettare troppo..


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente ragazzi.. sta Lazio per me potrebbe tranquillamente entrare nella lotta al quarto posto, considenrandomanche le assenze di Nani e Anderson.
> La cosa grave è che non so se siamo superiore.. *quanti punti perderemo prima di trovare una mezza quadra?
> Quante volte la sfangheremo con le piccole con quella sterilità offensiva?*




Il problema è che qui dentro lo sapevamo in tanti.
E se ce ne rendiamo conto noi e non i nostri dirigenti c'è da farsi una serie infinita di domande.
Domande che non mi piacciono.


----------



## King of the North (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma chi critica Montolivo perché cammina in campo, cos'ha da dire su Biglia? Se fino a 31 anni ha giocato alla Lazio un motivo ci sarà....giocatore mediocre.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente ragazzi.. sta Lazio per me potrebbe tranquillamente entrare nella lotta al quarto posto, considenrandomanche le assenze di Nani e Anderson.
> La cosa grave è che non so se siamo superiore.. quanti punti perderemo prima di trovare una mezza quadra?
> Quante volte la sfangheremo con le piccole con quella sterilità offensiva?



Io è da Agosto che dico che ce la giochiamo con Lazio e Inter per il quarto posto..


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2017)

La partita l'avevamo cominciata bene ma quando hai uno che inciampa sul pallone invece di segnare poi finisce così. Borini non deve più giocare nemmeno nelle partitelle a Milanello. Mai visto un esterno più scarso e inutile di lui, Niang valeva 100 Borini e ho detto tutto.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Settembre 2017)

Ci aspetta una settimana di perculamenti sacrosanti...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Settembre 2017)

La colpa è del maledetto METEO. 

Doveva allegare tutta Roma.... Tutta.
Anzi bastava solo lo stadio olimpico


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Partita sbagliata 2 volte dall'allenatore. Formazione sbagliata. Poi togli cutrone e lasci dentro Montolivo,togli Suso sotto di 3 gol e metti jack. Da esonero immediato.



Cioè sul serio. Chiaro che ormai per lui la partita era già persa, quando uno con le palle deve comunque crederci fino alla fine. Butta dentro Silva e rischia dio mio.

Basta anche un gol di culo e col 4-2 la squadra avrebbe spinto fino alla fine provandoci almeno.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> il problema non e neanche il risultato...la squadra non ha gioco...niente..di niente...



La squadra sembra non avere un allenatore: è inconcepibile non fare nessun cambio e ritornare nella ripresa per poi prendere altri due gol in 5 minuti, non esiste proprio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Settembre 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ci aspetta una settimana di perculamenti sacrosanti...



E non sai quanti......


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Il problema è che qui dentro lo sapevamo in tanti.
> E se ce ne rendiamo conto noi e non i nostri dirigenti c'è da farsi una serie infinita di domande.
> Domande che non mi piacciono.



Shhhhh. Non si possono toccare Fassone e Mirabelli.


----------



## Djici (10 Settembre 2017)

Male male male.
Non riesco a dire altro.
Non posso fare nessun commento tecnico-tattico.

Giochiamo male male male.
E con le caratteristiche dei giocatori che abbiamo in rosa non e nemmeno una sorpresa... ma va bene, lasciamo stare.

L'anno scorso almeno ci mettevano una bella grinta. Lottavano e pure quando si perdeva vedevi che potevano reagire.
Questa volta il nulla cosmico pure per la grinta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Pazzesco. Montella con le gare contro Cagliari e Lazio ce l'ha gia fatta di distruggere tutto il entusiasmo creato dalla nuova dirigenza. 

Mi ho gia rotto le palle come tutte le ultime stagioni.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ma chi critica Montolivo perché cammina in campo, cos'ha da dire su Biglia? Se fino a 31 anni ha giocato alla Lazio un motivo ci sarà....giocatore mediocre.


nettamente il peggiore in campo Biglia (anche peggio di Montolivo), ma ripeto oggi si deve parlare poco dei singoli


----------



## Anguus (10 Settembre 2017)

Attualmente questo Milan con Montella allenatore è dietro Juve, Napoli, Lazio, Inter, Roma.


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

Unica sufficienza, per quanto possa contare, Biglia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Settembre 2017)

E ora scambiamo Bonaventura e Calhanoglu, vediamo se qualcuno può fare l'ala destra. 

PIETÀ

Questo sarebbe scarso pure a PES


----------



## Mr. Canà (10 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Io è da Agosto che dico che ce la giochiamo con Lazio e Inter per il quarto posto..



Per me semmai con Lazio e Roma, l'Inter ahimè la vedo più come terza forza dietro Juventus e Napoli.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Quasi il quinto.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Kalinic chi l'ha visto?


----------



## Edric (10 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Shhhhh. Non si possono toccare Fassone e Mirabelli.



Vedo che comunque tu non perdi mai occasione per provarci comunque a insinuare stupidaggini Guglielmo. Complimenti vivissimi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

ahahaha ma quanto e ignorante Parolo? Che fallo inutile


----------



## vitrich86 (10 Settembre 2017)

sono distrutto ragazzi non so cosa pensare dopo questo scempio.


----------



## King of the North (10 Settembre 2017)

Abbiamo fatto 11 acquisti, ci sta non beccarli tutti ma Rodriguez è Biglia proprio non me lo spiego, il secondo soprattutto. Il top player andava preso li, in quel ruolo....un grande regista. Non so quanto di voi lo incensavano......va più lento di Montolivo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kalinic chi l'ha visto?



Vabbè Kalinic sul 4 a 0 non ti può fare i miracoli..


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kalinic chi l'ha visto?



Federica sciarelli


----------



## Zenos (10 Settembre 2017)

"È un Inzaghi infuriato"... ritolini invece se la ride


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

Beh, qui ci poteva stare il rigore. Comunque non ci cambia mica la vita


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Settembre 2017)

Bonucci riesce nell'impresa a stare antipatico a tutti.


----------



## ARKANA (10 Settembre 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per me semmai con Lazio e Roma, l'Inter ahimè la vedo più come terza forza dietro Juventus e Napoli.



Questo perche a differenza nostra loro in panchina hanno un allenatore


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Sti lazziesi non hanno manco faticato per batterci abbiamo fatto tutto noi 

Montella voto 0: mediocre, mediocre, mediocre


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kalinic chi l'ha visto?



"profonditàààààà" "sportellatteeee" " Salire la squadraaaa"

Ormai, io, manco ci speravo. Di giocatori cosi negli ultimi anni ne abbiamo avuti a bizzeffe..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Settembre 2017)

Che schifo


----------



## simone316 (10 Settembre 2017)

Hakan ala destra alé


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2017)

O esonerano Montella, o prossimo anno ci sara il ridimensionamento totale.


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Vabbè Kalinic sul 4 a 0 non ti può fare i miracoli..



ecco succede essatamente cosa mi aspetavo io , tutti a criticare giocatori che li fa entrare Montella nel 55 a 4-0.....


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

Donnarumma 5.5
Calabria 4
Bonucci 4.5
Musacchio 5
Rodriguez 5
Kessie 4.5
Biglia 4
Montolivo 4.5
Suso 5
Cutrone 5
Borini 4.5

Kalinic 5.5
Calhanoglu 5.5
Bonaventura sv

Montella 4


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Kalinic chi l'ha visto?



Alla Fiorentina mezzo campionato lo giovava sempre cosi'. E' stato il suo acquisto ad agosto il momento in cui ho capito che il mio entusiasmo doveva lasciare spazio a una forte cautela.


----------



## King of the North (10 Settembre 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Unica sufficienza, per quanto possa contare, Biglia



Il veramente mi chiedo che partita hai visto. Biglia ha giocato camminando, nessun lancio veramente interessante, nessuna verticalizzazione, nessuna intuizione. Solo passaggi scontati e ha pure perso diversi palloni. Poca voglia, poca qualità, zero dinamismo. Montolivo ha giocato male ma comunque meglio di lui.


----------



## Ecthelion (10 Settembre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> O esonerano Montella, o prossimo anno ci sara il ridimensionamento totale.



Vero. Purtroppo siamo già ad un bivio dalle conseguenze prevedibili.


----------



## Djici (10 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Vabbè Kalinic sul 4 a 0 non ti può fare i miracoli..



Vero, ma ho anche letto di un Cutrone che non teneva mezza palla quando a dire la verita NON HA RICEVUTO MEZZA PALLA... poi come la doveva tenere ancora non capisco


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Settembre 2017)

Un'altra prestazione così (anche come quella col Cagliari) è DEVE ESSERE ESONERATO IMMEDIATAMENTE


----------



## ARKANA (10 Settembre 2017)

Bonucci che fa il buffone prendedosela con immobile lol


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Mi sono beccato insulti quando dicevo che era meglio rinforzare il reparto offensivo, che preferivo un attacco più forte di questo e magari un difensore in meno. Come sempre la verità è che una difesa forte nasce da una fase difensiva rocciosa. Non è solo il singolo elemento che sposta gli equilibri difensivi. Dirò di più: un Bonucci in meno e un bomber di razza in più e forse oggi non sarebbe finita così.


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Il veramente mi chiedo che partita hai visto. Biglia ha giocato camminando, nessun lancio veramente interessante, nessuna verticalizzazione, nessuna intuizione. Solo passaggi scontati e ha pure perso diversi palloni. Poca voglia, poca qualità, zero dinamismo. Montolivo ha giocato male ma comunque meglio di lui.



Io mi chiedo che partita abbia visto tu, invece.


----------



## krull (10 Settembre 2017)

Poche balle. Rosa costruita malissimo davanti e gestita malissimo da uno dei peggiori allenatori che ricordo. Incredibile la miopia della società nel capire queste 2 cose.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Settembre 2017)

C'è poi una costante nel Milan degli ultimi anni. Oltre all'aura di malinconia e impotenza, di poca personalità e di "va bene tutto": la preparazione atletica, un dettaglio da niente. Siamo cotti a settembre, dicembre, febbraio, aprile e giugno. Sempre! È inaccettabile. Non so se guarderò altre partite, a meno di un esonero e di in allenatore degno di tal nome. E avrei ancora dubbi su alcuni acquisti fatti. In effetti la società ha cambiato tutto, meno che l'allenatore scelto da una gestione precedente e disastrosa: strano.


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> "profonditàààààà" "sportellatteeee" " Salire la squadraaaa"
> 
> Ormai, io, manco ci speravo. Di giocatori cosi negli ultimi anni ne abbiamo avuti a bizzeffe..




I "funzionali" mi hanno fratturato i maroni.
Era da andare in ginocchio da Raiola a chiedere Ibra.


----------



## simone316 (10 Settembre 2017)

Quando sbaglio e di parecchio la formazione iniziale, e non cambi nessuno sul 2-0 e non metti due punte sul 4-1 c'è poco da criticare i singoli (Montolivo e Borini cmq peggiori sin dall'inizio).


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Settembre 2017)

L'andamento della partita giustifica l'esonero.

1) Sbagliata la formazione iniziale: Calabria, Montolivo, Borini, Cutrone. E 4 su 11 sono una enormità.
2) Nessun cambio all'intervallo nonostante il 2-0.
3) Nessun correttivo durante la partita.

Quanto ai giocatori, vadano a nascondersi: il 10 settembre.

Più in generale, o cambiamo modo di giocare o è nera, ma nera nerissima.

Una partita del genere non è ammissibile dopo 200 e rotti milioni. Tra parentesi, spesi per una squadra incompleta.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Che scempio oggi. Da un lato però sono contento, magari Montella capirà finalmente che non abbiamo gli interpreti per il 4-3-3 , che Borini non può vedere il campo e che Cutrone deve giocare con la primavera.

Ecco proprio di Cutrone voglio parlare. Dove sono tutti quelli che pretendevano di andare a giocare a Roma con una squadra come la Lazio con un ragazzino di 19 anni, esordiente nei professionisti, che non eccelle in nulla se non in un ottimo posizionamento. 

Contro una difesa seria e non una mezza squadra dell'est abbiamo subito visto quanto capace è di difendere una palla o di servire i compagni.


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Settembre 2017)

0 gioco.
Se non si migliora sarà un anno avaro di emozioni


----------



## pablog1585 (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma la gente che da sentenze dopo 3 partite, con un campo gente che non parla la stessa lingua o non ha mai messo piede in campo in serie A o ha poco più di 20anni?...


----------



## Love (10 Settembre 2017)

partita persa grazie a montella...nella formazione iniziale e nel non cambiare subito ad inizio ripresa...andavano fatti subito i cambi...che li fai a fare sul 4-0


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Vedo che comunque tu non perdi mai occasione per provarci comunque a insinuare stupidaggini Guglielmo. Complimenti vivissimi.



Ma finiscila. Montella viene massacrato da 40 pagine, ed è giusto sia così. Ma la squadra è monca, e la colpa qui non è di Montella.


----------



## R41D3N (10 Settembre 2017)

Con questo atteggiamento non si fa un punto. Torno a vedere l'nba che è meglio...


----------



## Dany20 (10 Settembre 2017)

200mln per vedere sto scempio. Incredibile.


----------



## The P (10 Settembre 2017)

non mi aspettavo un passivo del genere, ma mi aspettavo la sconfitta.

Il Milan ancora non è una squadra, non ha un modulo, non ha un gioco, non ha una formazione tipo.

Male Montella, ma Fassone e Mirabelli hanno lasciato la squadra un pò in sospeso eh... non che non gli sia grato, però è un'osservazione che mi sento di fare perché è cristallina.


----------



## Smarx10 (10 Settembre 2017)

Sconfitta che fa malissimo. Partita preparata in modo pessimo e cannata ancor di più nei cambi. Sei sotto sul 4-1 e giochi con Suso e Calhanoglu: non ti viene in mente di riempire quell'area con un altro attaccante? Abbiamo fatto un possesso palla estenuante sulla trequarti loro senza avere mai l'area piena, con cross che continuavano ad andare a vuoto. Metti sto Andrè Silva con Kalinic, perchè tanto mettere Jack per Suso non cambia nulla. Il passaggio ad un modulo a due punte per questa squadra mi sembra obbligatorio più che un'opzione. Abbiamo due esterni che non si buttano dentro e continuare col 4-3-3 è un suicidio. Via di 3-4-1-2 con Suso/Calha/Jack dietro le punte. Unica nota positiva: meglio la mazzata subito che fra due mesi. Ci si rende subito conto di dove sono i problemi e si lavora da subito per sistemarli.


----------



## Rossonero97 (10 Settembre 2017)

Analizziamo dettagliatamente la cosa ma dopo questo mercato credo si sia visto che questa squadra deve giocare con un trequartista e due punte.
Dopo un mercato faraonico non può schierare borini titolare e se ci avete fatto caso nel primo tempo ha cercato di far giocare suso da trequartista improvvisando la cosa.
All'intervallo poi non ha effettuato una sostituzione e ne abbiamo presi altri 2 di gol.
Dico solo una cosa esoneriamolo subito prima che si perdano altri punti importanti.
Per quanto riguarda la società che mirabelli la smetta di vantarsi davanti ai microfoni perché se si va avanti così finisce peggio dell'anno scorso.


----------



## JohnShepard (10 Settembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Poche balle. Rosa costruita malissimo davanti e gestita malissimo da uno dei peggiori allenatori che ricordo. Incredibile la miopia della società nel capire queste 2 cose.



Assolutamente così


----------



## King of the North (10 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> nettamente il peggiore in campo Biglia (anche peggio di Montolivo), ma ripeto oggi si deve parlare poco dei singoli



Certamente. Il peggiore dei nostri è stato Montella, su questo nessun dubbio. Se poi ci mettiamo che il migliore della rosa, Suso, oggi non era in giornata....


----------



## Aron (10 Settembre 2017)

Giornali di domani:_ si salva solo Montolivo_


----------



## Konrad (10 Settembre 2017)

Comunque siamo solo alla terza giornata e nulla è deciso. Da un lato sono contento che limiti di tutti si siano palesati alla prima vera partita dell'anno. 
Speriamo che le correzioni di rotta nel breve e nel medio periodo siano importanti. Che fosse necessario un periodo di "rodaggio" che non può essere lungo solo un mesetto non ci piove...ma il tecnico ha dimostrato oggi di non aver ben chiaro chi allena e quali siano gli obiettivi stagionali.

Ripeto, tempo ce n'è...è il caso di usarlo bene da adesso in poi


----------



## elpacoderoma (10 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Che scempio oggi. Da un lato però sono contento, magari Montella capirà finalmente che non abbiamo gli interpreti per il 4-3-3 , che Borini non può vedere il campo e che Cutrone deve giocare con la primavera.
> 
> Ecco proprio di Cutrone voglio parlare. Dove sono tutti quelli che pretendevano di andare a giocare a Roma con una squadra come la Lazio con un ragazzino di 19 anni, esordiente nei professionisti, che non eccelle in nulla se non in un ottimo posizionamento.
> 
> Contro una difesa seria e non una mezza squadra dell'est abbiamo subito visto quanto capace è di difendere una palla o di servire i compagni.



Tu davvero pensi di poter dare la colpa di una sconfitta 4 a 1 a Cutrone che fa la punta?


----------



## Julian Ross (10 Settembre 2017)

Anche Suso oggi impresentabile eh, il nostro top player a detta di molti.

Dalla prossima cambio di modulo...3-4-1-2. Borini in tribuna, Calabria a Milanello, Montolivo panchinato, Cutrone panchinato per un po'. Spazio al portoghese, Chala e Jack. 

Un'altra figura simile e si silura l'inetto in panchina.


----------



## Edric (10 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma finiscila. Montella viene massacrato da 40 pagine, ed è giusto sia così. Ma la squadra è monca, e la colpa qui non è di Montella.



E' meglio che ti rileggi il tuo precedente messaggio va.


----------



## Federer90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Ragazzi, io vi voglio bene, abbiamo la stessa passione, ho passato bei momenti a leggervi, ma... Sto leggendo cose imbarazzanti. Io sono sbigottito dalla trafila di sentenze che state sparando dopo Una (brutta, molto) sconfitta. Figuriamoci se la società debba mettersi ad ascoltare gente che cambia così drasticamente idea di partita in partita. Ribadisco, ciò che sto leggendo in questo thread è semplicemente imbarazzante. Un conto è l'amarezza, un conto è dire che la squadra è tutta sbagliata e che fa tutto schifo, dopo mesi di entusiasmo sfrenato. Il tutto per la prima (brutta) sconfitta della stagione. Non me ne vogliate, ma lo trovo oltre l'assurdo. Non si può tenere in considerazione l'opinione di gente così volubile. Perdonatemi, buon proseguimento.


----------



## Rossonero97 (10 Settembre 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Certamente. Il peggiore dei nostri è stato Montella, su questo nessun dubbio. Se poi ci mettiamo che il migliore della rosa, Suso, oggi non era in giornata....



Non è così. Montella sta improvvisando suso trequartista dalla sera alla mattina. Infatti se ci fai caso nel primo tempo suso cercava di giocare tra le linee...


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Settembre 2017)

E mi devo pure vedere quel min***to di Costacurta che ridacchia della nostra sconfitta...


----------



## Edric (10 Settembre 2017)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Anche Suso oggi impresentabile eh, il nostro top player a detta di molti.
> 
> Dalla prossima cambio di modulo...3-4-1-2. Borini in tribuna, Calabria a Milanello, Montolivo panchinato, Cutrone panchinato per un po'. Spazio al portoghese, Chala e Jack.
> 
> Un'altra figura simile e si silura l'inetto in panchina.



Ecco questo è già un ragionare più serio


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Settembre 2017)

Avevo il brutto sentore che avessimo speso i soldi malamente, non ho voluto scriverlo per non passare da quello che si lamenta nonostante i 200 e rotti mln spesi. Ad oggi dico che abbiamo preso degli ottimi giocatori singolarmente ma presi a casaccio e senza un'idea precisa. Se prendi Bonucci non puoi giocare con la difesa a 4, perché lo sanno tutti che non sa marcare e che non è veloce come difensore. Se prendi Calhanoglu non puoi metterlo come mezzala. Se prendi Kessie non puoi lasciare che sia lui il solo a coprire (all'atalanta non lo faceva quasi mai). Se prendi Biglia, devi considerare assolutamente un centrocampo con diversi uomini di corsa. 
Insomma, i giocatori presi singolarmente sono bravi, nulla da dire, ma tutt'insieme per me è stato rischioso e forse un errore. E' vero ancora è presto, ma onestamente questa squadra è preoccupante. Forse non ve ne siete accorti, ma non è oggi che si capiva che avremmo perso, ma contro il Cagliari che ci ha dominato a San Siro e l'abbiamo sfangata.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Settembre 2017)

Meglio sta mazzata sui denti che in Europa League, 
Perché che che se ne dica, la vedo più facile vincere l Europa League che arrivare quarti in campionato.

Cmq come disse il buon Emilio fede. 


" che figura di me###


----------



## danjr (10 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Giornali di domani:_ si salva solo Montolivo_


Fossero i giornali il problema


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Settembre 2017)

Se non si portano a casa 6 punti tra udinese e Spal in casa pretendo l'esonero


----------



## Rossonero97 (10 Settembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Avevo il brutto sentore che avessimo speso i soldi malamente, non ho voluto scriverlo per non passare da quello che si lamenta nonostante i 200 e rotti mln spesi. Ad oggi dico che abbiamo preso degli ottimi giocatori singolarmente ma presi a casaccio e senza un'idea precisa. Se prendi Bonucci non puoi giocare con la difesa a 4, perché lo sanno tutti che non sa marcare e che non è veloce come difensore. Se prendi Calhanoglu non puoi metterlo come mezzala. Se prendi Kessie non puoi lasciare che sia lui il solo a coprire (all'atalanta non lo faceva quasi mai). Se prendi Biglia, devi considerare assolutamente un centrocampo con diversi uomini di corsa.
> Insomma, i giocatori presi singolarmente sono bravi, nulla da dire, ma tutt'insieme per me è stato rischioso e forse un errore. E' vero ancora è presto, ma onestamente questa squadra è preoccupante. Forse non ve ne siete accorti, ma non è oggi che si capiva che avremmo perso, ma contro il Cagliari che ci ha dominato a San Siro e l'abbiamo sfangata.



Sintesi perfetta, aggiungo se spendi 250 mln non può essere montella l'allenatore.


----------



## Il Genio (10 Settembre 2017)

.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Settembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Tu davvero pensi di poter dare la colpa di una sconfitta 4 a 1 a Cutrone che fa la punta?



no, penso di dare la colpa all'allenatore che lo fa giocare e chi voleva lo facesse giocare. Ci siamo presentati a Roma con una squadra che lo scorso anno ci è arrivata avanti con un trio Borini-Cutrone-Suso e sulla fascia di Borini, Montolivo come mezzala. 

E cmq ragazzi Cutrone è imbarazzante tecnicamente, sparirà dai radar come un Paloschi a caso. Forse non vi ricordate gli elogi a Paloschi durante le sue prime uscite. Senza un minimo di tecnica e fisico in questa Serie A non ci vai avanti.

Ho paura che anche Inzaghi il vero, nel calcio moderno farebbe fatica ad esprimersi ai suoi livelli.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Settembre 2017)

Federer90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, io vi voglio bene, abbiamo la stessa passione, ho passato bei momenti a leggervi, ma... Sto leggendo cose imbarazzanti. Io sono sbigottito dalla trafila di sentenze che state sparando dopo Una (brutta, molto) sconfitta. Figuriamoci se la società debba mettersi ad ascoltare gente che cambia così drasticamente idea di partita in partita. Ribadisco, ciò che sto leggendo in questo thread è semplicemente imbarazzante. Un conto è l'amarezza, un conto è dire che la squadra è tutta sbagliata e che fa tutto schifo, dopo mesi di entusiasmo sfrenato. Il tutto per la prima (brutta) sconfitta della stagione. Non me ne vogliate, ma lo trovo oltre l'assurdo. Non si può tenere in considerazione l'opinione di gente così volubile. Perdonatemi, buon proseguimento.



Qua purtroppo sono oramai sette anni che noi siamo al limite.... Un altra Annata così, dopo i buoni presupposti, io non la reggo.


----------



## LukeLike (10 Settembre 2017)

Esoneriamo Montella. Ma poi chi ci mettiamo? Ciccio Graziani?


----------



## Rossonero97 (10 Settembre 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Se non si portano a casa 6 punti tra udinese e Spal in casa pretendo l'esonero



Esoneriamolo stasera. Questa pippa di Montella non ha capito che il milan di oggi deve giocare con un trequartista e due punte


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ma vai a ******



fa male la verità è???...va bè che magari a molti piace avere un Milan del genere se no di che si parla??


----------



## Il Genio (10 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma finiscila. Montella viene massacrato da 40 pagine, ed è giusto sia così. Ma la squadra è monca, e la colpa qui non è di Montella.



Fai ridere


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Settembre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Esoneriamo Montella. Ma poi chi ci mettiamo? Ciccio Graziani?



Qualunque allenatore che dia uno schema sensato


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2017)

Perdere 4-1 contro la Lazio e' inaccettabile. 

Detto questo i ragazzi non erano fenomeni prima ma non sono nemmeno scarsi ora. Serve equilibrio nei giudizi.
Spero ora che questa sconfitta umiliante serva a svegliare la squadra e soprattutto il mister. Forza Milan!


----------



## Edric (10 Settembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Avevo il brutto sentore che avessimo speso i soldi malamente, non ho voluto scriverlo per non passare da quello che si lamenta nonostante i 200 e rotti mln spesi. Ad oggi dico che abbiamo preso degli ottimi giocatori singolarmente ma presi a casaccio e senza un'idea precisa. Se prendi Bonucci non puoi giocare con la difesa a 4, perché lo sanno tutti che non sa marcare e che non è veloce come difensore. Se prendi Calhanoglu non puoi metterlo come mezzala. Se prendi Kessie non puoi lasciare che sia lui il solo a coprire (all'atalanta non lo faceva quasi mai). Se prendi Biglia, devi considerare assolutamente un centrocampo con diversi uomini di corsa.
> Insomma, i giocatori presi singolarmente sono bravi, nulla da dire, ma tutt'insieme per me è stato rischioso e forse un errore. E' vero ancora è presto, ma onestamente questa squadra è preoccupante. Forse non ve ne siete accorti, ma non è oggi che si capiva che avremmo perso, ma contro il Cagliari che ci ha dominato a San Siro e l'abbiamo sfangata.



Si ma NON confondiamoci, se i giocatori non vengono sfruttati dove rendono al meglio (come dici qua sopra) la RESPONSABILITA' non può che ricadere su UNA persona : l'ALLENATORE.

Mica viene pagato per trollare nelle interviste d'altro canto no ?


----------



## Julian Ross (10 Settembre 2017)

Si sono evidenziati anche tutte le conseguenze dell'immobilismo di agosto: nessun esterno sinistro degno e nessuna vera mezz'ala sx eventualmente da alternare con qualità a Jack.

Squadra con lacune evidenti.

Non puoi giocare a Roma con Calabria, Montolivo, Borini e Cutrone (troppo, troppo pompato inutilmente; Silva ha tutt'altro talento).


----------



## Rossonero97 (10 Settembre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Esoneriamo Montella. Ma poi chi ci mettiamo? Ciccio Graziani?



Guidolin. Sottovalutato da molti ma un grande allenatore.


----------



## Alfabri (10 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Sconfitta che fa malissimo. Partita preparata in modo pessimo e cannata ancor di più nei cambi. Sei sotto sul 4-1 e giochi con Suso e Calhanoglu: non ti viene in mente di riempire quell'area con un altro attaccante? Abbiamo fatto un possesso palla estenuante sulla trequarti loro senza avere mai l'area piena, con cross che continuavano ad andare a vuoto. Metti sto Andrè Silva con Kalinic, perchè tanto mettere Jack per Suso non cambia nulla. Il passaggio ad un modulo a due punte per questa squadra mi sembra obbligatorio più che un'opzione. Abbiamo due esterni che non si buttano dentro e continuare col 4-3-3 è un suicidio. Via di 3-4-1-2 con Suso/Calha/Jack dietro le punte. Unica nota positiva: meglio la mazzata subito che fra due mesi. Ci si rende subito conto di dove sono i problemi e si lavora da subito per sistemarli.



Aggiungo che Inzaghi aveva capito benissimo come avremmo (non) impostato la partita e si è preparato con baricentro basso e una squadra cortissima.
La capacità di Luiz Alberto e Savic di giocare verticale e la qualità nello sfruttare gli spazi di Immobile hanno segnato il passo.
Impossibile poi non rimarcare gli errori individuali (fallo da rigore di Kessiè, Calabria fuori posizione sul 2-0...), però Inzaghi se l'è portato a spasso a Montella oggi.
Non resta che aggiungere come sia impossibile rientrare dagli spogliatoi dopo un primo tempo simile e lasciare praterie a questo genere di giocatori: vuol dire averci capito veramente poco di quello che stava succedendo.


----------



## ultràinside (10 Settembre 2017)

Montella poteva mettere in campo una formazione migliore, non c è dubbio...
Poi però , quando si va in campo, vorrei vedere giocatori che giocano con le palle,questo mi fa ancora più rabbia, c è modo e modo di perdere.
Siamo agli inizi, ma bisogna iniziare a fare subito discorsi sia sul modulo che sull interpertrare bene le partite... 4 gol in 10 minuti, non è ammissibile !


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

_*#ColpaDiAllegri*_


----------



## ignaxio (10 Settembre 2017)

Non per cercare alibi, ma questa Lazio ha battuto anche la Juve.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Settembre 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Si ma NON confondiamoci, se i giocatori non vengono sfruttati dove rendono al meglio (come dici qua sopra) la RESPONSABILITA' non può che ricadere su UNA persona : l'ALLENATORE.
> 
> Mica viene pagato per trollare nelle interviste d'altro canto no ?



No mi dispiace, la colpa la do alla società. Perché Kessie Biglia e Calhanoglu non è un centrocampo che può fare bene. Per le caratteristiche dei giocatori. Kessie non è il classico incontrista, io non so che partite vi siete visti, ma lui è un giocatore box to box, ma che non eccelle in niente. Ha margini di crescita, può diventare forte forte, ma non possiamo pensare che possa fare il gattuso, perché altrimenti la prova di oggi non sarà un eccezione(mica tanto, già è la 3 partita che canna). Biglia è un giocatore lentissimo, tecnico ma lentissimo. Perde palle sanguinose, e spesso cerca la giocata semplice. Calhanoglu può fare la mezzala in Germania ma qui in Italia verrà arato sistematicamente. Insomma campagna acquisti buona per la qualità dei singoli giocatori ma non per il concetto di squadra con logica. Mio parere ovviamente.


----------



## fra29 (10 Settembre 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> Sto 433 ad ogni costo mi ha rotto le balle. Io l'anno scorso ero contento di Montella per quello che aveva fatto ora inizio seriamente a preoccuparmi.



Semplicemente perché è un mister adeguato per quel livello.
Ora che l'asticella va alzata penso non sia più l'uomo giusto,
Spero non ci costi la CL ma inizio a temerlo..


----------



## Rossonero97 (10 Settembre 2017)

Montella poi dirà che ci vuole tempo...
Ma se la squadra di fatto è stata completata a metà luglio.. Sono 2 mesi e giochiamo peggio del Chievo Verona di turno. Esonero subito.


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Settembre 2017)

come qualcono ha gia detto prima : l`allenatore fa il 70-80% della squadra,basta guardare l`Inter con la squadra di pippe che ha...


----------



## Alfabri (10 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> come qualcono ha gia detto prima : l`allenatore fa il 70-80% della squadra,basta guardare l`Inter con la squadra di pippe che ha...



L'inter oggi ha giocato malissimo (soprattutto perchè la Spal ha fatto una gran partita).
Non spariamo sentenze a caso.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2017)

Donnarumma 6
Calabria 2 non ha le basi nemmeno per giocare con gli amici, che vergogna 
Bonucci 4 si desse una svegliata, sempre il peggiore in queste partite di campionato
Musacchio 5
Rodriguez 5
Biglia 6
Montolivo 4
Kessie 0 la peggior partita individuale mai vista in vita mia
Suso 4
Cutrone 4
Borini 4

Calhanoglu 6
Kalinic 6
Bonaventura 5


----------



## Aron (10 Settembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Avevo il brutto sentore che avessimo speso i soldi malamente, non ho voluto scriverlo per non passare da quello che si lamenta nonostante i 200 e rotti mln spesi. Ad oggi dico che abbiamo preso degli ottimi giocatori singolarmente ma presi a casaccio e senza un'idea precisa. Se prendi Bonucci non puoi giocare con la difesa a 4, perché lo sanno tutti che non sa marcare e che non è veloce come difensore. Se prendi Calhanoglu non puoi metterlo come mezzala. Se prendi Kessie non puoi lasciare che sia lui il solo a coprire (all'atalanta non lo faceva quasi mai). Se prendi Biglia, devi considerare assolutamente un centrocampo con diversi uomini di corsa.
> Insomma, i giocatori presi singolarmente sono bravi, nulla da dire, ma tutt'insieme per me è stato rischioso e forse un errore. E' vero ancora è presto, ma onestamente questa squadra è preoccupante. Forse non ve ne siete accorti, ma non è oggi che si capiva che avremmo perso, ma contro il Cagliari che ci ha dominato a San Siro e l'abbiamo sfangata.



Il problema non è in difesa per me, ma in avanti. 
Non abbiamo doppioni che ti permettano di identificare un modulo preciso e assoluto con cui anche se cambi i giocatori si mantengano le meccaniche.

Giochi col trequartista? Ok, c'è Calhanoglu e ti permetti il lusso di relegare Bonaventura in panchina. Ma hai una seconda punta di ruolo? No, a eccezione di Borini (_brrrrr _). Quindi la seconda punta la fa Suso oppure si prova Andrè Silva (tutto sommato abbiamo visto di peggio, vedi Luiz Adriano e Bacca insieme). 

Giochi col tridente? Ok, piazzi Suso a destra, ma a sinistra? Borini è improponibile e Bonaventura non è un vero esterno d'attacco. 


Non so se Montella ha l'abilità per trovare la quadra, non l'ho mai visto così confuso come oggi.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Fai ridere



Gli unici a fare ridere sono stati i nostri oggi purtroppo. Stai calmo


----------



## Otto (10 Settembre 2017)

Pagelle:
Donnarumma 6 Fa il possibile
Calabria 4 Non ci siamo. Timido e limitato, a questi livelli ci vuole altro
Bonucci 5 Completamente impotente senza un centrocampo che lavora. Gioca bene i primi 20", poi affonda con la squadra.
Musacchio 5 Idem come sopra
Rodriguez 5 Ogni tanto ci prova, ma a chi dovrebbe fargli gli assist?
Kessie 3 Svogliato, ogni tanto si sveglia e sbaglia lo sbagliabile. I più ottimisti potrebbero dire che almeno c'ha provato, secondo me pensava ad altro. Spero non si senta già arrivato.
Biglia 4,5 Inconcludente. Ma è ovvio: se tutti stanno fermi a che serve avere un regista?
Montolivo 4 Lasciamo perdere
Suso 3 Giocatore dotato di una mossa una, finché ha il passo giusto gli va bene, ma oggi era palesemente fuori condizione (perchè?) e diventa preda facile.
Cutrone S.V. Non mi va di giudicare. Se un ragazzino fa gol, non significa che sia di colpo diventato un giocatore affermato. In una partita difficile, con una squadra in queste condizioni (e l'allenatore lo sa meglio di tutti in che condizioni è la squadra) è meglio far giocare chi è un pò più esperto.
Borini 3 La motivazione "ok, è scarso, ma è il più in forma" non regge. Scarso o non scarso non si va in campo così.
Bonaventura, Kalinic, Calhanoglu Ci provano, ma non si chiude la stalla quando i buoi sono già scappati.
Montella 2 


Dunque: 
Speravo che quella col Cagliari fosse un caso isolato. Non credo sia un problema di come sono stati spesi i 200 milioni e non è un problema di modulo. 
La condizione atletica è pessima. La squadra gioca larghissima, un qualsiasi modulo interpretato così non renderebbe mai e poi mai. I giocatori sono svogliati. Inutile prendersela col nostro capo espiatorio preferito, cioè Montolivo, se la palla non gira: non può girare se i giocatori stanno fermi e nascosti dietro gli avversari. Non c'è un gioco, non si può pretendere che Suso risolva ogni volta la partita.
I cambi e eventuali (e auspicabili in futuro) modifiche tattiche andrebbero fatte almeno quando la barca inizia ad imbarcare acqua, non quando è già affondata. Montella oggi pareva totalmente incapace di fare qualcosa.

Ad oggi credo che Montella ed il suo staff abbiano lavorato molto molto male. E sono generoso.


----------



## Edric (10 Settembre 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Montella poteva mettere in campo una formazione migliore, non c è dubbio...
> Poi però , quando si va in campo, vorrei vedere giocatori che giocano con le palle,questo mi fa ancora più rabbia, c è modo e modo di perdere.
> Siamo agli inizi, ma bisogna iniziare a fare subito discorsi sia sul modulo che sull interpertrare bene le partite... 4 gol in 10 minuti, non è ammissibile !




Guarda la psicologia di una squadra è una brutta bestia. Per me il terzo e quarto gol erano "telefonatissimi" e ampiamente preventivabili una volta che commetti l'errore MADORNALE di non cambiare nulla all'intervallo.

Non cambiare nulla era l'unico modo per PEGGIORARE la situazione psicologica della squadra (dopo aver già compromesso quella tecnica con le sciagurate scelte iniziali e l'ostinazione sulla "coperta di linus" 4-3-3) perché, così facendo, comunichi impotenza alla squadra che, tendenzialmente, si adegua alla tua idea (in quanto, si suppone, l'allenatore resta sempre la guida morale della squadra).

Qualunque,e ribadisco QUALUNQUE, sostituzione effettuata durante l'intervallo avrebbe MIGLIORATO la situazione perché, al contrario, avrebbe trasmesso un messaggio ben differente alla squadra che, con ampia probabilità, sarebbe rientrata in campo ben più concentrata e, con altrettanta probabilità, non avremmo preso il terzo e quarto gol che hanno chiuso la pratica.

Cambiare sul 4-0 è come chiudere la stalla dopo che i buoi sono scappati, su questo non ci piove minimamente.


----------



## simone316 (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma Bonucci (altra partita pessima) che minchia aveva da discutere con Immobile??


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Avevo il brutto sentore che avessimo speso i soldi malamente, non ho voluto scriverlo per non passare da quello che si lamenta nonostante i 200 e rotti mln spesi. Ad oggi dico che abbiamo preso degli ottimi giocatori singolarmente ma presi a casaccio e senza un'idea precisa. Se prendi Bonucci non puoi giocare con la difesa a 4, perché lo sanno tutti che non sa marcare e che non è veloce come difensore. Se prendi Calhanoglu non puoi metterlo come mezzala. Se prendi Kessie non puoi lasciare che sia lui il solo a coprire (all'atalanta non lo faceva quasi mai). Se prendi Biglia, devi considerare assolutamente un centrocampo con diversi uomini di corsa.
> Insomma, i giocatori presi singolarmente sono bravi, nulla da dire, ma tutt'insieme per me è stato rischioso e forse un errore. E' vero ancora è presto, ma onestamente questa squadra è preoccupante. Forse non ve ne siete accorti, ma non è oggi che si capiva che avremmo perso, ma contro il Cagliari che ci ha dominato a San Siro e l'abbiamo sfangata.



Vero, ma e' stato Montella ha richiedere questi profili di giocatore. E' da giugno che Fassone e Mirabelli dicono che gli acquisti avvenivano seguendo le richieste del mister per cercare di costruire una squadra come voleva Montella.


----------



## fra29 (10 Settembre 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> 200mln per vedere sto scempio. Incredibile.



E beccarci mezz'ora di "ma che siete venuti a faaa?!".
Che tramvata..


----------



## Rossonero97 (10 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il problema non è in difesa per me, ma in avanti.
> Non abbiamo doppioni che ti permettano di identificare un modulo preciso e assoluto con cui anche se cambi i giocatori si mantengano le meccaniche.
> 
> Giochi col trequartista? Ok, c'è Calhanoglu e ti permetti il lusso di relegare Bonaventura in panchina. Ma hai una seconda punta di ruolo? No, a eccezione di Borini (_brrrrr _). Quindi la seconda punta la fa Suso oppure si prova Andrè Silva (tutto sommato abbiamo visto di peggio, vedi Luiz Adriano e Bacca insieme).
> ...


Probabilmente il mercato non è stato il massimo in tal senso ma si doveva giocare così:
Donnarumma 
Musacchio bonucci calabria rodriguez 
Kessiè biglia Bonaventura 
Suso oppure cahlanoglu 
André silva kalinic


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6
> Calabria 2 non ha le basi nemmeno per giocare con gli amici, che vergogna
> Bonucci 4 si desse una svegliata, sempre il peggiore in queste partite di campionato
> Musacchio 5
> ...


Dimenticavo..

Montella 0

Allenatore (se così si può definire) sopravvalutato. Incompetente. Come detto, 200 mln con lui saranno sprecati, la colpa andrà ai giocatori visto che Fassone e Mirabelli hanno i paraocchi con Montella


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (10 Settembre 2017)

Andiamo...

Dopo la partita con il Cagliari era evidente che non era possibile affrontare altre gare così... Ed invece il mollusco non ha cambiato nulla di nulla...

Alla prima partita seria ci hanno asfaltati...e pure di tanto...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2017)

Montella ride alle battute sceme della D'Amico !


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il problema non è in difesa per me, ma in avanti.
> Non abbiamo doppioni che ti permettano di identificare un modulo preciso e assoluto con cui anche se cambi i giocatori si mantengano le meccaniche.
> 
> Giochi col trequartista? Ok, c'è Calhanoglu e ti permetti il lusso di relegare Bonaventura in panchina. Ma hai una seconda punta di ruolo? No, a eccezione di Borini (_brrrrr _). Quindi la seconda punta la fa Suso oppure si prova Andrè Silva (tutto sommato abbiamo visto di peggio, vedi Luiz Adriano e Bacca insieme).
> ...



Ehm appunto se scrivi così confermi ciò che dico, ovvero mercato fatto un pò a caso, prendendo giocatori buoni ma con poca logica nel complesso.
Tra l'altro io non critico la difesa, solo il modulo, io critico il centrocampo! E' quello il nostro problema oltre l'attacco.
Rendiamoci conto di cosa scriviamo dopo 230 mln spesi.


----------



## fra29 (10 Settembre 2017)

Stavo riguardando le azioni.
Poi si dice che non contano i singoli. Dopo 10 min sponda casuale di Cutrone e Borini in girata da poco fuori area piccola tira una mozzarella. Venti minuti dopo Immobile la chiude con una giocata più difficile.
Tiriamo poco e abbiamo attaccanti medio scarsi.
La vedo male,.


----------



## simone316 (10 Settembre 2017)

"sono giocatori che si sono allenati 3-4 volte insieme" Montella ora su sky...


----------



## Pit96 (10 Settembre 2017)

Era la prima partita contro una squadra di un certo livello e abbiamo fatto malissimo. Prestazione e risultato pessimo. La squadra è da riorganizzare completamente. Se poi ci mettiamo che non solo la squadra non gira, ma che anche i singoli hanno fatto schifo... Suso irriconoscibile, Kessie è la seconda partita che sbaglia (ed è già il secondo gol che regala agli avversari), Bonucci non sembra lui. Biglia non ha fatto vedere quel salto che ci auguravamo. Oggi mi è sembrato di vedere il peggior Milan dell'anno scorso. 
È vero, abbiamo giocatori tutti nuovi, ma dovremmo essere la squadra più in forma dato che ci siamo preparati per i playoff di EL. 
Spero sia stata solo una partitaccia, ma dopo la prestazione col Cagliari inizio a preoccuparmi seriamente


----------



## Alfabri (10 Settembre 2017)

simone316 ha scritto:


> "sono giocatori che si sono allenati 3-4 volte insieme" Montella ora su sky...



Ok, ora esonero lo dico anch'io.
Da *Luglio* ha la squadra completa. Inaccettabile.
Ci sono rose completate al 30 Agosto, secondo la sua logica per 2 mesi si deve giocare male?!?


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Settembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Stavo riguardando le azioni.
> Poi si dice che non contano i singoli. Dopo 10 min sponda casuale di Cutrone e Borini in girata da poco fuori area piccola tira una mozzarella. Venti minuti dopo Immobile la chiude con una giocata più difficile.
> Tiriamo poco e abbiamo attaccanti medio scarsi.
> La vedo male,.



Borini guadagna 2,5 milioni di Euro, più di Immobile. Che affarone! #mirabilia


----------



## elpacoderoma (10 Settembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Formazione scontatissima di Montella:
> 
> Donna
> Conti Bonu Musa RR
> ...



Già da Agosto si capiva come avrebbe sbagliato tutte le scelte.

Montella allenatore scontato è sopravvalutato vattene.


----------



## Otto (10 Settembre 2017)

Per quanto mi girino i cocomeri, credo che prendersela con Mirabelli e Fassone sia ingiusto e pure sbagliato.
Il loro lavoro lo hanno fatto alla grandissima. Di più non si poteva chiedere e mi meraviglio di chi pretende addirittura dell'altro.
Le mancanze viste oggi non sono da attribuire a loro.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Settembre 2017)

Otto ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi girino i cocomeri, credo che prendersela con Mirabelli e Fassone sia ingiusto e pure sbagliato.
> Il loro lavoro lo hanno fatto alla grandissima. Di più non si poteva chiedere e mi meraviglio di chi pretende addirittura dell'altro.
> Le mancanze viste oggi non sono da attribuire a loro.




Opinione diversa. A fine anno tireremo le somme e vedremo. Io mi auguro che Montella trovi la quadra perché i giocatori presi sono forti ma non hanno una logica.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Settembre 2017)

Partita stranissima.

Formazione assurda, odio quando gli allenatori vogliono fare i fenomeni.

Borini è un limite, e Cutrone poveretto non vede palla dai primi minuti col Cagliari, quando Suso gliela messa sul piede sulla linea di porta.

Bonucci, se non avete proprio nulla da fare, trovate cosa ne penso da ben prima venisse al Milan, e comunque da ben prima iniziasse a fare cappellate da noi, direi che le mie idee sono confermate.

Detto questo, la vedo meno grigia di tutti voi.

Abbiamo preso 4 gol nel giro di 10/15 minuti in pratica, sono molto preoccupato per questo black-out.

Ma vedendola razionalmente, statistiche anche alla mano, non è che ci hanno "distrutto" come la stanno facendo passare.

Donnarumma penso abbia i guanti ancora puliti, ricordo solo un tiro e mezzo verso di noi, gol a parte.

Spero non si ripetano mai più queste figuracce, mi fanno davvero arrabbiare.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Settembre 2017)

La miglior difesa del campionato, andiamo bene. Il vero segreto non è avere i difensori più forti, ma la fase difensiva migliore. Oggi abbiamo preso dei goal da squadra di bassa lega pro.


----------



## Rossonero97 (10 Settembre 2017)

Ragazzi lo ripeto anche se il mercato seppur notevole non è stato impeccabile nell'assemblea dei doppioni per ruolo, oggi le colpe le ha tutte Montella e sono gravi. Ha un gruppo nuovo è vero ma già a disposizione da luglio e quindi tutti ci aspettavamo un minimo di gioco e delle scelte più oculate. Fino ad ora abbiamo fatto tre partite, con il crotone è stato un test non attendibile perché abbiamo giocato in superiorità numerica, con il Cagliari meritavamo di pareggiare ed oggi disastro. Prima che sia troppo tardi esoneriamo questo tizio che si spaccia per allenatore ma in realtà è un privilegiato ed allena solo perché è un ex calciatore ma di calcio ne capisce meno di 0.
Non ricordo una partita giocata così male negli ultimi anni.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La miglior difesa del campionato, andiamo bene. Il vero segreto non è avere i difensori più forti, ma la fase difensiva migliore. Oggi abbiamo preso dei goal da squadra di bassa lega pro.



E' la tenuta del campo quello che conta. Tra un giocatore e un altro c'erano dei buchi, quelli della lazio rompevano le linee con troppa facilità. Quando la palla arriva 30 volte invece che 5 in area gli errori dei difensori capitano.


----------



## 1972 (10 Settembre 2017)

quelli che oggi chiedono la testa dell'allenatore sono gli stessi che la passata stagione lo hanno santificato come uomo dei miracoli dopo aver centrato una insperata qualificazione in el!!!!
quelli che oggi hanno invocato la discesa in campo di abate sono gli stessi che fino a ieri lo hanno ammazzato mediaticamente , vituperato, offeso perche' considerato na pippa nonche' braccio destro dell'uomo piu' odiato a livello planetario milanista.
il problema non e' il modulo 433, 4321,442, wm, il rombo o tutti all'attacco. il problema e' sta ***** di circolazione di palla sempre e soltanto per vie orizzontali che non porta da nessuna parte.sistema di gioco ormai superato ma che fu tanto caro ad un uomo che ha fatto le fortune del nostro club come giocatore prima e come allenatore dopo. agostino di bartolomei, falco, ancellotti i primi che mi vengono in mente in quota al grande N.L.
speriamo bene ma come me rode er c uore......
buona fortuna a tutti coloro che come me tifano milan e vivono a roma. da domani vale la regola: annamose a nasconne.....
mi sono permesso di utilizzare l'espressione nano da giardino solo e soltanto perche' lo sono anche io. speriamo arrivi presto gividdi'......


----------



## Djici (10 Settembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> No mi dispiace, la colpa la do alla società. Perché Kessie Biglia e Calhanoglu non è un centrocampo che può fare bene. Per le caratteristiche dei giocatori. Kessie non è il classico incontrista, io non so che partite vi siete visti, ma lui è un giocatore box to box, ma che non eccelle in niente. Ha margini di crescita, può diventare forte forte, ma non possiamo pensare che possa fare il gattuso, perché altrimenti la prova di oggi non sarà un eccezione(mica tanto, già è la 3 partita che canna). Biglia è un giocatore lentissimo, tecnico ma lentissimo. Perde palle sanguinose, e spesso cerca la giocata semplice. Calhanoglu può fare la mezzala in Germania ma qui in Italia verrà arato sistematicamente. Insomma campagna acquisti buona per la qualità dei singoli giocatori ma non per il concetto di squadra con logica. Mio parere ovviamente.



Tatticamente la rosa e male assortita.
Ma proprio male per le caratteristiche dei giocatori che abbiamo e per le caratteristiche che non abbiamo.


----------



## Crox93 (10 Settembre 2017)

Abbiamo una difesa imbarazzante
Un centrocampo imbarazzante
Un attacco pure peggiore, un allenatore pure peggiore.
La primissima colpa è di quel incapace di Montella e di chi lo ha tenuto.
Cambiare allenatore e se quest'anno arriviamo sotto all'ottavo posto (portata massima visti certi cessi) licenziare anche Mirabelli.
Mi e ci siamo esaltati per nulla, ad oggi abbiamo Juventus, Napoli, Inter, Roma, Lazio e forse anche Torino sopra di noi.
Vergognoso, imbarazzante. Non torneremo MAI piu il vero Milan.
Ne ho le palle piene


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Settembre 2017)

Questa umiliazione ci serva di lezione!!!

Donnarumma 5
Calabria 3
Bonucci 4
Musacchio 4
Rodriguez 4
Kessiè 3
Biglia 5
Montolivo 4
Suso 3 Jack s.v.
Borini 3 Calhanoglu 6
Cutrone 5 Kalinic 5


----------



## Lambro (10 Settembre 2017)

è proprio irrealizzabile un :

donnarumma
musacchio bonucci romagnoli
Conti Kessie Biglia RR
Suso Calha
Kalinic/cutrone /silva?


----------



## folletto (10 Settembre 2017)

Se si va avanti con questo modulo faremo tante figuracce, magari non come questa ma tante comunque, e poi Andre Silva, Chalanoglu e Bonaventura tutti in panca contro una delle top 6 del campionato non si può vedere. La difesa ha subito perché tutta la squadra ha sofferto, dopo i primi 10 minuti si è visto benissimo che loro "godevano" per come eravamo messi in campo e per i nostri tocchettini indietro o in orizzontale. Era tempo che non ci prendevano a schiaffoni in faccia come oggi, sicuramente la colpa è un pò di tutti ma il Mister ce l'ha messa tutta per farci fare sta figura con la Lazio (sì, non era il Bayern Monaco con Robben e J Rodriguez in panchina)


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Settembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Tatticamente la rosa e male assortita.
> Ma proprio male per le caratteristiche dei giocatori che abbiamo e per le caratteristiche che non abbiamo.



Esattamente. E' male assortita la rosa. Paradossalmente sarebbe meglio panchinare diversi nuovi giocatori. Prima troviamo una quadra con giocatori che si conoscono, mettere una difesa a 3 possibilmente e poi inserire gradualmente i nuovi. Altrimenti la stagione andrà a donne di facili costumi.


----------



## 1972 (10 Settembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Partita stranissima.
> 
> Formazione assurda, odio quando gli allenatori vogliono fare i fenomeni.
> 
> ...



ti ricordo che abbiamo perso 4 1. concordo con te: non ci hanno distrutto, ci hanno solo ammazzato!


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

Io comunque sono viola.

Non riesco proprio a sopportare partite del genere.


----------



## Ambrole (10 Settembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> è proprio irrealizzabile un :
> 
> donnarumma
> musacchio bonucci romagnoli
> ...



Realizzabile si, utile? Dubito...


----------



## fra29 (10 Settembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Partita stranissima.
> 
> Formazione assurda, odio quando gli allenatori vogliono fare i fenomeni.
> 
> ...



Vabbeh ma i goal li hanno fatti con occasioni chiarissime quindi vale poco il tuo discorso. Hai concesso 3 palle goal enormi, senza considerare che dal 50esimo la Lazio ha rallentato altrimenti oggi si tornava davvero con un risultato pallavolistico..


----------



## Edric (10 Settembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Opinione diversa. A fine anno tireremo le somme e vedremo. Io mi auguro che Montella trovi la quadra perché i giocatori presi sono forti ma non hanno una logica.



Dai su se fosse realmente un problema di rosa (e non lo è) invece che di apparente MONOTEMATICITA' mentale (e questo sembra al momento) allora Montella avrebbe almeno provato, in queste settimane, a schierare dei moduli differerenti per trovare la quadra.

Invece dall'inizio della stagione si è visto sempre il solito vecchio modulo con risultati progressivamente peggiori.

Quindi mi sembra che la logica che si stia usando, in realtà, sia più un qualcosa sul genere "chi si adatta meglio al mio 4-3-3 ? Bene, quelli allora giocano"

Anche se poi, in attacco, così continuando non vai da nessuna parte come si è ben visto.


----------



## Edric (10 Settembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Vabbeh ma i goal li hanno fatti con occasioni chiarissime quindi vale poco il tuo discorso. Hai concesso 3 palle goal enormi, senza considerare che dal 50esimo la Lazio ha rallentato altrimenti oggi si tornava davvero con un risultato pallavolistico..



Il terzo e quarto gol a mio parere sono più dovuti alla "psicologia" della squadra in quel momento che ad altro (anche se, ovviamente, anche su questo aspetto bisognerà lavorare in futuro). 

Non ha torto Pazzomania quando dice che, il risultato è molto più "largo" in realtà, di quanto non abbia fatto effettivamente vedere la Lazio sul campo.


----------



## Masanijey (10 Settembre 2017)

Che scempio di commenti che leggo.. Dopo un'estate a gonfiare il petto per gli acquisti, ora siete qui a criticarli.. Mirabelli e Fassone hanno compiuto un autentico capolavoro! È mancato solo un tassello.. L'allenatore! Ed è così palese, perché solo un incapace può sfruttare quello che ha a disposizione in questo modo. Da Luglio non ha MAI provato qualcosa di diverso.. Ci sono squadre come Cagliari e Crotone che giocano a calcio meglio di noi e gli acquisti si... Sono coerenti per l'utilizzo di un modulo che la capra che c'è in panchina non vede minimamente! Ricordatevi che questo è quello che ha insistito con bacca per tre quarti di campionato e che ad un certo punto ha voluto trattenere Niang. Dove vogliamo andare con questo??


----------



## Ambrole (10 Settembre 2017)

Calabria 4.5 male male ancora una volta, non capisco questa involuzione
Bonucci 3 bidone dell anno. Ma chi lo ha osservato anche prima che venisse da noi sa, che non è mai stato un fenomeno, anzi.
Kessie 4.5 si deve svegliare e impegnarsi
Biglia 5.5 uno dei meno peggio
Montolivo 5.5 primo tempo male, nel secondo è l unico che si impegna
Borini 3 inadeguato, nel Milan nn può giocare.
Cutrone 5 versione bacca...se nn arrivano palloni...
Suso 4 affonda col resto della squadra
Kalinic e Bonaventura 6 almeno loro fanno l idea di poter combinare qualcosa


----------



## ilCapitan6 (10 Settembre 2017)

La squadra più in forma del campionato evidenzia tutti i nostri limiti.
Bene averli scoperti ora.
Non facciamo i disfattisti. Non eravamo io Real Madrid prima, non siamo da Lega Pro ora. Dobbiamo essere più equilibrati.
Nessun alibi: Montella deve capire subito che Milan sarà da grande, i calciatori si devono svegliare.
Tutti, tecnico, dirigenti e squadra hanno oggi capito chi é titolare e chi no. Servive una prova del genere per stabile sul campo le gerarchie.

Poi eravamo fermi. Possiamo giocare palla a terra con tutti i migliori solo se la squadra si muove insieme e in continuazione: aspettare palla sui piedi non é possibile.

Vedrete che dalla prossima in campo ci sarà Kalinic e che Chala avrà sempre più minuti.

Secondo me ci vuole solo più coraggio, il coraggio di far giocare insieme tutti i giocatori tecnicamente bravi che abbiamo: Biglia, Bonaventura, Chala, Suso e Kalinic/Silva


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Settembre 2017)

che pena, morale a terra.Non mi aspettavo di certo una vittoria facile ma neanche sto nulla


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Settembre 2017)

Come ammazzare l entusiasmo di una stagione in quattro gol in dieci minuti.


----------



## Sotiris (10 Settembre 2017)

Complimenti al sig. Vincenzo Montella.


----------



## Butcher (10 Settembre 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Eh ne', d' altronde affrontiamo il Real Madrid...E se la rinviassero immagino che nel frattempo dovremo organizzare un bel pellegrinaggio a Lourdes di ringraziamento.. Ma non e' che qui ormai si stia leggermente andando in paranoia?!?



.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Bonucci semplicemente non ha + il bonus di giocare con la squadra ladra d'Italia 
poche storie 3 o 4 non fa differenza se non minima.. (infatti giocava in entrambe)
il vero malus è che adesso nn può fare i suoi sporchi falli xkè con noi la pacchia nn c'è + 

dev'essere stupendo x un Difensore avere il bonus non giallo/fallo 
altro che fase difensiva della Rube...
in Champions 11 dentro la propria area di rigore (contro quelle forti)
o dietro la linea di meta-campo con le abbordabili.. 

e pensare che x far rendere il Capitano,dobbiamo giocare come la Rube.
mi viene il voltastomaco.. la guardo ma sono indecenti..
poi come contropiedi noi siamo messi una favola LOL 

p.s. non me lo ricordavo così scarso


----------



## Mille e una notte (10 Settembre 2017)

Mah...io continuo a guardare i nomi in campo e non mi capacito di come sia finita così. Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez Biglia Montolivo Kessie Suso. Ieri si giocava con Poli e Bertolacci. I nomi daranno ragione al Milan nel lungo periodo. Togliendo gli ultimi scarsi (Borini per carità, Calabria a farfalle contro Lulic) mettendo Bonaventura Chala Conti e Kalinic, ovvero l 11 pensato fin dall inizio, i risultati arriveranno.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Settembre 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mah...io continuo a guardare i nomi in campo e non mi capacito di come sia finita così. Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez Biglia Montolivo Kessie Suso. Ieri si giocava con Poli e Bertolacci. I nomi daranno ragione al Milan nel lungo periodo. Togliendo gli ultimi scarsi (Borini per carità, Calabria a farfalle contro Lulic) mettendo Bonaventura Chala Conti e Kalinic, ovvero l 11 pensato fin dall inizio, i risultati arriveranno.



Il problema è questo!! ci stiamo basando sui nomi e non sull'utilità tattica. E' questo il grande errore di questa campagna acquisti a mio avviso. Abbiamo preso tutti giocatori buoni e in prospettiva, altri già pronti, ma che insieme forse non sono adatti.


----------



## Black (10 Settembre 2017)

ci ho messo un pò per digerire questa sconfitta. Per guardare i pochi lati positivi (a voler essere ottimisti):
- Montella ha totalmente sbagliato formazione. E voi penserete è una cosa positiva? per certi versi si, perchè ci si augura che non farà gli stessi errori... o forse no?
- tutto sommato la Lazio ha avuto 6 occasioni e fatto 4 gol. Diciamo che gli è anche andato tutto bene

per il resto solo note negative:
- Calabria... difensivamente inadeguato
- Kessie....dov'è finito il nuovo Radja?
- ma soprattutto dopo le prime 5 partite stagionali dove avevamo giocato contro squadre abbordabili (contro il Crotone in 11vs10) sono subito emerse le difficoltà. Con il Cagliari non dovevamo faticare così, e stasera ci poteva stare di perdere ma non in questo modo

male, molto male. Spero ci sia una netta inversione di tendenza già da giovedì e poi domenica in campionato.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Settembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il problema è questo!! ci stiamo basando sui nomi e non sull'utilità tattica. E' questo il grande errore di questa campagna acquisti a mio avviso. Abbiamo preso tutti giocatori buoni e in prospettiva, altri già pronti, ma che insieme forse non sono adatti.


 L unico che mi lascia il dubbio è Chala che ha un modo di giocare diciamo particolare, per il resto due grandi centrali, due ottimi terzini, centrocampo Biglia Kessie e un terzo Chala/Montolivo direi ottimo, in avanti Suso Bonaventura Kalinic. A livello tattico cosa c'è che non va? 
È un 11 sulla carta da lotta allo scudetto. C'è pure tanta esperienza con Bonucci Musacchio Biglia Rodriguez Bonaventura, tutti leader. Ripeto a me stupirebbe il contrario


----------



## BELOUFA (11 Settembre 2017)

Io ho criticato il mercato, ho sempre difeso montella, i difetti di questa squadra si conoscevano la campagna acquisti è stata fretttolosa sono state lasciate lacune enormi perchè ci manca un palleggiatore in mezzo e una punta rapida a sx.
Questa era la premessa, doverosa ancorchè ripetitiva di cui chiedo venia, ma la partita di ieri mi lascia più tranquillo rispetto alla partita in casa con il cagliari dove queste lacune erano emerse.
Detto tra noi anche se ieri avessi avuto jankto e keita al posto di monto e borini avremmo perso ugualmente, e non per la forza della lazio, ieri il nostro mister ha sbagliato tutto, e non solo ieri perchè sono errori di concetto e di presunzione che si porta dietrop ahinoi da un pò.
E' andato a roma come è andato a napoli lo scorso anno, questa tattica barocca in cui bisogna tener palla per poi favorire niente po po di meno che l'inserimento del mitico gerry calabria.....
la lazio i primi 10 minuti ha preso le misure del morto e poi ti ha confezionato quello che a napoli chiamano O tavuto.
Sono tranquillo (certo fino a un certo punto) perchè la sconfitta di ieri è addebitabile a al 100% all'allenatore, un allenatore ciuccio e presuntuoso che se non cambia in fretta salta nel giro di pochissime giornate.


----------



## egidiopersempre (11 Settembre 2017)

avevamo detto ... non scoraggiamoci alla prima sconfitta .... ho visto la sintesi e mi sembra che fino al loro primo gol non ci fosse un netto predominio loro. 

Bisogna sicuramente lavorare ..... anche sulla tenuta mentale perchè quattro gol in dieci minuti non ci stanno proprio. 


Comunque anche 17 uomini sparsi per il mondo con le varie nazionali non fanno bene alla squadra ... soprattutto in questo periodo dell'anno. Prima di strapparsi i capelli aspettiamo un attimo.

Comunque sia ..... sappiamo che questa non è una squadra di campioni ma di giocatori buoni- anche molto buoni a mio parere - e di prospettiva. Quindi calma e pazienza.


----------



## RickyB83 (11 Settembre 2017)

Speriamo sia stata una sbandata psicologica per i giocatori che fino adesso non erano andati ne sotto ne avevano incontrato una squadra ben organizzata come la Lazio di Simone Inzaghi ( a mio parere un futuro top coach). E che dalla prossima partita Montella metta più pepe dove non batte il sole, più attenzione e meno spacchiosità. Quindi mi aspetto una reazione importante e confido sul fatto che la prestazione sia figlia del fatto che siamo solo all inizio.. Anche la juve ha avuto degli inizi non incoraggianti.. Altrimenti se si ripetessero ancora questi episodi sarebbe una delusione grandiosa con conseguente non raggiungimento del 4 posto.. Sigh


----------



## zlatan (11 Settembre 2017)

Ragazzi ma vi leggete? Si capisco che scrivere a caldo non è mai una cosa positiva, ma alla prima sconfitta pur pesante che sia dobbiamo mandare via l'allenatore? Oh ma ci dobbiamo riprendere tutti. Io prima della partita ho scirtto che la formazione mi faceva schifo ma comunque Forza MIlan. Detto questo ammesso e concesso anche che Montella abbia commesso degli errori (Jack dall'inizio era obbligatorio, a fine primo tempo andava cambiato qualcosa), non si può crocifiggere così alla prima sconfitta con una squadra cambiata per 8/11 un allenatore. Si è vero deve trovare in fretta delle soluzioni (sarà veramente la difesa a 3 la panacea di tutti i mali? Io francamente non ci credo), perchè nessuno lo aspetta ma dai diamoci una calmata e diamogli fiducia.La smossa se la deve dare chi va in campo in primis, ho sentito dire che non avrebbe motivato abbastanza la squadra. Oh ma tu hai bisogno di motivazioni per andare in campo? Ma stiamo scherzando? Io ho giocato a bassissimi livelli, e anche in seconda categoria, nessuno ti può motivare se non te stesso. E poi ditemi, tutti bravi a mandare via l'allenatore, e chi prendiamo??? Non dai datemi nomi di allenatori liberi da Milan......


----------



## Guglielmo90 (11 Settembre 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma vi leggete? Si capisco che scrivere a caldo non è mai una cosa positiva, ma alla prima sconfitta pur pesante che sia dobbiamo mandare via l'allenatore? Oh ma ci dobbiamo riprendere tutti. Io prima della partita ho scirtto che la formazione mi faceva schifo ma comunque Forza MIlan. Detto questo ammesso e concesso anche che Montella abbia commesso degli errori (Jack dall'inizio era obbligatorio, a fine primo tempo andava cambiato qualcosa), non si può crocifiggere così alla prima sconfitta con una squadra cambiata per 8/11 un allenatore. Si è vero deve trovare in fretta delle soluzioni (sarà veramente la difesa a 3 la panacea di tutti i mali? Io francamente non ci credo), perchè nessuno lo aspetta ma dai diamoci una calmata e diamogli fiducia.La smossa se la deve dare chi va in campo in primis, ho sentito dire che non avrebbe motivato abbastanza la squadra. Oh ma tu hai bisogno di motivazioni per andare in campo? Ma stiamo scherzando? Io ho giocato a bassissimi livelli, e anche in seconda categoria, nessuno ti può motivare se non te stesso. E poi ditemi, tutti bravi a mandare via l'allenatore, e chi prendiamo??? Non dai datemi nomi di allenatori liberi da Milan......



Totalmente d'accordo. Ho già detto come gran parte della colpa sia di Montella, ma questa colpa va spalmata tra tutti. Ci vanno i giocatori in campo. Se Bonucci si fa saltare come un birillo e Suso è nullo cosa ci può fare?


----------



## Moffus98 (11 Settembre 2017)

Disastro totale, catastrofe. In una giornata abbiamo perse tutte quelle certezze che pensavamo di avere dopo questo mercato.


----------



## distinti (11 Settembre 2017)

Venerdì sera ho guardato la partita del PSG, centrocampo e difesa 'normali', in attacco Neymar gioca a sinistra ma in realtà spazia nel campo giocando dietro le due punte M'bappè e Cavani: attacco indemoniato, ogni palla può essere un goal.

Sabato ho guardato la Juve, primo tempo niente di importante, poi entra Dybala e ogni pallone che tocca è un potenziale tiro/goal in coppia con Higuain.

Noi invece giochiamo con Borini (un panchinaro scarso), Cutrone (un primavera) e Suso (che gioca bene a partite intermittenti).

Ma davvero la società vuole andare in Champions con il nostro 'tridente'? davvero pensano di rientrare tra le grandi con un attacco così? Quello di ieri forse è stato il peggiore attacco degli ultimi 20 anni.
Che Montella si decida a mettere in campo i migliori, se poi non hanno i 90 minuti si faranno dei cambi o si perderà al 90esimo, ma sempre meglio che prenderne 4 in 50 minuti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Settembre 2017)

distinti ha scritto:


> Venerdì sera ho guardato la partita del PSG, centrocampo e difesa 'normali', in attacco Neymar gioca a sinistra ma in realtà spazia nel campo giocando dietro le due punte M'bappè e Cavani: attacco indemoniato, ogni palla può essere un goal.
> 
> Sabato ho guardato la Juve, primo tempo niente di importante, poi entra Dybala e ogni pallone che tocca è un potenziale tiro/goal in coppia con Higuain.
> 
> ...



Non voglio esagerare ma Borini-Cutrone-Suso fanno quasi rimpiangere Bacca-L.Adriano


----------



## Guglielmo90 (11 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non voglio esagerare ma Borini-Cutrone-Suso fanno quasi rimpiangere Bacca-L.Adriano



Magari quella proprio no. Ma Suso Bacca Deloufeu, si.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2017)

distinti ha scritto:


> Venerdì sera ho guardato la partita del PSG, centrocampo e difesa 'normali', in attacco Neymar gioca a sinistra ma in realtà spazia nel campo giocando dietro le due punte M'bappè e Cavani: attacco indemoniato, ogni palla può essere un goal.
> 
> Sabato ho guardato la Juve, primo tempo niente di importante, poi entra Dybala e ogni pallone che tocca è un potenziale tiro/goal in coppia con Higuain.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti basta chiedersi per quale motivo, da quando esiste il calcio, le grandi, i top team che vincono, spendono una barca di soldi per comprare grandi attaccanti.

Mica gli altri sono fessi e noi furbi...


----------



## zlatan (11 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti basta chiedersi per quale motivo, da quando esiste il calcio, le grandi, i top team che vincono, spendono una barca di soldi per comprare grandi attaccanti.
> 
> Mica gli altri sono fessi e noi furbi...



Quindi stiamo dicendo che in fondo in fondo Berlusconi che comprava solo attaccanti non era poi così Pirxx? La verità è che ci servivano anche 2 difensori come Bonucci e Musacchio, servivano 2 terzini veri, serviva un regista serio e un Kessie. Si poi serviva anche un grande attaccante è vero non ce lo hanno portato, li vogliamo ammazzare? Abbiamo comunque una buona squadra, aspettiamo e speriamo che Montella riesca a metterli insieme. In questo momento ci hanno rubato l'anima (cit), l'anno scorso ci ha salvato quella in molte circostanze.


----------



## James Watson (11 Settembre 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma vi leggete? Si capisco che scrivere a caldo non è mai una cosa positiva, ma alla prima sconfitta pur pesante che sia dobbiamo mandare via l'allenatore? Oh ma ci dobbiamo riprendere tutti. Io prima della partita ho scirtto che la formazione mi faceva schifo ma comunque Forza MIlan. Detto questo ammesso e concesso anche che Montella abbia commesso degli errori (Jack dall'inizio era obbligatorio, a fine primo tempo andava cambiato qualcosa), non si può crocifiggere così alla prima sconfitta con una squadra cambiata per 8/11 un allenatore. Si è vero deve trovare in fretta delle soluzioni (sarà veramente la difesa a 3 la panacea di tutti i mali? Io francamente non ci credo), perchè nessuno lo aspetta ma dai diamoci una calmata e diamogli fiducia.La smossa se la deve dare chi va in campo in primis, ho sentito dire che non avrebbe motivato abbastanza la squadra. Oh ma tu hai bisogno di motivazioni per andare in campo? Ma stiamo scherzando? Io ho giocato a bassissimi livelli, e anche in seconda categoria, nessuno ti può motivare se non te stesso. E poi ditemi, tutti bravi a mandare via l'allenatore, e chi prendiamo??? Non dai datemi nomi di allenatori liberi da Milan......



.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Settembre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Disastro totale, catastrofe. In una giornata abbiamo perse tutte quelle certezze che pensavamo di avere dopo questo mercato.



Non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere....


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Settembre 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> L unico che mi lascia il dubbio è Chala che ha un modo di giocare diciamo particolare, per il resto due grandi centrali, due ottimi terzini, centrocampo Biglia Kessie e un terzo Chala/Montolivo direi ottimo, in avanti Suso Bonaventura Kalinic. A livello tattico cosa c'è che non va?
> È un 11 sulla carta da lotta allo scudetto. C'è pure tanta esperienza con Bonucci Musacchio Biglia Rodriguez Bonaventura, tutti leader. Ripeto a me stupirebbe il contrario



Ma leader de che? hai visto ieri leader in campo? io no sinceramente. Nemmeno il tanto osannato Bonucci che si fa saltare come se fosse un birillo.
Il problema è che molti si sono fatti affascinare dai nomi (come se fossimo a FIFA) piuttosto che alla logica del mercato.
A livello tattico ti dico cosa penso che non va:
1) Prendi Bonucci ma hai già Musacchio,Romagnoli come titolari. Quindi si presuppone che vuoi giocare con la difesa a 3, ma mi chiedo, per caso in società si sono chiesti se Musacchio rende bene a destra in una difesa a 3? no perché io conoscendo il ragazzo ho qualche dubbio. Bonucci poi è un grande marcatore? no, un regista difensivo tra i primi al mondo, ma a noi serviva quello avendo già Romagnoli che sa impostare? boh...

2) Prendi Conti, sai già che te lo devi costruire in casa come terzino, perché la fase difensiva non la sa fare, e rimani quindi costretto a far giocare Abate o Calabria (osceno). Perché? Se lo prendi sei quasi obbligato a tenerlo in panca fino a quando non migliorerà, altrimenti devi anche in questo caso giocare a 3 con lui a fare il 5 di destra. Rodriguez acquisto che ci sta. Non lo critico.

3)Prendi Kessie convinto che possa fare il gattuso della nuova formazione. Ma dico hanno mai visto Kessie? se si, hanno idea che con Biglia e Montolivo o anche lo stesso Calhanoglu verremo sempre asfaltati? Kessie è un box to box, a mio avviso, ma non il classico recupera palla, come molti pensano. E' vero è fortissimo fisicamente, ha una buona tecnica, ma non sa coprire, dal punto di vista tattico è molto indisciplinato e non eccelle in nulla al momento. Cose dette e ridette a maggio. 
Biglia? grande giocatore, per carità, non si discute, ma sicuri non sia nella sua fase discendente? è un ragionatore, un equilibratore del centrocampo, ma non sarà mai Pirlo con i suoi lanci lunghi. Lui è solito fare passaggi semplici ma efficaci. Ha esperienza, quindi nulla da dire. Ma se prendi lui poi devi mettergli attorno giocatori di corsa, dinamici, che sanno coprire, non di certo Montolivo o Calhanoglu o anche lo stesso Kessie se prima non impara tatticamente a stare in campo. 
VOgliamo parlare di Calhanoglu? che cavolo lo si è preso a fare? davvero per fare la mezzala? follia. Ci vorrà del tempo prima che capisca quel ruolo in Italia! A questo punto allora non si dica che dobbiamo arrivare subito in champions, ma si dia alla squadra almeno un anno di tempo per migliorare, crescere e far esplodere i giocatori giovani e di talento. Questo è il problema del nostro mercato.
Abbiamo preso giocatori buoni, di talento e anche di esperienza aspettandoci però che possano lottare subito per traguardi importanti. Difficilissimo se non impossibile, considerando anche che abbiamo la maledetta Europa League che non permette di lavorare più di 2/3 giorni per un partita. 
4) Hai Suso, e Bonaventura. Che non sono ali, ma nemmeno seconde punte. Come li fai rendere al meglio? o giochi con il 4 4 2, o con il 4 2 3 1. Ma così non ha avuto senso prendere Conti,Bonucci e Biglia. Se giochi con il 3 5 2 o 3 4 3 mancano nel primo caso le punte e non valorizzi suso e jack, e nel secondo caso mancano le ali. Rosa quindi incompleta per qualsiasi modulo.
Lascio perdere poi i buchi enormi in mezzo al campo e in attacco. Ci mancano 2 centrocampisti, due ali se vogliamo fare il 4 3 3 oppure almeno una seconda punta se vogliamo giocare con 3 5 2. In pratica abbiamo fatto acquisti buoni ma non per un idea tattica ben precisa, o almeno si ma non completa. Questo è il mio grande dubbio.


----------



## Masanijey (11 Settembre 2017)

Le analisi sulla carta non hanno poi sempre riscontro nella pratica.. Di fatto invece, sono stati presi giocatori che rendono in determinate zone di campo e con compiti adatti alle loro caratteristiche. La somma della qualità degli interpreti determina il gioco e i risultati di una squadra.. Questo è il compito di un allenatore.. Altrimenti le partite sarebbero come Football Manager. Montella invece cosa ha fatto da Luglio ad oggi? Troviamo il modulo migliore per Diego Armando Suso.. Fine della preparazione.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Settembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma leader de che? hai visto ieri leader in campo? io no sinceramente. Nemmeno il tanto osannato Bonucci che si fa saltare come se fosse un birillo.
> Il problema è che molti si sono fatti affascinare dai nomi (come se fossimo a FIFA) piuttosto che alla logica del mercato.
> *Stai giudicando i giocatori su una singola partita, una in cui hanno fatto schifo. I giocatori si giudicano nel lungo periodo imho*
> A livello tattico ti dico cosa penso che non va:
> ...


*Bonaventura il primo anno al Milan ha fatto l'esterno nel 4-3-3 e molto bene direi. Anzi quando è passato a centrocampo ha avuto un calo, per poi riprendersi anche lì mi pare perchè evidentemente è forte ovunque.
A Suso basta giocare esterno d'attacco per fare male. Basta vedere la partita con la Juventus in supercoppa, e in generale il campionato scorso.*


----------



## Jaap83 (14 Settembre 2017)

la lazio ha potuto fare la partita che sperava.ripartenze veloci e letali
montella ha colpe,ma la prestazione di chi è stato mandato in campo non se la aspettava nessuno
kessie regala il rigore.immobile fa quel gol solo perchè completamente libero.borini sempilicemente scarso,quasi incolpevole


----------

